# Wild camping positive thread photos needed



## andyjanet

We are walking lots and have our own different views!
I’m sure most of you have gardens and patios and DIY your proud of ! 
Here’s a couple of photos from today let’s see some positive photos from you
Picture 1 is a bird feeder I made from a satsuma box and pic 2 is a spot I’m going swimming in when this is all finished


----------



## GreggBear

My new bus floor covering, just managed to get it done before lockdown...


----------



## Tonybvi

Granddaughter and grandson in Guernsey doing Joe Wickes you-tube workout this morning:


----------



## SimonM

I had to visit my sister as she had a tyre problem on her car. Whilst there my chocolate Lab, Molly had a play with her 2 rescue dogs in here front garden,  although there’s only one in this video I shot on my iPhone. They didn’t realise the world is in the grip of a terrible problem.


----------



## 2cv

SimonM said:


> I had to visit my sister as she had a tyre problem on her car. Whilst there my chocolate Lab, Molly had a play with her 2 rescue dogs in here front garden,  although there’s only one in this video I shot on my iPhone. They didn’t realise the world is in the grip of a terrible problem.



Don’t want to be negative, but it’s worth knowing to beware of the virus being transmitted to humans on pets fur if they are in contact with other pets or even go where other pets have been.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Pictures from my garden over the last week.

Ficaria verna 'Brazen Hussy' (celandine with dark purple leaves) interspersed with native Fritillaria meleagris (snake's head fritillary) just coming through) 





Hellebore seedling and purple Primula 'Wanda' - the primula is a descendant from one in my grandfather's garden, so over 100 years old!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Dark purple double hellebore.





Bird feeders at the bottom of the garden. I turn the garden seat over during the winter and use the underside as a bird table.





This is the seat right side up during the summer. Mosaic top made from free tiles scavenged from a bin outside a tile outlet at a retail centre (with their permission!). Total cost to do, including the fixing cement and wildlife charms, £15.


----------



## Fisherman

I


mariesnowgoose said:


> Dark purple double hellebore.
> 
> View attachment 78035
> 
> Bird feeders at the bottom of the garden. I turn the garden seat over during the winter and use the underside as a bird table.
> 
> View attachment 78036
> 
> This is the seat right side up during the summer. Mosaic top made from free tiles scavenged from a bin outside a tile outlet at a retail centre (with their permission!). Total cost to do, including the fixing cement and wildlife charms, £15.
> 
> View attachment 78037
> 
> View attachment 78038


love the seat Marie.


----------



## 5andy

From our once a day permitted walk.


----------



## andyjanet

nice pike in the stream


----------



## Robmac

andyjanet said:


> View attachment 78065View attachment 78066
> nice pike in the stream



If that's any size it will probably be a Hen Pike.

Otherwise known as an Esox girl.


----------



## andyjanet

About two foot Rob, 
But further down the stream there was a large salmon apparently they all escaped from a farm 50 k away and the locals love em


----------



## Robmac

Almost certainly a female then Andy.

Did it ask if it's bum looks big in this?


----------



## Okta

Todays exercise was a local walk with room to maintain a social distance. Spring is in the air.


----------



## Tonybvi

Letter from Guernsey grandson to their postie and letter from Aboyne grandson to all of us.  Apparently both guys decided totally unprompted to do these - what great boys


----------



## GreggBear

My daily exercise yard


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Taken this afternoon, Thursday 26th March 2020.

Miniature daffs.





Primula sieboldii, white with pink underside.





Pulsatilla vulgaris seedling.
Derived from the Hebrew word for Passover, "pasakh", the common name pasque flower, refers to the Easter flowering period.
Common names include pasque flower (or pasqueflower), wind flower, prairie crocus, Easter flower, and meadow anemone.





Paeonia tenuifolia budding up. (Fernleaf peony, Fennel-leaved peony)


----------



## Tonybvi

See my previous post #15 - here is the posties reply!


----------



## trevskoda

GreggBear said:


> My daily exercise yardView attachment 78074


Looks dead good.


----------



## GreggBear

trevskoda said:


> Looks dead good.





Its great, very local, always quiet & the residents don't mind how close I get.....


----------



## andyjanet

mariesnowgoose said:


> Taken this afternoon, Thursday 26th March 2020.
> 
> Miniature daffs.
> 
> View attachment 78077
> 
> Primula sieboldii, white with pink underside.
> 
> View attachment 78078
> 
> Pulsatilla vulgaris seedling.
> Derived from the Hebrew word for Passover, "pasakh", the common name pasque flower, refers to the Easter flowering period.
> Common names include pasque flower (or pasqueflower), wind flower, prairie crocus, Easter flower, and meadow anemone.
> 
> View attachment 78079
> 
> Paeonia tenuifolia budding up. (Fernleaf peony, Fennel-leaved peony)
> 
> View attachment 78080


Love peony’s and daffs


----------



## caledonia

Picked some daffs while the dogs played and tree starting to blossom.


----------



## Forresbroons

Self isolation in the back garden watching the  Tick along at this strange time.


----------



## Geraldine

Forresbroons said:


> Self isolation in the back garden watching the  Tick along at this strange time.
> 
> View attachment 78108View attachment 78109View attachment 78110


 
This has given me the idea for spot the difference competition. Over to you! lol


----------



## Okta

Geraldine said:


> This has given me the idea for spot the difference competition. Over to you! lol


The dear has moved


----------



## andyjanet

Must feed Janet more !!
Just pleased she’s not a vampire


----------



## mariesnowgoose

andyjanet said:


> View attachment 78119View attachment 78120Must feed Janet more !!
> Just pleased she’s not a vampire



That little dog must have very big teeth!  

Who pushed the tree over then?


----------



## trevskoda

The dog is a member of the beavers at his church.


----------



## barge1914

Now the hordes have gone, the Derbyshire Police and their drone seeming to have done the business, we can have a nice quiet walk around the village, and what’s more it’s a lovely sunny day. Some nice pictures wot I have took...


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Derbyshire. My spiritual home


----------



## barge1914

And some pictures what I painted...


----------



## barge1914

mariesnowgoose said:


> Derbyshire. My spiritual home


You’ll know these places


----------



## jacquigem

Fantastic , you are very talented


----------



## Robmac

barge1914 said:


> You’ll know these placesView attachment 78136View attachment 78137



Is that first one The Roaches?

(Yeah I know, not in Derbyshire but it is in the Peak District).


----------



## trevskoda

Jes man i can just about draw a straight line,brilliant.


----------



## barge1914

Robmac said:


> Is that first one The Roaches?
> 
> (Yeah I know, not in Derbyshire but it is in the Peak District).


Nope, Stanage Edge


----------



## Robmac

Ah yes. I went there many years ago. Stunning.


----------



## andyjanet

On today’s walk


----------



## yorkieowl

mariesnowgoose said:


> Dark purple double hellebore.
> 
> View attachment 78035
> 
> Bird feeders at the bottom of the garden. I turn the garden seat over during the winter and use the underside as a bird table.
> 
> View attachment 78036
> 
> This is the seat right side up during the summer. Mosaic top made from free tiles scavenged from a bin outside a tile outlet at a retail centre (with their permission!). Total cost to do, including the fixing cement and wildlife charms, £15.
> 
> View attachment 78037
> 
> View attachment 78038


Absolutely love the seat Marie, I've always fancied having a go at mosaic but never got round to it, your seat has just convinced me more.  Love how you've set the little metal charm things in, I would never have thought of that.


----------



## caledonia

Wee dug helping me with the firewood.


----------



## jagmanx

Our Land and house (Thailand). Note we have a 5ft surrounding wall
Lots of space under the house where we stay all day.
We can buy pork and some vegetables at the blue gate.
Image from a few years ago..The grass is now 75% dirt as we are suffering a drought !


----------



## REC

Sunset over the valley and a picture of our barn from the opposite hill. Plenty of space to wander around without getting the van out.  The little house on the right is only used one month in the year.


----------



## jacquigem

looks a really nice place


----------



## trevskoda

caledonia said:


> Wee dug helping me with the firewood. View attachment 78202


Hes BARKING up the wrong tree.


----------



## caledonia

trevskoda said:


> Hes BARKING up the wrong tree.


SHE loves a wee run in the barrow.


----------



## andyjanet

Beaver holt and sunset on the danube


----------



## caledonia

Dugs enjoying their morning walkies.


----------



## 5andy

Spotted on today’s walk. Shetland Ponies demonstrate social distancing!


----------



## Fisherman

A couple of shots I got of a cormorant in north Sannox on Arran.
When will we get back


----------



## Fisherman

Seals near Kerr Point, Marganaheglish Arran


----------



## NeilyG

A photo of our camper on the drive is as about as 'positive' & relevant as I can get for this - will that do?


----------



## NeilyG

A photo of our sky. Look - no plane trails!


----------



## Tonybvi

Partridge landed on our bedroom window sill this morning while we were enjoying our morning cuppa in bed.  It spoilt it by pooping on the sill though!


----------



## Okta

Tonybvi said:


> It spoilt it by pooping on the sill though!


That was when it realised you weren't vegetarians.


----------



## Fisherman

Tonybvi said:


> Partridge landed on our bedroom window sill this morning while we were enjoying our morning cuppa in bed.  It spoilt it by pooping on the sill though!
> 
> View attachment 78264



Tony do you have a pear tree


----------



## Robmac

I saw 2 Partridges this morning.

In the freezer.


----------



## caledonia

The daffs are enjoying the warm sunshine and large Seqouia tree.


----------



## Fisherman

This chaffinch took bread from my hand up in Ratagan near Skye.


----------



## trevskoda

Fisherman said:


> This chaffinch took bread from my hand up in Ratagan near Skye.View attachment 78269


Still attracting birds then.


----------



## Fisherman

trevskoda said:


> Still attracting birds then.



You either have it or you don’t Trev.
Off course being Irish you will have the gift of the gab


----------



## Scotia

Sorted my neighbours ride on mower which was dropped off in the drive the other day. Stripped the carb and gave an ultrasonic bath, rebuilt and mowed my lawn as a trial run. Also managed to get their push mower running. The barter system has started again in the borders, strip loin being delivered next week. Dont have a pic of the freshly cut lawn but pic of the stripped carburator.


----------



## Robmac

Can you post a picture of the strip loin Sam?

I'm getting peckish.


----------



## 2cv

When this shit is over, we’ll head back to the sun in California


----------



## andyjanet

Not a bad view from the drivers seat


----------



## NeilyG

andyjanet said:


> Not a bad view from the drivers seat


Not really - you would see the DRINKS SHELF if it was.


----------



## izwozral

@barge1914 

Fantastic paintings Ian, you should consider an exhibition when all this is over.


----------



## izwozral

A shot of 'High Cup Nick', walked before the poo hit the fan.


----------



## Scotia

Robmac said:


> Can you post a picture of the strip loin Sam?
> 
> I'm getting peckish.


I shall as soon as it arrives.....along witb a pint of freshly poured  beer.


----------



## Val54

Market day in Sarlat on our last european trip ........





Leaving our last stopover ...........


----------



## Scotia

Not from this year but taken at Gullane beach just behind Muirfield golf course. Just noticed the 'Paps o Fife' are in the background.  Second pic



 from the Boon Hole as its known locally where the Leader river meets the Brunta burn which runs past us.


----------



## runnach

izwozral said:


> @barge1914
> 
> Fantastic paintings Ian, you should consider an exhibition when all this is over.


They are very good, bamford mill, stanedge edge and third one Jacobs ladder?stunning part of the world on our doorstep


----------



## Makzine

Just keeping out of the way and doing what needed doing months ago.


----------



## barge1914

channa said:


> They are very good, bamford mill, stanedge edge and third one Jacobs ladder?stunning part of the world on our doorstep


Spot on for each one!


----------



## caledonia

Seen my first Ladybird of the year.


----------



## andyjanet

kingfisher and a nuthatch in my satsuma box feeder


----------



## Deleted member 64209

andyjanet said:


> View attachment 78119View attachment 78120Must feed Janet more !!
> Just pleased she’s not a vampire


Reminds me of a Phoenix Nights episode....:-0


----------



## Deleted member 64209

caledonia said:


> Seen my first Ladybird of the year. View attachment 78295



I wasn't too sure as I was 2 metres away but I thought I saw my first Ladyboy in the village shop today, he/she smelt pretty good regardless...


----------



## Asterix

Sunset last night...


----------



## campervanannie

Well when this is over I’m going here




Or here




And definitely via here


----------



## trevskoda

Blue glen and nat park donegal when i get free.


----------



## Asterix

trevskoda said:


> when i get free.



I though you were married?


----------



## Val54

Possibly back to the Pyrenees at some point ...........


----------



## campervanannie

This is a positive on Facebook this morning wild animals making the most of our lockdown.


----------



## Asterix

campervanannie said:


> This is a positive on Facebook this morning wild animals making the most of our lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 78349



They're clearly not two metres apart!


----------



## campervanannie

I love these that are appearing on Facebook these are the goats from the Great Orme  they are exploring the town of Llandudno while the humans are on lockdown


----------



## jacquigem

A sight of things to come ?


----------



## andyjanet

We are now residents of Rain Bavaria


----------



## campervanannie

jacquigem said:


> A sight of things to come ?


I love the fact that the animals are coming out to play let’s hope Edinburgh and London Zoo have good fences


----------



## Scotia

Just having a glass with my buddy


campervanannie said:


> I love the fact that the animals are coming out to play let’s hope Edinburgh and London Zoo have good fences


Thats to keep the natives OUT!


----------



## Val54

Today’s contribution ..... Sicily would be nice, that’s us parked at the bottom in a designated moho space


----------



## caledonia

Dogs eager to catch the postman. Daffs trying to open. 

We


----------



## 2cv

It will be 32 degrees and unbroken sunshine in Palm Desert today. We should still be there, but actually glad to have got home when we did. It will still be there when all this is over.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

This is a video, knocked together by my lovely nephew up in Glasgow, to cheer us all up


----------



## oppy

Just a month ago with not a care in the world--------------------ah well





And a couple of months ago with these two lovely folks
Now we are quarantined for 14 days


----------



## Val54

I thought I’d show some solidarity with Italy, here’s a couple of shots from Puglia and an interesting wedding car ..........


----------



## andyjanet

Bit more beaver action and a knarly old tree


----------



## Val54

About 4 years ago we ended up in Santiago de Compostela and were lucky enough to witness the pilgrims service in the cathedral with the added bonus that because of visiting priests they unleashed the giant thurible which takes about 6 priests to get swinging up and down the nave. Anyway during the service, church stewards kept walking amongst the congregation saying, no photos or videos. When the time came for the thurible, all the visiting priests whipped out their cameras from underneath their cassocks . A few pics of the day .........


----------



## Fisherman

How lucky were we, this is us flying back from Madeira Friday March 13, next day they stopped all flights.


----------



## Fisherman

Great wee spot outside Tayport, walked over the Tay bridge and had a great day in Dundee.


----------



## 2cv

Fisherman said:


> How lucky were we, this is us flying back from Madeira Friday March 13, next day they stopped all flights.View attachment 78484



We too escaped just in time, leaving San Diego on the 15th on the last but one flight.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Val54 said:


> About 4 years ago we ended up in Santiago de Compostela and were lucky enough to witness the pilgrims service in the cathedral with the added bonus that because of visiting priests they unleashed the giant thurible which takes about 6 priests to get swinging up and down the nave. Anyway during the service, church stewards kept walking amongst the congregation saying, no photos or videos. When the time came for the thurible, all the visiting priests whipped out their cameras from underneath their cassocks . A few pics of the day .........
> 
> View attachment 78479
> 
> View attachment 78480
> 
> View attachment 78481
> View attachment 78482
> 
> View attachment 78483



As long as it was only cameras they were whipping out from under their cassocks!!!  

Hammered dulcimer - lovely thing, one of my favourite instruments


----------



## 2cv

Campervans at the Moffat classic car show. Cancelled for this year, roll on 2021.


----------



## Fisherman

You know I own a new Motorhome and I love it.
But theres something about these old vans that I love even more.
but my dog knows more about engines and all that stuff than me.
I simply don’t have the knowledge to keep one on the road.
I was in Stuttgart a few years ago and visited the Mercedes museum.
Well worth a visit best 12 € ever spent. The first car ever built is there.
The lift takes you up to the top floor then you walk through a timeline
as you go down from floor to floor.
eventually when you get to the ground floor you see new owners picking up their new merc.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

All these lovely vans-in-scenic places pictures aren't helping at all.
Just making me more miserable today    

Maybe tomorrow will cheer us up.
We'll all be in the same boat - stuck on our driveways/gardens/fields/road next to the house!


----------



## 2cv

We were set for the TT in May, but that’s cancelled of course. Again, 2021 will be along soon.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

2cv said:


> We were set for the TT in May, but that’s cancelled of course. Again, 2021 will be along soon.
> 
> View attachment 78513



Is that you on the bike, Bill? I'm impressed!


----------



## mark61

Fisherman said:


> You know I own a new Motorhome and I love it.
> But theres something about these old vans that I love even more.
> but my dog knows more about engines and all that stuff than me.
> I simply don’t have the knowledge to keep one on the road.
> I was in Stuttgart a few years ago and visited the Mercedes museum.
> Well worth a visit best 12 € ever spent. The first car ever built is there.
> The lift takes you up to the top floor then you walk through a timeline
> as you go down from floor to floor.
> eventually when you get to the ground floor you see new owners picking up their new merc.View attachment 78496View attachment 78497View attachment 78498View attachment 78499View attachment 78500View attachment 78501View attachment 78502



One of my favourite places to visit, amazing building too with apparently the worlds strongest artificial generated tornado, for fire regulations.


----------



## Fisherman

mark61 said:


> One of my favourite places to visit, amazing building too with apparently the worlds strongest artificial generated tornado, for fire regulations.



And the food at the restaurant was good, and reasonable.
Best museum I have ever been to..
We were going to Munich in sept and planning a visit to the bmw museum, but I don’t think it will happen now.


----------



## 2cv

mariesnowgoose said:


> Is that you on the bike, Bill? I'm impressed!



No that’s Michael Rutter at 140mph, I never got my ambition to ride there.


----------



## 2cv

runnach said:


> Sam, aka member "Scotia", he use to race there, Bill.



It is simply fantastic there, should be on anyones bucket list to go. Brilliant to go in a motorhome.


----------



## antiqueman

Not keeping 2 yards apart and one keeps going shopping.


----------



## Linda

View attachment 78559View attachment 78561View attachment 78562


----------



## Linda

Views across Spanish- Portuguese border

.


----------



## mjvw

Last September wilding spot Scotland, West Coast. Stay positive


----------



## Val54

Closer to home today, here’s some pics of the new V&A at Dundee ....


----------



## andyjanet

our visitor back again last night


----------



## caledonia

The fattest woody in Scotland.


----------



## andyjanet

caledonia said:


> The fattest woody in Scotland. View attachment 78588


Thanks for including the daffs


----------



## Silver sprinter

runnach said:


> Above Loch Tay, spot the MH? Phone pic, hence poor quality.
> View attachment 78492


Terry where is that, is it the old carpark for Ben lawyers?


----------



## 2cv

Good to be in the van on the drive tonight, but can’t wait to be back out once it’s deemed to be safe. Near Shieldaig.


----------



## caledonia

Gona miss the van this summer. Bet the weathers going to be scorching


----------



## Okta

caledonia said:


> Gona miss the van this summer. Bet the weathers going to be scorching


Yes, keep an eye on the long range forecast, the end of the lockdown is bound to coincide with bad weather. A bit like school holidays used to.  

Enjoy the weather the best you can. I am lucky to have a nice outlook and space to take my daily exercise without breaching rules, I really feel for those that can’t. The pictures here help, thank you all.


----------



## Val54

Staying up north again, different museum and city .............


----------



## andyjanet

Convergence of the river lech and the Danube 
Janet and I danced a Waltz at this point on Thursday 
Also swimming lake near us


----------



## caledonia

Val54 said:


> Staying up north again, different museum and city .............
> 
> View attachment 78618View attachment 78619View attachment 78620View attachment 78622


Auld Reekie.


----------



## 2cv

Not wild camping but lovely views and shows that theres fun out there when we get through this.


----------



## andyjanet

Local enjoying the morning sunshine



p


----------



## jagmanx

Gustav the gorilla ?

OR Adolf the ape ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose

jagmanx said:


> Gustav the gorilla ?
> 
> OR Adolf the ape ?



Nah. That's Andy doing his morning exercises!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

My pond will be looking like this in another 2 or 3 weeks, hopefully...


----------



## andyjanet

mariesnowgoose said:


> Nah. That's Andy doing his morning exercises!


Well I was on a 30 k cycle ride and was a bit worried when I glanced in a garden and see that I turned round just to make sure


----------



## Fisherman

North Berwick just before sunset.


----------



## Fisherman

Bass Rock from North Berwick. The white colouration is approx 100,000 Gannets who nest there.


----------



## Val54

Here are my fishing companions from last year, hope they are doing as well this year .......


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Side of the greenhouse just now.

Native snake's head fritillaries grown from seed. They make a flowering size bulb within 2 years.
You get the odd white one too!


----------



## andyjanet

mariesnowgoose said:


> Side of the greenhouse just now.
> 
> Native snake's head fritillaries grown from seed. They make a flowering size bulb within 2 years.
> You get the odd white one too!
> 
> View attachment 78778
> 
> View attachment 78779
> 
> View attachment 78780
> 
> View attachment 78781


I like visiting Portholme meadow in Huntingdon to see all the wild snake head fritillaries


----------



## Okta

Fisherman said:


> The white colouration is approx 100,000 Gannets who nest there.


I wondered why uk lighthouses are always white.


----------



## Dezi

Two happy travel memories.

Soon to return.
Dezi


----------



## mjvw

Over the boarder last year think it was february near mosspaul, keep smiling and be positive


----------



## Val54

A river trip and cafe gourmande ...............


----------



## 2cv

If there was no virus, this would have been my walk this morning.


----------



## campervanannie

another pic of wildlife coming out to play.


----------



## trixie88

NeilyG said:


> A photo of our camper on the drive is as about as 'positive' & relevant as I can get for this - will that do?


no photo showing for me neil....how do i find it


----------



## trevskoda

Dunree fort donegal, jellicos british ships departed here for scapa flow in ww1.


----------



## NeilyG

trixie88 said:


> no photo showing for me neil....how do i find it


I didn't put any up, Trixie - just one of the sky with no plane trails.
For your amusement here are pics of our Peugeot Boxer camper stuck on the drive doing sweet FA - basically a newer & bigger version of our previous Autosleeper:


----------



## andyjanet




----------



## caledonia

Wheel barrow has done more miles than the camper lately.


----------



## Fisherman

NeilyG said:


> I didn't put any up, Trixie - just one of the sky with no plane trails.
> For your amusement here are pics of our Peugeot Boxer camper stuck on the drive doing sweet FA - basically a newer & bigger version of our previous Autosleeper:
> 
> Looking great Neil, hopefully you will get a chance to get out this year, fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 78823
> View attachment 78824
> View attachment 78825


----------



## Fisherman

The harbour in Dunbar. Look at the grey seal begging for fish from the fisherman who have just returned to the harbour.


----------



## Fisherman

Parked up on the west coast of Arran at mid thunderguy, with the sun setting over kintyre over the Kilbranan sound. Spent some lovely nights there. From mid thunderguy you can walk up to fionann Lochan.


----------



## trevskoda

Ulster American folk park.


----------



## barge1914

Para Handy, eat your heart out!


----------



## jacquigem

Geat pics guys love your posts


----------



## Robmac

barge1914 said:


> Para Handy, eat your heart out!View attachment 78852



My brother in law has just completed a model of a Clyde Puffer in great detail.

Vital Spark was Vic 27 wasn't it? I have seen the old Vic 32 on the Caledonian Canal a couple of times, great sight to see. I believe it's a hotel boat now?


----------



## 2cv

Robmac said:


> My brother in law has just completed a model of a Clyde Puffer in great detail.
> 
> Vital Spark was Vic 27 wasn't it? I have seen the old Vic 32 on the Caledonian Canal a couple of times, great sight to see. I believe it's a hotel boat now?



It is.


----------



## Robmac

2cv said:


> It is.



That is one holiday I would love to take!


----------



## 2cv

Summer evening in Boothbay Harbour, Maine. Bring your own instrument  and join in.


----------



## Fisherman

yesterday I posted a sunset from mid thunderguy on Arran.
Well from there you can head up to fionan Lochan then head up these hills.
many who travel to Arran head for goatfell being the highest mountain,
and goatfell offers outstanding views.
but in my opinion the view between beinn bhreac and mullach buihde beats the view from goatfell. From here you see goat fell, north goatfell, cir mhor, and all of the hills on the eastern side of the island. The Loch in the foreground is Loch Tanna the largest Loch on arran. I took this shot on an iPhone 6 on the pano setting then made adjustments. One of my personal favourites. Later on I will post a view fro the top of goatfell.


----------



## Robmac

Fisherman said:


> yesterday I posted a sunset from mid thunderguy on Arran.
> many who travel to Arran head for goatfell being the highest mountain,
> and goatfell offers outstanding views.
> but in my opinion the view between beinn bhreac and mullach buihde beats the view from goatfell. From here you see goat fell, north goatfell, cir mhor, and all of the hills on the eastern side of the island. The Loch in the foreground is Loch Tanna the largest Loch on arran. I took this shot on an iPhone 6 on the piano setting then made adjustments. One of my personal favourites.
> View attachment 78861



Stunning Bill!


----------



## mjvw

Last August/September lovely spot, Loch? can you guess clue west coast scotland. Keep safe stay indoors


----------



## Fisherman

Robmac said:


> Stunning Bill!



Cheers Robb. Showed this shot to Colin Prior the famous landscape photographer and even he was impressed. But Colins work is way better than this. I am not comparing myself with him.


----------



## Robmac

mjvw said:


> Last August/September lovely spot, Loch? can you guess clue west coast scotland. Keep safe stay indoors



Is it on Loch Fyne?


----------



## mjvw

Robmac said:


> Is it on Loch Fyne?


Good shot but you need to be a lot further North. Great view of the Atlantic room for 5 motorhomes stop over price donation to community


----------



## Robmac

mjvw said:


> Good shot but you need to be a lot further North. Great view of the Atlantic.



I'm stumped here yet it looks familiar.

I reckon @2cv or @runnach will put me out of my misery though.


----------



## Val54

Here‘s a few pics of last year‘s lantern parade at Chester Zoo ..........


----------



## mjvw

Robmac said:


> I'm stumped here yet it looks familiar.
> 
> I reckon @2cv or @runnach will put me out of my misery though.


 Just added another clue.


----------



## Robmac

Robmac said:


> I'm stumped here yet it looks familiar.
> 
> I reckon @2cv or @runnach will put me out of my misery though.



Kinlochbervie?


----------



## Robmac

runnach said:


> Soz, I’m not sure Rob, terrain does have that look of Loch Toscaig, small barriers don’t match.



I'm wondering now Terry, if I'm too far south even looking around Durness!!


----------



## mjvw

Robmac said:


> I'm wondering now Terry, if I'm too far south even looking around Durness!!


Getting very warm. TBF  i would not have a scooby doo from one picture, if i had not visited last year, big respect for having a go.


----------



## jagmanx

mjvw said:


> Good shot but you need to be a lot further North. Great view of the Atlantic room for 5 motorhomes stop over price donation to community


Kinlochbervie ?   Donation the clue !


----------



## mjvw

Well done jagmanx spot on lovely peaceful spot.


----------



## jagmanx

Yes we stayed there 2017


----------



## Robmac

mjvw said:


> Getting very warm. TBF  i would not have a scooby doo from one picture, if i had not visited last year, big respect for having a go.



See my post #180 on the last page.

I've only briefly been there once. I'll sleep tonight now! Keep 'em coming great thread!


----------



## jagmanx

Easyish ?


----------



## jagmanx

I think this is on the "scenic road" to Lochinver ?


----------



## 2cv

The road to Applecross.


----------



## harrow

GreggBear said:


> Its great, very local, always quiet & the residents don't mind how close I get.....



No parties, no drinking and no barbecues, ideal neighbors


----------



## jagmanx

runnach said:


> Need more clues Phil as every west coast road is scenic


----------



## runnach

Clashnessie beach could pass as rhe Caribbean until you dip your toes in the water lovely place


----------



## Robmac

Julie and Ruby on the beach at St Andrews 2015.


----------



## mjvw

jagmanx said:


> View attachment 78894


I had it right just to shy to pipe up, these pictures were taken along the B698 at a lovely wilding spot.


----------



## caledonia

channa said:


> Clashnessie beach could pass as rhe Caribbean until you dip your toes in the water lovely place


Viewed the house that overlooks Clashnessie beach. Stunning location but just a bit to far north for permanent residence.


----------



## mjvw

caledonia said:


> Viewed the house that overlooks Clashnessie beach. Stunning location but just a bit to far north for permanent residence.


The white croft house? I bet that would have cost kings a ransom and more.


----------



## caledonia

mjvw said:


> The white croft house? I bet that would have cost kings ransom and more.


Not that one. The one on the left as you pass the parking place. It has a long drive and sits right on the waters edge.


----------



## mjvw

caledonia said:


> Not that one. The one on the left as you pass the parking place. It has a long drive and sits right on the waters edge.View attachment 78901


Found it very nice?


----------



## caledonia

What beach? Clue, it’s on a campsite?


----------



## runnach

Cal sands gairloch?


----------



## mjvw

Sango Sands ? however sango would just look out to sea. so it will be wrong.


----------



## caledonia

Both wrong. Clue, Hebrides.


----------



## winks

Not really wild camping but certainly very positive.





Cheers

H


----------



## winks

How about this.









						Horgabost Campsite · Horgabost Township, Isle of Harris HS3 3HR
					

★★★★☆ · Campsite




					www.google.co.uk
				




Cheers

H


----------



## mjvw

caledonia said:


> What beach? Clue, it’s on a campsite?View attachment 78902


Horgabost Campsite Harris


----------



## caledonia

mjvw said:


> Horgabost Campsite Harris


  Well done.


----------



## caledonia

winks said:


> How about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horgabost Campsite · Horgabost Township, Isle of Harris HS3 3HR
> 
> 
> ★★★★☆ · Campsite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H


Well done. Lovely spot.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

When lockdown eases we're intending to be in the private field, foc, in front of the red roof smithy's cottage and will be the only occupants.

But where is it?   





And this is (almost) the view we'll have.
It will be a view of the dunes and beach immediately in front of us, the castle will be in full view off to the right.


----------



## barge1914

Robmac said:


> My brother in law has just completed a model of a Clyde Puffer in great detail.
> 
> Vital Spark was Vic 27 wasn't it? I have seen the old Vic 32 on the Caledonian Canal a couple of times, great sight to see. I believe it's a hotel boat now?


We saw that one tied up at Crinan in February.


----------



## Robmac

mariesnowgoose said:


> When lockdown eases we're intending to be in the private field, foc, in front of the red roof smithy's cottage and will be the only occupants.
> 
> But where is it?
> 
> View attachment 78908
> 
> And this is (almost) the view we'll have.
> It will be a view of the dunes and beach immediately in front of us, the castle will be in full view off to the right.
> 
> View attachment 78909



I know where that is Marie.

But I cheated as I hadn't got a clue from the photo'


----------



## Robmac

barge1914 said:


> We saw that one tied up at Crinan in February.



And what a stunning place that is too!


----------



## Tonybvi

Next door neighbours going the whole hog with their rainbow


----------



## barge1914

Robmac said:


> And what a stunning place that is too!


Stunning but very wet.


----------



## Fisherman

Shots from the top of goatfell on arran.
on the first shot it was misty but the reason I posted it was to explain why an anvil was at the top of the hill (2866 ft). Well it was dragged up there by four locals. It took them four days to get it to the summit. I tried to lift it myself and could not do so  the second shot was taken on a clear day about ten years ago.
If you look way over in the distance you will see the hills I took this mornings photo from.


----------



## winks

mariesnowgoose said:


> When lockdown eases we're intending to be in the private field, foc, in front of the red roof smithy's cottage and will be the only occupants.
> 
> But where is it?
> 
> View attachment 78908
> 
> And this is (almost) the view we'll have.
> It will be a view of the dunes and beach immediately in front of us, the castle will be in full view off to the right.
> 
> View attachment 78909


Dunstanburgh Castle. 

Cheers

H


----------



## 2cv




----------



## caledonia

One for Channa. Gairloch. This has to be one of the best campsites in Scotland. Sands at Big Sand Gairloch.


----------



## caledonia

Our pet Brace coming to get fed.


----------



## Robmac

caledonia said:


> Our pet Brace coming to get fed. View attachment 78940



Just had Pheasant for dinner, and very nice it was too.

Only one shotgun pellet found in the leg so my teeth didn't suffer too much.


----------



## caledonia

Remember and get your dogs protect against ticks. Brevacto works well.


----------



## caledonia

Robmac said:


> Just had Pheasant for dinner, and very nice it was too.
> 
> Only one shotgun pellet found in the leg so my teeth didn't suffer too much.


It can be dry we like to casserole them.


----------



## Robmac

caledonia said:


> It can be dry we like to casserole them.



It cooked really well in the Remoska, ideal for that size of bird.

I have a steady supply, (I bet you do too!) so I will try casseroled next time.


----------



## caledonia

Shooting is finished for now but the keeper has a chest freezer of oven ready birds.


----------



## Robmac

caledonia said:


> Shooting is finished for now but the keeper has a chest freezer of oven ready birds.



I've a few left along with some Partridges.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Robmac said:


> I've a few left along with some Partridges.



Is that to go with the pear tree Julie's got lined up for you to plant?


----------



## caledonia

runnach said:


> Pulled two from the Rockster to date, Bravecto given to him last weekend, they're a tad early, the ticks that is.


You actually get them all year round but more active from spring to autumn. My mate got one in his back about a month ago.


----------



## trevskoda

jagmanx said:


> Yes we stayed there 2017
> View attachment 78882


Power lead in,was someone round the back pedaling the dynamo.


----------



## 2cv

Whitwell meet 4 years ago last weekend.


----------



## Fisherman

This shot was taken on north Berwick law. A man had broken his leg and was being rescued by helicopter.


----------



## Fisherman

on previous photos I mention fionann Lochan. This is the second largest Loch on Arran and you can walk up to it from mid thunderguy in about 45 minutes to an hour. Once you get up there you will find an peaceful quiet location with the Lochan surrounded by some stunning hills. Well worth the effort. There are two beeches and we have twice seen people swimming in the Lochan. When you look over to the west and the kilbranan sound, you will see the paps of Jura On a clear day.


----------



## landoboguy

done my regular morning walk this morning and pleased to say hardly any day trippers, usually this would be busy today.


----------



## trevskoda

Errigal mtn dunlewey donegal,many folk walk up the right side path to the top,nice parking bay at the bottom with a  view over the lough behind it.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Here and right now outside in the garden.


----------



## mariesnowgoose




----------



## Val54

Lindisfarne on 13 March this year, seems an age ago now ............ but happy memories


----------



## Fisherman

Val54 said:


> Lindisfarne on 13 March this year, seems an age ago now ............ but happy memories
> 
> View attachment 79069View attachment 79070



Lovely monochrome shots


----------



## mariesnowgoose

runnach said:


> A wee bit different from last year, dash cam footage.



You must be REALLY going stir crazy, Terry!


----------



## caledonia

runnach said:


> A wee bit different from last year, dash cam footage.


Turning left out of the carpark over to Glen Lyon is a nice run with some good overnight spots.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Banjo Billy, Donegal 8 years ago. 

In his big merc flat bed truck with the swedish caravan on the back.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

I keep putting this vid up. Can't help it. 

Love that old merc truck of Bill's 

Plus it reminds me of all those great nights spent up at Shap Bothy and at Bill's farmhouse - 6 big campers parked up in one of his barns out of the rain, partying and drinking until the wee small hours...


----------



## caledonia

runnach said:


> Will try that when the shackles are removed, cheers Cale


It’s just a wee single track road. Makes the Pass o the cattle look like motorway


----------



## campervanannie

12 months ago today on Annie’s big adventure


----------



## Val54

That’s one very snappy suit .........


----------



## oppy

Ready for tonight's camp out, should still be in Portugal-----------ah well


----------



## 2cv

Today we should have arrived back from wonderful Palm Desert. Ah well, at least we’re not jet lagged.


----------



## Eriba

Modifying two computer fans to improve airflow over  the fridge / freezer in my camper for those trips to Greece next year I think


----------



## Eriba

Then a little leather craft to prepare for those trips in a new inflationary world


----------



## mariesnowgoose

oppy said:


> View attachment 79118
> 
> Ready for tonight's camp out, should still be in Portugal-----------ah well



That's a fabulous magnolia you've got there oppy!


----------



## Fisherman

views from the top of north Berwick law towards the town. The archway on the first photo can be clearly seen from the town.


----------



## Robmac

runnach said:


> Image two, do you know who owns the small island left hands side of image?



I do Terry.

He hasn't bent it yet though.


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> Image two, do you know who owns the small island left hands side of image?



You


----------



## caledonia

I know the answer to Ure question


----------



## caledonia

Robmac said:


> I do Terry.
> 
> He hasn't bent it yet though.


Daft buggers not allowed to step a foot on it.


----------



## Fisherman

If you go to Anstruther you can do the Isle of May trip, and its worth every penny. you get 4 hours on this island which is run by and owned by Scottish national heritage. Its manned all year round and hosts some wonderful bird life.There are also sailings from North Berwick. It's better to book in advance.





__





						Isle of May - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## landoboguy

runnach said:


> Image two, do you know who owns the small island left hands side of image?


Satisfy my curiosity please Runnach


----------



## trevskoda

When this is all over im going to get the van out and GUN it somewhere nice.


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> Dived there often, a few good wrecks dives around the island. Then there are the historical ones.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.scotlandswar.co.uk/pdf_Battle_of_May_Island.pdf



Yes I knew of the battle, thanks for that.
Did you know Scotland’s first lighthouse was on the island. And it’s still there.
Also there is a remarkable system in place for two fog horns with massive compressed air containers and pipe works over the island. But they have not 
been functioning since the 1980s. Quite a remarkable island.


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> Didn't know this was Scotland's first light, came up with this on google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isle of May Lighthouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rampantscotland.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between dive and while degassing, we would take a wander around the island, did same at the Bass, I doubt we would get away with this now?



 No visits on a Friday as they count the birds. Also no access other than on boats from anstruther and north Berwick.


----------



## runnach

During the lighthouses upgrade to fresnet lenses and particularly the second lighthouse built offering different time lapses of flashes there is a high probability my distant family made the optics, 

Chance brothers os Smethwick were world leaders at the time,I know for a fact their is the old reflector on display in Gairloch craft museum after the reflectors were replaced a few years back

Hence I know the sands site whic cale kindly posted earlier in the post


----------



## Fisherman

channa said:


> During the lighthouses upgrade to fresnet lenses and particularly the second lighthouse built offering different time lapses of flashes there is a high probability my distant family made the optics,
> 
> Chance brothers os Smethwick were world leaders at the time,I know for a fact their is the old reflector on display in Gairloch craft museum after the reflectors were replaced a few years back
> 
> Hence I know the sands site whic cale kindly posted earlier in the post



I always thought you were a shining light on here Andrew. Now I know why


----------



## runnach

Fisherman said:


> I always thought you were a shining light on here Andrew. Now I know why


Sadly never seen a penny legacy , a lot of the work bequested to the nation... I do see their work ofte everyday without leaving my settee...they made the clock faces for Big Ben, I still don’t know what day it is


----------



## Fisherman

channa said:


> Sadly never seen a penny legacy , a lot of the work bequested to the nation... I do see their work ofte everyday without leaving my settee...they made the clock faces for Big Ben, I still don’t know what day it is



You are full of surprises Andrew.

Hope you and Michelle are bearing up.


----------



## 2cv

trevskoda said:


> When this is all over im going to get the van out and GUN it somewhere nice.View attachment 79163



Hope that you keep you battery charged


----------



## landoboguy

runnach said:


> Here you go mate...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uri Geller’s Scottish Island | Scotland.com
> 
> 
> Although controversial, and certainly unproven, some historical researchers believe that the Scots royal lineage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scotland.com


Good man, I get it now  Thanks


----------



## runnach

Fisherman said:


> You are full of surprises Andrew.
> 
> Hope you and Michelle are bearing up.


Cheers Bill, a trip to the national museum of Scotland is in order. This set up made by our lot lives there nowadays originally at Inchkeith,


----------



## trevskoda

2cv said:


> Hope that you keep you battery charged


All sorted


----------



## runnach

runnach said:


> Ooooh, that is nice. before CV19 stopped the world, we met with some folks from National Museums Scotland, which is to manufacture metal framing which holds lens in place, original got lost, hence request.


An interesting project Terry, Chance glass as was, had manufacturing interests in Scotland ....they purchased the Glasgow plate glass company in the Firhill part of the city in 1907. Chance were already big player in rolled sheet glass so Glasgow a natural addition by the mid1930s re employed and redeveloped the plant to produce fibreglass and had exclusive rights for the uk and empire..in the manufacture of glass fibre matting Pilkingtons gradually bought Chance and the plant closed. In 1965

Other links with Scotsmen is the company worked with John Logie Baird producing the glass cathode ray tubes in his early televisions


A picture of the Glasgow facility in 1941


----------



## Fisherman

Chance Brothers - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fisherman

Taken from the campsite at kildonnan on the south of Arran. 
The island you can see is the isle of Pladda, with Alisa Craig (paddy’s milestone) in the distance.


----------



## runnach

runnach said:


> I reckon much of their NLB products ended up here http://www.grantonhistory.org/harbour/lighthouse_depot.htm before heading to lights far away. I use to pass this building when I Granton Campus based.
> 
> An interesting website did you know first electric vehicles were manu'd at Granton    http://www.grantonhistory.org/industry/madelvic.htm


Links not working Terry ,


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> I reckon much of their NLB products ended up here http://www.grantonhistory.org/harbour/lighthouse_depot.htm before heading to lights far away. I use to pass this building when I Granton Campus based.
> 
> An interesting website did you know first electric vehicles were manu'd at Granton    http://www.grantonhistory.org/industry/madelvic.htm



Talking about Lighthouses look at this one just down from Tayport


----------



## Fisherman

Here's a shot taken from Ratagan village looking over Loch Duich. You can see the five sisters of Kintail.


----------



## Val54

Change of season, some celebrations oop north .....


----------



## Val54

runnach said:


> Dave, did you see my mural board at St Johns church, at the junction of Princes St and Lothian Rd? (West End)



Don‘t think so Terry, bear in mind the Hogmanay pics are a few years old. Had a quick look on Google Earth but couldn’t see anything at St. Johns - was it a permanent installation?


----------



## trevskoda

Fisherman said:


> View attachment 79181
> Taken from the campsite at kildonnan on the south of Arran.
> The island you can see is the isle of Pladda, with Alisa Craig (paddy’s milestone) in the distance.


I can see it from larne in a clear day.


----------



## Fisherman

Glenashdale falls on Arran. You can access the falls from to the south of whiting bay at the coffee pot cafe. It’s sign posted. Enroute you pass by the remnants of an Iron Age dwelling.

Forgot to mention there’s a viewing platform built out from the side of the opposite bank to give you a better view of the falls.


----------



## mjvw

Last year close to a large city it's on POI list.


----------



## Robmac

mjvw said:


> Last year close to a large city it's on POI list.View attachment 79307



Sheffield?


----------



## mjvw

Robmac said:


> Sheffield?


No further north.


----------



## Robmac

mjvw said:


> No further north.



Huddersfield?

Or over the border?


----------



## trevskoda

Cairndhu house on coast rd north of larne,there is a large park and camp site here,but to me this is the attraction which i have been inside,there is a ghost there and there is a utube channel featuring it,wooooooo.


----------



## mjvw

Robmac said:


> Huddersfield?
> 
> Or over the border?


Over the border the fact it's a city does narrow it down alot great POI but would not recommend in the height of summer the view is stunning if you like that type of thing. We often use it as a one nighter if passing through that area.


----------



## panda

Had to clip the dog myself - not a bad effort


----------



## Val54

Spring at home .......... could be a lot worse


----------



## trevskoda

Val54 said:


> Spring at home .......... could be a lot worse
> 
> View attachment 79324


Time you got a new fence from the house to the wall,that old one made from sopwith camel prop blades has seen its day.


----------



## Val54

trevskoda said:


> Time you got a new fence from the house to the wall,that old one made from sopwith camel prop blades has seen its day.


Well it’s better than the Fokker that was there before ...........


----------



## 2cv

DC 3 tour of Johannesburg on the aircraft’s 70th birthday.


----------



## caledonia

Wee dugs having a snooze in the daffies.


----------



## Tonybvi

Grandson actually walking a mile each day round his house but it’s plotted on a map as if he’s walking to our house 13 miles away!!  Great idea for kids.  Note how he’s drawn it raining out our place and sunny at his!


----------



## caledonia

Nice sunset tonight. The Wallace monument with Ben Lonond in the background.


----------



## trevskoda

From within this war i thought i show you some bits from the last war here outside Ballymena co antrim.


----------



## Fisherman

Gibralterians also saw the war out in Madeira.
Theres a memorial plaque in the main park from them thanking Madeira.


----------



## trevskoda

Just went out to back garden and got these shots.


----------



## Silver sprinter

panda said:


> Had to clip the dog myself - not a bad effort
> 
> View attachment 79315


Will you cut my hair


----------



## Fisherman

Harbour in St Andrews


----------



## Val54

One of our favourite Borders locations .....


----------



## suneye

my favourite local walk


----------



## GreggBear

Bus catching some sun in the Derbyshire Peak District last August...


----------



## campervanannie

This is one of my favourite photos of a few of us at Stonehenge


----------



## linkshouse

Some photos from my daily walk with Oscar. These date back a wee while but it's the same walk.





This is Grobust Beach mentioned in the TV documentary about the archaeological dig at the Links of Noltland






Come on in the water's lovely! No, it's not, it's blumming freezing!





We were lucky enough to come across this little chap one day, Oscar didn't know what to make of him.


----------



## Dezi

Charles bridge Jazz band.



Russian sailors in bar in Pilos.






Dezi


----------



## Fisherman

I cannot believe it but just one month ago we were on the highest mountain in Madeira pico Ruivo at 1862 metres. (6108 ft). We had a fantastic holiday. We flew home Friday 13 March, and they stopped flights Saturday 14. Now look were we are.


----------



## mjvw

mjvw said:


> Last year close to a large city it's on POI list.View attachment 79307


Ok it's looking down towards Glasgow you can make out the river clyde in the distance.


----------



## 2cv

Likewise, when we headed out to San Diego on 11th March








We certainly didn’t expect to be heading back on the next to last flight out, on FO advice just 4 days later. Things certainly change in a month.


----------



## Okta

Is the Porcupine Bank the one where the staff are rather prickly or the one where they still use quills?


----------



## 2cv

Okta said:


> Is the Porcupine Bank the one where the staff are rather prickly or the one where they still use quills?



Amazing the unexpected things you learn in here.


----------



## Fisherman

2cv said:


> Likewise, when we headed out to San Diego on 11th March
> 
> View attachment 79403
> View attachment 79404
> 
> We certainly didn’t expect to be heading back on the next to last flight out, on FO advice just 4 days later. Things certainly change in a month.


Great city SAN Diego, but if you go back don’t do the Mexico Trip.
I never felt so unsafe in my life in Tijuana, the murder and drugs capital of Mexico.
But we did have the best Mexican meal ever there for $20


----------



## trevskoda

Mamore gap north west donegal,very very dangerous to go down,low gear and dabbing brakes all they way,a change of underwear is required.

.


----------



## 2cv

Fisherman said:


> Great city SAN Diego, Bjt if you go back don’t do the Mexico Trip.
> I never felt so unsafe in my life in Tijuana, the murder and drugs capital of Mexico.
> But we did have the best Mexican meal ever there for $20?



We’ve been down to the border a couple of times, but never fancied crossing. We’ll be back in October if things are good by then, otherwise next year.


----------



## Fisherman

trevskoda said:


> Mamore gap north west donegal,very very dangerous to go down,low gear and dabbing brakes all they way,a change of underwear is required.View attachment 79405View attachment 79407View attachment 79408


I never knew you wore underwear Trev


----------



## caledonia

Buzzard looking for breakfast.


----------



## trevskoda

Fisherman said:


> I never knew you wore underwear Trev


I dident say mine.


----------



## caledonia

Made a rustic bench to sit under the big tree.


----------



## trevskoda

Mount stewart Co Down,the maid has got to do more tidying tut tut.


----------



## barge1914

Another quiet sunny day in the Peak


----------



## barge1914

And again with photo


----------



## trevskoda

Tor head east Antrim coast dont try this in anything over 22ft as some bends are turned back up hill and unless you have a hinge in the middle there is no mission,and only a few passing spots.


----------



## caledonia

Busy bramble bashing now. Torn to bloody shreds. Another cracking day in sunny Doune.


----------



## Dezi

Bridal car Briancon.



Heading towards mount Ararat Eastern Anatolia.





Dezi


----------



## barge1914

St. Abbs early March


----------



## Fisherman

North Berwick at Sunset, looking towards the town and Edinburgh.


----------



## Tonybvi

St Abbs even earlier March!


----------



## Tonybvi

Don’t know where the extra piccies came from but enjoy them if you wish!!!


----------



## 2cv

Tonybvi said:


> Don’t know where the extra piccies came from but enjoy them if you wish!!!



Already tidied up!


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> Did you visit seabird centre?



Yes been twice. Nice setting for a coffee outside on a nice day also.


----------



## Tonybvi

2cv said:


> Already tidied up!



Thanks Bill


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> Don't know if you viewed the Kinetic Gannet sculpture, sits in a case when you pop in 20p (donation) then it goes through the motions, rotates, squaks, ect.
> 
> Centre approached college for help to fix a very sorry and not working Gannet, me and a couple of my fabrication lads set to work and got it working better than the before. Majority of repair pics are on my desktop at work, I can only find one on my laptop.
> 
> 
> View attachment 79483


Cant remember seeing it but we’ll find looks great. Will look out for it next time.


----------



## Silver sprinter

trevskoda said:


> Mamore gap north west donegal,very very dangerous to go down,low gear and dabbing brakes all they way,a change of underwear is required.
> 
> .View attachment 79405View attachment 79407View attachment 79408


Trev next time your the light a candle for me


----------



## caledonia

Another nice sunset tonight. April seems to always give some cracking weather.


----------



## 2cv

From last October’s trip to San Diego and Palm Desert. We abandoned last month and headed home, but will be back as soon as this is over.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

runnach said:


> While thinning out old man cave today, I found an old planter I made years ago, which is stainless steel, the actual petals are scrap cutouts from UV filtration units now installed in the Burj Al Arab Hotel, Dubai. The cast iron plate, I found this years ago near Roslin Chapel,  I idea what it is? Then after dark, I got the fire going View attachment 79497View attachment 79498View attachment 79499



That second piccie - maybe some sort of finial or a door off something? 

It's a nice thing, whatever it is.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

How cruel! 

Did nobody think to throw this red baby lobster back overboard?!


----------



## Fisherman

Overlooking Loch Carron from above stromeferry lovely spot.
But only enough room for 4 or 5 vans. The carpark a forestry commission park.
Normally empty all day then busy overnight.


----------



## Val54

This one always makes me smile .........


----------



## Dezi

Technical problem in the Alps.





Northern gentlemen  Red light district Amsterdam.





Dezi


----------



## caledonia

runnach said:


> While thinning out old man cave today, I found an old planter I made years ago, which is stainless steel, the actual petals are scrap cutouts from UV filtration units now installed in the Burj Al Arab Hotel, Dubai. The cast iron plate, I found this years ago near Roslin Chapel,  I idea what it is? Then after dark, I got the fire going View attachment 79497View attachment 79498View attachment 79499


The cross on the cast plate you stole sorry found near Roslin Chapel is an engrailed cross or Sinclair cross. I have an old plaque relating to the Sinclair family with the same cross on it.


----------



## caledonia

runnach said:


> Certainly not stolen, Cale. I found it down that lane that runs down to the glen, partially covered up and well fixed into the soil. This was pre 2009, as Beas father was alive and we took them to the chapel.
> 
> I had a mind to do something with it, obviously never got round to this, however, if the cast plaque has some historical interest to the area, I'll happily hand it to the visitor centre.


Only pulling your leg mate. I took my plaque up to the visitor centre and left it with them to make sense of what is on the back of it. I think the chaps name was Ian and he was very helpfull and gave us some interesting information about it.


----------



## Minisorella

@runnach 
Wow! That planter is absolutely stunning... I love it! 

It puts me in mind of a place near me called Camelia Botnar. Its public face is a garden center with gorgeous handmade furniture and metal work for sale too - oh and a very decent cafe that's so popular you have to book for lunch!!!  The foundation's main purpose is as a residential training programme for disadvantaged and problem youngsters to teach them the skills of horticulture, carpentry and metal/wrought iron work (there must be another name for that but I can't think what it is!). The fruits of their labour are sold in the garden centre and the youngsters normally go on to get work in thier chosen field. The story behind it is quite touching...





__





						Camelia Botnar Foundation
					

The Camelia Botnar Foundation exists to support and train young people having a tough time. We enable them to transform their lives.




					www.cameliabotnar.com
				




Martin bought me some beautiful oak chairs there in the months before he died, bless him. I'd visited, stroked and coveted them for months whenever we popped up there and I blubbed like crazy when they were delivered because it was such a lovely gesture... Martin laughed at me of course for being such a baby


----------



## caledonia

runnach said:


> That is very interesting, Cale. Is it possible to type that out and post, as some off, the writing is difficult to understand, do you know how old this is?


Not sure if it’s age but an estimate was 150 year old and probably made by someone in the Sinclair family. We inherited it from an old friend who’s middle name was Sinclair. The text refers to the Sinclairs first coming to Scotland and important things in their history and probably copied from something. The chap Ian from the visitors centre was very interested in it but didn’t think it held any importance.


----------



## 2cv

I went on a trip on this a few years ago, anyone guess where?


----------



## Robmac

I know where it is Bill, not been there but seen a picture from when my daughter went there.

See if anyone else knows it.


----------



## Fisherman

The holy Isle from Marganaheglish, Arran.
A stunning island the highest point is mullach mor which I have done twice. The view from the summit (890ft) are stunning. The ferry leaves from lamlash several times a day.


----------



## caledonia

2cv said:


> I went on a trip on this a few years ago, anyone guess where?
> 
> View attachment 79538


Doon the water.


----------



## Tonybvi

Given the a French and Swiss flags I’m having a stab at Lake Geneva?


----------



## 2cv

Tonybvi said:


> Given the a French and Swiss flags I’m having a stab at Lake Geneva?



You win the coconut. It’s the Savoie. Another clue in the picture is the fountain visible on the right.


----------



## Tonybvi

2cv said:


> You win the coconut. It’s the Savoie. Another clue in the picture is the fountain visible on the right.



I’ll hold you to that Bill.  Next meet we‘re at together (Moffat November maybe?) I’ll be expecting a coconut from you!


----------



## Tonybvi

Years ago  I decided to hold the AGM of one of our companies in Geneva as we had a small team of oil traders based over there. I decided I’d better go over there for a look see (mainly to try out the restaurants!) before finalising things.  What I didn’t realise was that Geneva Airport has both a French and a Swiss exit.  I simply followed all the other passengers off the Air France flight and ended up on the French side, even though I wanted the Swiss side.  From personal experience I can report that getting back into Switzerland at the airport is a near impossibility and took the best part of an hour.  Lesson learned very quickly!


----------



## Silver sprinter

Thanks for posting all the pics. Much appreciated. Keep them coming


----------



## caledonia

runnach said:


> Easter 2013, we had ten days of blue skies, cold at night,though. Guess where we had a sneaky wild camp?
> 
> View attachment 79552View attachment 79553View attachment 79554


Loch Eribol.


----------



## Fisherman

Kelso Abbey.


----------



## Tonybvi

Spider crab on tonight’s menu


----------



## Dezi

The Library at Ephesus.



Waddymean "lets go over there".


----------



## mid4did

Inari Finland,seems a long way away now.


----------



## Tonybvi

runnach said:


> I know my crabs Tony, I would say they are King Crab.



You are probably right Terry because all I know about crabs is that I like eating them!  They were caught by my son‘s next door neighbour in Guernsey yesterday morning and were eaten before nightfall!!  Pity is that without the lockdown we would have been with them now.


----------



## mid4did

runnach said:


> I know my crabs Tony, I would say they are King Crab.


----------



## mid4did

Tonybvi said:


> You are probably right Terry because all I know about crabs is that I like eating them!  They were caught by my son‘s next door neighbour in Guernsey yesterday morning and were eaten before nightfall!!  Pity is that without the lockdown we would have been with them now.


We used to lower nets down along portland bill for what we always called spider crabs.Nevr knew what they were really but same as those-ish.


----------



## Fisherman

Another shot taken on the hills above Pirnmill on arran with Loch Tana and the Eastern hills in the distance.


----------



## Val54

All this talk of crabs and seafood made me think of this pic taken at Souillac market last year ........ spot the swordfish .......


----------



## Tonybvi

Somewhere a lot of you will recognise taken back in March 2014.


----------



## 2cv

Tonybvi said:


> Somewhere a lot of you will recognise taken back in March 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79602



Is that Loch Morlich?


----------



## Tonybvi

2cv said:


> Is that Loch Morlich?



You win the coconut!!!


----------



## 2cv

Tonybvi said:


> You win the coconut!!!



We can swap coconuts at the first meet after this is over.


----------



## Fisherman




----------



## Minisorella

Clifton suspension bridge... or its twin  I've walked that a few times!


----------



## Fisherman

Minisorella said:


> Clifton suspension bridge... or its twin  I've walked that a few times!



Yes we were in the C&M site in Bristol and walked to the bridge.


----------



## caledonia

Fisherman said:


> View attachment 79624


That’ll be Englandshire......


----------



## Minisorella

Fisherman said:


> Yes we were in the C&M site in Bristol and walked to the bridge.


Was that the little site by Baltic Wharf with the infamous warden?   My late husband and I stayed there a couple of times... he had family in Bristol and Portishead, so we visited the area often. We loved strolling along the wharf and crossing to the city.


----------



## Robmac

I lived in a hotel in Clifton for 6 months when I worked in Bristol. The bar was often used for filming the 'casualty' series so all the actors were always in there.

I've walked the bridge a few times myself. All the locals tell the story of the failed suicide by a Victorian woman who jumped from the bridge and her huge dress acted like a parachute. I don't think it's true somehow!


----------



## Val54

For those who like gardens, here’s a few pics of Giverny. For those who haven’t been, you can overnight on the car park, which is brilliant as you can get to the entrance before it opens and the crowds arrive on their coaches. Make sure you head for the pool side first otherwise you won’t get a look in ........ as in the last pic


----------



## Fisherman

Minisorella said:


> Was that the little site by Baltic Wharf with the infamous warden?   My late husband and I stayed there a couple of times... he had family in Bristol and Portishead, so we visited the area often. We loved strolling along the wharf and crossing to the city.



Yes I think it’s shut now. The council want to build on the land.


----------



## 2cv

Scene of a famous painting.


----------



## 2cv

The UK from the ISS.


----------



## Val54

In 2004 we were heading towards Soulac-sur-Mer through Medoc territory and came across our first french scarecrow trail ...... here‘s a few pics ...........


----------



## barge1914

Fisherman said:


> View attachment 79569
> Kelso Abbey.


We stayed near there in February, down by the river, nice and quiet.


----------



## Fisherman

barge1914 said:


> We stayed near there in February, down by the river, nice and quiet.



We stayed by the river next to the garden centre.
Nice town, will be back, god knows when.


----------



## 2cv

The painting at my post #417, by Constable,


----------



## runnach

2cv said:


> The painting at my post #417, by Constable,
> 
> View attachment 79672


The haywain flatford mill


----------



## Fisherman

Our back garden winter 2018. It stayed there for days.


----------



## Dezi

Three gorges, Yangtze river.





Noodle maker.





Noodle taster.





Dezi


----------



## runnach

A little pen and wash study of a small village in the Dordogne near Limeuil called le hers, the farmhouse was originally used for growing tobacco


----------



## Fisherman

The Cobbler (Ben Arthur) one of the Arrochar Alps. Thats Loch long down there.
We were almost 3000 feet up, and the midges still got us.


----------



## andyjanet

Tennessee bourbon on the rocks going down well on this beautiful Saturday afternoon


----------



## Toffeecat

If you were small enough id eat you.


----------



## andyjanet

2cv said:


> The UK from the ISS.
> 
> View attachment 79657


Wow bill I am impressed I didn’t know you flew that as well as a 2cv


----------



## Fisherman

Toffeecat said:


> View attachment 79724
> 
> If you were small enough id eat you.



Really good shot, I like the way you properly used depth of field field to highlight the cat from the background. I also suspect you may have used fill in flash from the reflection on the medallion. I assume you used a large aperture with a telephoto lens. Ok go on tell me you used your phone, and just pointed it, somehow I doubt that.


----------



## Fisherman

I you ever go to York make sure you visit the national railway museum. It’s free to enter and has some great displays. The first train is stephensons rocket, next my favourite, the mallard, then the flying Scotsman, and last the Eurostar.


----------



## Tonybvi

Found a stash of this in the van when we moved into it for the night.  Can now imagine we’re overseas again


----------



## 2cv

Fisherman said:


> View attachment 79727View attachment 79728View attachment 79729View attachment 79730
> I you ever go to York make sure you visit the national railway museum. It’s free to enter and has some great displays. The first train is stephensons rocket, next my favourite, the mallard, then the flying Scotsman, and last the Eurostar.



I agree, it’s excellent and good parking nearby if in your van.


----------



## Toffeecat

Fisherman said:


> Really good shot, I like the way you properly used depth of field field to highlight the cat from the background. I also suspect you may have used fill in flash from the reflection on the medallion. I assume you used a large aperture with a telephoto lens. Ok go on tell me you used your phone, and just pointed it, somehow I doubt that.




This is where im lucky. It was taken on a Canon 1DX and 100-400 f4-f5.6 MK2 I didt use ay flash but did use a lamp Sometimes having lots of wildlife gear helps. But remember, he may be cute but hes also lethal if your a mouse, vole or rat.


----------



## Fisherman

Toffeecat said:


> This is where im lucky. It was taken on a Canon 1DX and 100-400 f4-f5.6 MK2 I didt use ay flash but did use a lamp Sometimes having lots of wildlife gear helps. But remember, he may be cute but hes also lethal if your a mouse, vole or rat.



Cracking shot I reckon your lens was set to 100mm
F4 gave you the shallow depth of field.
Canon 1dx a professional camera.
I still use canon myself, but for landscape shots I actually use my iPhone x.
ok no raw images, but great shots.
I only use my dslr for telephoto shots now.
I never thought he was cute, more of a dog man myself.
But I like water voles, and they are almost extinct now.


----------



## Silver sprinter

andyjanet said:


> Tennessee bourbon on the rocks going down well on this beautiful Saturday afternoon View attachment 79722


Don't think your vans level looking at the glass. Just a thought


----------



## runnach

Fisherman said:


> both the mallard and flying Scotsman built in my hometown of Doncaster, both world record holders, the plant where they were built was considered best place for an apprenticeship when I was a boy...massive crowds when the girls come home.....NRM a good day out
> View attachment 79727View attachment 79728View attachment 79729View attachment 79730
> I you ever go to York make sure you visit the national railway museum. It’s free to enter and has some great displays. The first train is stephensons rocket, next my favourite, the mallard, then the flying Scotsman, and last the Eurostar.


----------



## Jillygumbo

Gonna have to transfer some of my photos to my iPad so I can post them here. The wisteria is coming out lovely!


----------



## mid4did

Sat outside this morning with my first cup of tea I could hear a lovely bird singing away.I recorded it on a birdsong app on my phone and discovered it was a Eurasion wren ,or so it said.Played it back and the bird started answering.So there I sat playing away with the bird getting closer and singing back to me .I could only get a hand held shot at full 300m on my kit lens with the sticky focus ring on the far end but here's the result.


----------



## mid4did

We have baby blue tits in one of the boxes.This little chap has been busy this morning.


----------



## Dezi

Parthenon - started 447 bc    finished 2006 ad.





Tatra Mountains.




Cabbages R us.com  Kars




Dezi


----------



## barge1914

Abney Moor, Win Hill and Bamford Edge. Nice fresh morning.


----------



## trevskoda

West coast beach donegal and old ship wreck, erigal in back ground.


----------



## Val54

Trev’s mention of the wreck reminded me of this one on the Portuguese coast near Millefontes .....


----------



## andyjanet

Sorry there’s so many but being this close taking pictures with an iPhone it’s amazing


----------



## Fisherman

Englands smallest City and well worth a visit, we travelled their by bus from the C&M club site in Cheddar.


----------



## runnach

Fisherman said:


> View attachment 79792
> Englands smallest City and well worth a visit, we travelled their by bus from the C&M club site in Cheddar.


wells ? The photo a fantastic example of perspective to the arty types


----------



## Fisherman

Florida Sunset Naples bay


----------



## Fisherman

First photo Loch Carron from stromferry.
Second Loch Duich from Ratagan.


----------



## Robmac

Are they the right way round Bill?


----------



## Fisherman

Robmac said:


> Are they the right way round Bill?



yes Rob


----------



## Robmac

Fisherman said:


> yes Rob



Yeah it's just me Bill.Just the second photo looked a bit Carronish.

I've got me bins on now!


----------



## Fisherman

Robmac said:


> Yeah it's just me Bill.Just the second photo looked a bit Carronish.
> 
> I've got me bins on now!



The glen up ahead is where the morvich campsite is.
Great campsite Rob.


----------



## Robmac

Fisherman said:


> The glen up ahead is where the morvich campsite is.
> Great campsite Rob.



I'm heading up there immediately after lockdown Bill, I'll give it a try thanks. Love it up there.

First year I've missed going to Applecross in eons. We usually go in Winter but I suppose it's a matter of as and when now.


----------



## Robmac

Fisherman said:


> The glen up ahead is where the morvich campsite is.
> Great campsite Rob.



Is that around where you see the feral goats near the roadside quite a lot Bill?


----------



## Fisherman

Robmac said:


> Is that around where you see the feral goats near the roadside quite a lot Bill?


Yes we seen quite a few whilst hillwalking, but you see them in the glen.


----------



## Fisherman

first photo grey seal Lamlash bay Arran
second photo looking down from clauchland hills onto Kerr point marganaheglish Arran. Our favourite spot on the island.


----------



## wints

This view is from one of our favourite bars in Benidorm.....guess which.

We intend being there late September 2020.

Allen & Eileen


----------



## Fisherman

snowdon


----------



## mariesnowgoose

You take some stunning photos, Bill, keep 'em coming!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

mariesnowgoose said:


> You take some stunning photos, Bill, keep 'em coming!



That's both Bills!


----------



## Val54

Some of the painting in Aveiro made me smile ..........


----------



## mid4did

wints said:


> This view is from one of our favourite bars in Benidorm.....guess which.
> 
> We intend being there late September 2020.
> 
> Allen & Eileen


Positive drinking,I mean thinking


----------



## Val54

mariesnowgoose said:


> That's both Bills!



Oi !!!!


----------



## Tonybvi

runnach said:


> Taken a few minutes ago from a rear window, there is not one cloud in the sky, and cherry and pear trees in full bloom.View attachment 79857


Looks great Terry and pretty similar to here.  However we had dinner out in the garden and as soon as the sun dropped behind the trees it turned so cold that we were driven inside, despite trying to warm ourselves with copious amounts of wine!  Forecast is for -7 in Braemar and -4 in Aboyne tonight.  Van isn‘t drained down as we use it a fair bit in our fields so I reckon the heating will have to go on tonightl


----------



## Fisherman

A frosty morning kirkgate car Park Kinross, looking over Loch Leven.


----------



## campervanannie

Bill and Susie having a fire at home


----------



## Fisherman

Two photos taken from the poi carpark in cellardyke near anstruther. The photo was taken during a sunny day, but I deliberately exposed for the highlights creating a silhouette of some rocks in the foreground. The island 6 miles out to sea is the isle of May. The first photo was more underexposed than the second photo, hence the darker image.


----------



## Robmac

En route to Applecross, can't remember exactly where!


----------



## Robmac

Rothiemurchus;


----------



## Val54

Heading home ..........


----------



## Robmac

Nothing to do with wildcamping, but this picture makes me smile, we were in the pub and my mate (a Chelsea fan) was taunting me while the game was on. He kept waving his 'Chelsea bear' mascot in my face.

Then he went to the loo and came back to this;


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Robmac said:


> Nothing to do with wildcamping, but this picture makes me smile, we were in the pub and my mate (a Chelsea fan) was taunting me while the game was on. He kept waving his 'Chelsea bear' mascot in my face.
> 
> Then he went to the loo and came back to this;
> 
> View attachment 79893 View attachment 79894



That was really naughty!


----------



## Robmac

mariesnowgoose said:


> That was really naughty!



He wasn't happy Marie!


----------



## mariesnowgoose




----------



## Robmac

The beach at Sand Bay;


----------



## Robmac

Grandkids at a local lake where I have a permanent pitch. They were out in the canoe all day and loved it.

real Swallows and Amazons stuff;


----------



## Fisherman

views up the morvich glen from the hill inside the cemetery.
The C&M club site sits at the head of the Glen.
We did the hill to the left in the first photo, and from the summit we could see the Skye bridge in the distance.


----------



## Robmac

Fisherman said:


> views up the morvich glen from the hill inside the cemetery.
> The C&M club site sits at the head of the Glen.



It's torture seeing these photo's Bill, but keep 'em coming!


----------



## Fisherman

Robmac said:


> It's torture seeing these photo's Bill, but keep 'em coming!



It‘s torture for me posting them Rob, we had so many trips planned.


----------



## caledonia

Stromeferry barbie.


----------



## runnach

caledonia said:


> caledonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stromeferry barbie. View attachment 79913View attachment 79914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favourite places in the world Cal. My in laws lived in lochcarron 30 years ago used to launch a little motor boat here and spent hours fishing albeit caught very little ...one and only sea trout caught there...I would love to re locate in that neck of the woods
Click to expand...


----------



## caledonia

The Mamores.


----------



## caledonia

Stayed at the station masters house a few times. Great location.


----------



## Fisherman

Crail in Fife


----------



## Fisherman

Florida sunset Naples Florida.


----------



## Fisherman

More photos from Wells England’s smallest city. Honest if you are ever near Bristol, Bath, or Cheddar take a look at Wells lovely place.


----------



## runnach

There is a casket within the cathedral that they say is one of the oldest in the uk , allegedly contains the remains of a saint.


----------



## caledonia

Torridon.


----------



## Fisherman

channa said:


> There is a casket within the cathedral that they say is one of the oldest in the uk , allegedly contains the remains of a saint.



The cathedral is dedicated to St Andrew our Scottish (and Russian) patron saint.


----------



## runnach

Keep the pictures coming everyone I am doing a bit of sketching in preparation to pick the paint brushes up again ...some great material here to give inspiration,,,,,and do I need some inspiration


----------



## Fisherman

I should have mentioned the photos of the castle surrounded by the moat is where the arch bishop of Wells lives to this day. Wells reminded me of oxford in a smaller scale.


----------



## caledonia

Coigach.


----------



## caledonia

Daffies are enjoying the clear blue skies.


----------



## campervanannie

A poi in France just perfect


----------



## Makzine

After a wrong turn we ended up here on top of the Col D Aspin having driven up the sharp end.  Just as well we didn't meet anyone coming down. The views were quite stunning and we spent the night there.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

You must have been there before me, because the sign was covered in graffiti in 2014.  :-


----------



## RichardHelen262

Nowhere exciting just a few from around Huddersfield


----------



## 2cv

helen262 said:


> Nowhere exciting just a few from around HuddersfieldView attachment 79956View attachment 79957View attachment 79958View attachment 79959View attachment 79960View attachment 79961View attachment 79962View attachment 79963View attachment 79964View attachment 79965



As the photos show, places that you may expect to be unexciting can in reality be beautiful.


----------



## Dezi

Old Simplon pass.










Checkpoint Charlie.





Dezi


----------



## caledonia

runnach said:


> Cale, at the opposite slip on north side, over a three day period, me and my dive bud, we dived and hauled out the motherload of legal size clams, we made over 2K. I have some hard copy pics, I'll see if I can find them. Love this area!!


I believe the old ferry is beached at that slipway. Stromeferry has an interesting past and was a busy place before the railway was extended to Kyle. The Stationmasters is a great place to stay. You can watch otters seals and porpoises from the window or have a game of snooker or just relax. Train journey to Plockton or Kyle for beer and food and very picturesque. Better than Applecross IMO Rob and worth having a look online as you can book the whole building for the festive period.
Picture of sunset from the window seat.


----------



## Makzine

They must have cleaned it up as we were there in 2017 


HurricaneSmith said:


> You must have been there before me, because the sign was covered in graffiti in 2014.  :-
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79954


----------



## Fisherman

Sunset over Musselburgh harbour


----------



## Tonybvi

Sark lawnmower racing a couple of years back!


----------



## 2cv

*Pontcysyllte





*


----------



## caledonia

runnach said:


> Here you go Cale, pics of hard copies, hence not great quality. Hover over each image for title. Originals taken late February, bloody freezing in that two man tent, was so cold were jumped into our drysuit's, then our MOD spec sleeping bags, it was so cold.
> 
> View attachment 79987View attachment 79988View attachment 79990View attachment 79991View attachment 79992


That’s a braw haul. Bloody mad camping in February.


----------



## Robmac

2cv said:


> *Pontcysyllte*



I've always wanted to do that in a canoe Bill.

Surprised nobody has ever fallen off of the no railing side! I've seen one or two people panic whilst standing on the back of a narrowboat.


----------



## Canalsman

Makzine said:


> After a wrong turn we ended up here on top of the Col D Aspin having driven up the sharp end.  Just as well we didn't meet anyone coming down. The views were quite stunning and we spent the night there.View attachment 79944View attachment 79945



Looks a good spot. I'll add it to the POIs


----------



## 2cv

Robmac said:


> I've always wanted to do that in a canoe Bill.
> 
> Surprised nobody has ever fallen off of the no railing side! I've seen one or two people panic whilst standing on the back of a narrowboat.



I’d be surprised if no one has fallen off the non railing side over the years. A teenager fell of the railings side in 2016.
It didn’t feel as bad as I thought it might, been over a few times now. Certainly a canoe would be interesting!


----------



## Robmac

2cv said:


> I’d be surprised if no one has fallen off the non railing side over the years. A teenager fell of the railings side in 2016.
> It didn’t feel as bad as I thought it might, been over a few times now. Certainly a canoe would be interesting!



I know which side of the tiller I would be standing Bill!


----------



## barge1914

Fisherman said:


> View attachment 79976View attachment 79977View attachment 79978
> Sunset over Musselburgh harbour


Those are cracking photos!


----------



## caledonia

runnach said:


> Yes, well we were a tad daft, they were happy days, the life experience you never forget!!
> 
> Recognise the trees and local?
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@57.3...4!1sM977wnsvGFRzIVLROOEWkQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Ps. No old ferry to be seen then or now.


It’s there somewhere?


----------



## landoboguy

2cv said:


> *Pontcysyllte
> 
> View attachment 79981View attachment 79982*


Great Pics 2CV. I Love it there, kayaked over one autumn/winter with a friend. Its nuts walking/cycling across how many people do it with jelly legs or hold the rails all the way but still face their fears and do it.


----------



## Fisherman

One of our favourite stops on Arrans west coast at mid thunderguy. It’s just about enough space for two vans, but we have never had company, we have always been alone. After 10pm you probably won’t hear a car till around 6 in the morning. We walked up to Fionan Lochan, then up onto the hills that surround it for a better view. This was our first van which we traded in last year.


----------



## RichardHelen262

All these superb photos aren’t helping with my cabin fever, they are just making me want to get out in the motorhome even more.


----------



## jagmanx




----------



## 2cv

Dezi said:


> Old Simplon pass.
> View attachment 79968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkpoint Charlie.
> 
> View attachment 79967
> 
> Dezi



I passed through checkpoint Charlie a couple of times before the wall came down. East Berlin has changed massively.


----------



## Dezi

Love at first sight. 





Dezi


----------



## caledonia




----------



## 2cv

San Antonio Tx.


----------



## mark61

Few from Lapland.


----------



## 2cv




----------



## HurricaneSmith

mark61 said:


> Few from Lapland.
> .................




Fabulous photos. I've always wanted to visit Ainola for obvious reasons, but not convinced my camper is up to it in the winter. 
.


----------



## Dezi

runnach said:


> Those are big jugs!


Hands off sunshine I saw her first.

Dezi


----------



## mark61

A few from along the Moselle. Neumagen-Dhron and Cochem.


----------



## trevskoda

jagmanx said:


> View attachment 80018


What a waste of a good Co Down fergie.


----------



## Fisherman

views over Loch Lomond from the island of inchcallioch near balmaha. It’s a five minute crossing from McFarlands boat yard in balmaha lovely wee island .


----------



## trevskoda

Camping site at lough key south west coast ireland which is water linked to the earn waterway up norf.


----------



## runnach

One of my favourite spots on the north east coast


----------



## Fisherman

Forgot to mention earlier that Balmaha has a large and currently free carpark, even larger 7m plus vans would get in.


----------



## 2cv

channa said:


> View attachment 80095
> One of my favourite spots on the north east coast



SNAP!


----------



## caledonia

The wee Buck in the garden eating Beech seedlings.


----------



## Fisherman

Ben Donnich can be done from the rest and be thankful on the A83.


----------



## Fisherman

The kelpies great day out and parking overnight is still possible.


----------



## caledonia

Big black dog and a cherry tree.


----------



## Dezi

Skyline Drive near Front Royal, VA, USA.





Madam having a shower, Florida.


----------



## mark61

Had many years in-between campers, so went back to tents. Still had good trips though, this was one of the best and I'd be straight back if politics allowed.
Dunes, Ubari oasis and Leptis Magna


----------



## caledonia

Swinging the loop.


----------



## 2cv

CN tower view in winter.


----------



## Fisherman

Naples pier Florida at sunset


----------



## caledonia

Proper Scottish sunset


----------



## Fisherman

The Falkirk Wheel.


----------



## caledonia

Can’t wait to get back here.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Wills o nats meet 2018


----------



## Fisherman

New York Central Park in winter


----------



## runnach

East coast shellfish catching ...


----------



## Robmac

That's a great painting Andrew, I love any boaty art.


----------



## runnach

Robmac said:


> That's a great painting Andrew, I love any boaty art.


I love boats I feel a painting of staithes coming on


----------



## Robmac

channa said:


> I love boats I feel a painting of staithes coming on



I've moored at a few on the Broads in my time Andrew.


----------



## Robmac

channa said:


> I love boats I feel a painting of staithes coming on



I've got some lovely prints somewhere, probably in the loft, all by Beken of Cowes.

Unfortunately Julie reckons they wouldn't go well in our lounge.


----------



## runnach

The reason I am posting sketches is photos are lost on laptops and phones that have died Rob

This fellla is one of my Favorite marine artists David Curtis , David is a fella Doncastrian. A full time pro. I once had the misfortune of sketching away on the  Chesterfield canal and who should have the same idea but David Curtis.( where is my big floppy hat time) I needn’t have worried, an absolute gentleman and was very encouraging ....a promo video with boats enjoy


----------



## Fisherman

channa said:


> East coast shellfish catching ...View attachment 80256



Nice water colour Andrew.


----------



## Dezi

hagia sophia Istanbul.





Ataturks generous words to the allied fallen, Gallipoli.





Night watch, Amsterdam.





Dezi


----------



## Fisherman

Glencoe (glen etive)


----------



## Fisherman

The first two photos are us heading up my favourite hill on Mull Beinn Fhadda.
Looking back you can see the island of Ulva in the distance.
The last photo is A Choich and further away Ben More the islands only Munro. This was taken before we headed up to A Choich then on to Ben More. A hard but fantastic days hillwalking on a stunning Island. You can see the route we took along the ridges. It looks a short distance but it took us 2hours and 30 minutes To get to the summit of Ben More from there. The whole day took us 8 hours to complete.


----------



## ginfearsdad

Christchurch Priory from across the river and the harbour from Hengistbury Head.


----------



## Debs

Robert and me making beautiful memories in Brugge.


----------



## Harrytherid

If I have got this right this is back garden from Kitchen window with daughter and grandson in it pale streak is waterfall into pond on stream that runs through garden, why would I want to go anywhere but gets samey after a bit.

Harry


----------



## ginfearsdad

Last year’s trip to France. Royan’s stunning concrete cathedral finally open after renovations and moules frites at Rochefort


----------



## Fisherman

Loch Ba on Mull, the islands second largest Loch.


----------



## barge1914

Fisherman said:


> View attachment 80451View attachment 80452View attachment 80453View attachment 80454
> Loch Ba on Mull, the islands second largest Loch.
> 
> View attachment 80455


We’ve really got to get back up there!!


----------



## Fisherman

barge1914 said:


> We’ve really got to get back up there!!



Mull is a stunning Island. If you go make sure you head for Fionphort and take a trip to Iona, and Staffa.
Loch Ba is a gorgeous loch, but there are many more gems on Mull.


----------



## jacquigem

Well just when I think i have seen it all you come up with more pictures . Simply stunning , thank you


----------



## Fisherman

jacquigem said:


> Well just when I think i have seen it all you come up with more pictures . Simply stunning , thank you



Plenty more to come.


----------



## Fisherman

Anytime I hear that someone is heading for Mull I always tell them make sure you see Iona and the island of Staffa. No other natural feature that I have ever seen impressed me more than a small island named by the vikings. The word Staff or long pole is a Viking word, and the long hexagonal staffs which project themselves from the sea, the product of three separate volcanic risings, are why it’s called Staffa.

It took Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdys breath away, and inspired his Hebrides overture Fingals cave, and his Scotch symphony No 3. Staffa is very much that kind of place, when I first saw it I thought that cannot be natural, and it invokes feelings that I had never experienced in my life before.
The trip from Fionphort took about an hour and we were only allowed an hour on the island. It takes about ten minutes to walk to Fingals cave, and for the keen photographers take a dedicated powerful flash gun for best results. Twice I have forgotten mine. There are puffins on the island, but we ran out of time to see them. The last trip was taken 7 years ago and it cost £30 pp, I don’t know what it costs now. But it’s well worth it to see this thing of beauty created by nature. If you chose you can be dropped of on Iona then you can then get the ferry back to Mull. The large cave on the right of the first two photos is Fingals cave and the next photos are taken looking inside and outside of it. And the couple in the last photo are strangers. And neither my photos or anyone’s photos do this place justice.


----------



## ginfearsdad

From the sublime to the ridiculous. This sight welcomed us to a blustery camp in the Purbecks.


----------



## mark61

Fisherman said:


> View attachment 80476View attachment 80477View attachment 80478View attachment 80479View attachment 80480View attachment 80481View attachment 80482View attachment 80483View attachment 80484
> Anytime I hear that someone is heading for Mull I always tell them make sure you see Iona and the island of Staffa. No other natural feature that I have ever seen impressed me more than a small island named by the vikings. The word Staff or long pole is a Viking word, and the long hexagonal staffs which project themselves from the sea, the product of three separate volcanic risings, are why it’s called Staffa.
> 
> It took Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdys breath away, and inspired his Hebrides overture Fingals cave, and his Scotch symphony No 3. Staffa is very much that kind of place, when I first saw it I thought that cannot be natural, and it invokes feelings that I had never experienced in my life before.
> The trip from Fionphort took about an hour and we were only allowed an hour on the island. It takes about ten minutes to walk to Fingals cave, and for the keen photographers take a dedicated powerful flash gun for best results. Twice I have forgotten mine. There are puffins on the island, but we ran out of time to see them. The last trip was taken 7 years ago and it cost £30 pp, I don’t know what it costs now. But it’s well worth it to see this thing of beauty created by nature. If you chose you can be dropped of on Iona then you can then get the ferry back to Mull. The large cave on the right of the first two photos is Fingals cave and the next photos are taken looking inside and outside of it. And the couple in the last photo are strangers. And neither my photos or anyone’s photos do this place justice.




Very nice. Wonderful pictures


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> Killiecrankie Gorge and autumn colours.
> View attachment 80490View attachment 80491View attachment 80493



Nice shots runnach, particularly the first shot. Were you on a boat when they were taken, it looks like it from the positioning.


----------



## Fisherman

mark61 said:


> Very nice. Wonderful pictures



Thanks Mark much appreciated.
I love taking photographs have done so for 50 years now.
But I love showing them to others even more.
I am glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## jeanette

I’m absolutely loving all the photos what everyone is posting there’s some stunning places so thank you


----------



## andyjanet

Following on from the carved alligator in a previous post this is on a woodland path all from one tree and cut in position


----------



## Dezi

Early morning old Brenner pass.




Bloody sat nav.





Ambitious German.





Dezi


----------



## Fisherman

The two Buachailles in Glencoe (glen etive). The first photo is Buachaille etive mor.
The second shows both Buachailles with the wee Buachaille to the right. On photo no 4 you can see a large plateau in the distance, it’s quite distinct, that’s Ben Nevis.
Buachaille Etive mor looks harder than it actually is we ascended up to the summit, then headed round to stob na Doir,
and headed back to the start from there. If hillwalking is beyond your health or fitness. There’s a good path between both Buachailles which offers a stunning flat walk. Apologies for no photos from the summits but we are both on these photos, and my wife is not keen on me posting them online.


----------



## caledonia

Summits of Ben Macdui and Ben Lomond.


----------



## Dezi

runnach said:


> I did similar at the peak of Mount Everest, *but the camera froze*, hence just memories.



Not just the camera !!!

Dezi


----------



## Fisherman

Dezi said:


> Early morning old Brenner pass.
> View attachment 80533
> 
> Bloody sat nav.
> 
> View attachment 80534
> 
> Ambitious German.
> 
> View attachment 80535
> 
> Dezi



Great shot over Brenner pass Dezi, looks like there was a thermal inversion when the shot was taken


----------



## Bigshug

runnach said:


> I did similar at the peak of Mount Everest, but the camera froze, hence just memories.


So that was you that I spotted up there!


----------



## 2cv

Above Loch Awe on a chilly day.


----------



## mid4did

Fisherman said:


> views over Loch Lomond from the island of inchcallioch near balmaha. It’s a five minute crossing from McFarlands boat yard in balmaha lovely wee island .


We,ve camped there back in the 70's a couple of times.Back in those days I had a mk1 transit diesel(perkins 4108 engine)Iwe had tents which we loaded on our dory which I had on the roof.As I remember the numbers were limited and we had to get special permission,only us 2 adults and 2 children and friend and his family.There was a white stag on the island and another island a short row away where we picked blueberrys.No  electric just  a big iron plate over a fire pit to cook on.Only company was of an evening when the occasional boat would moor up,and we'd talk or "sing" songs round the campfire.


----------



## Fisherman

mid4did said:


> We,ve camped there back in the 70's a couple of times.Back in those days I had a mk1 transit diesel(perkins 4108 engine)Iwe had tents which we loaded on our dory which I had on the roof.As I remember the numbers were limited and we had to get special permission,only us 2 adults and 2 children and friend and his family.There was a white stag on the island and another island a short row away where we picked blueberrys.No  electric just  a big iron plate over a fire pit to cook on.Only company was of an evening when the occasional boat would moor up,and we'd talk or "sing" songs round the campfire.



The deer on the Island actually swim to the mainland and back, I had a photo taken years ago of two deer crossing.
The Mcfarlane family who own the boatyard have relatives buried in the cemetery.


----------



## Robmac

Another Island, Inchconnachan had Wallabies resident after being stocked by Lady Arran back in the 1930's, they also used to swim to the mainland apparently. I only ever saw one though late at night many years ago, scared the life out of me!.

I believe they have all been culled now.


----------



## 2cv

Talking of wallabies, they are wild on the Isle of Man.


----------



## 2cv

But that’s just one of several made last year and auctioned for charity


----------



## Robmac

2cv said:


> But that’s just one of several made last year and auctioned for charity
> 
> View attachment 80583


 Apparently they are wild in Devon and the Peak District as well Bill. (Real ones!)


----------



## caledonia

My laddies pal. He gets naked at the top of every Munro.


----------



## Fisherman

Close to where I live is the Alloch Dam above Milton of Campsie at the foot of the Campsie fells.




I have positioned the cross hairs over the Alloch and the grid ref is given at the top.


----------



## winks

Over the Pyrenees April 2018.

Cheers

H


----------



## caledonia

Washed the van and it’s splattered up both sides with tar. It’s going to take a lot of work to getting it looking tip top again.


----------



## RichardHelen262




----------



## barge1914

Fisherman said:


> View attachment 80576View attachment 80577View attachment 80578View attachment 80579View attachment 80580
> Close to where I live is the Alloch Dam above Milton of Campsie at the foot of the Campsie fells.
> 
> View attachment 80581
> I have positioned the cross hairs over the Alloch and the grid ref is given at the top.



You live in a nice area Bill. I haven’t taken my camera out for years, relying on the simplicity of carrying the iPhone in a pocket. Seeing your beautiful photos perhaps I should.


----------



## Snapster

This was us last February at Fisterra, Spain, at the end of the Camino de Santiago.


----------



## Fisherman

Mull, a truly stunning island.
The first four shots and the last shot are taken from the head of Loch na keel, in Killiecronan. The last shot looks over to Ben More, and Beinn Fhadda. The lambs had all lost their mothers and I fed them twice a day for the farmer. The second last shot was taken at Salen over looking the sound of Mull.


----------



## REC

Can't compete with many of earlier posts but our rose has started blooming, will be even more beautiful once we have left, loads of buds! A Paul scarlet rose.


----------



## jagmanx

barge1914 said:


> You live in a nice area Bill. I haven’t taken my camera out for years, relying on the simplicity of carrying the iPhone in a pocket. Seeing your beautiful photos perhaps I should.


You cannot beat a proper camera, preferably with a viewfinder.
The phone is handy for snaps and eg to locate the image.
I use a proper SLR(digital) with 2x lenses
And a a compact with decent optical zoom
Both old so not very high Res but eg 3000 by 2000 pixels is enough with a good lens and digitising chip
Call me Old-fashioned.
95% of the images on my linked sites were taken with these cameras. or an earlier SLR and then digitised (either when developed or Retro by me)
I have a slide scanner which is fine
For prints I put 4 on a flatbed scanner scan at hi res and then subdivided into 4 singles both cropping and simple enhancements


----------



## Fisherman

jagmanx said:


> You cannot beat a proper camera, preferably with a viewfinder.
> The phone is handy for snaps and eg to locate the image.
> I use a proper SLR(digital) with 2x lenses
> And a a compact with decent optical zoom
> Both old so not very high Res but eg 3000 by 2000 pixels is enough with a good lens and digitising chip
> Call me Old-fashioned.
> 95% of the images on my linked sites were taken with these cameras. or an earlier SLR and then digitised (either when developed or Retro by me)
> I have a slide scanner which is fine
> For prints I put 4 on a flatbed scanner scan at hi res and then subdivided into 4 singles both cropping and simple enhancements



I took photography as a hobby when I was just 12, I’m 65 now.
First SLR was a Russian zenith E, you had to manually set aperture and shutter speed. I then moved on to a Hanimex derivative sold by Dixon’s called the memotron. Then my first cannon SLR which I had for years. The AE1 won camera of the year for several years. It was a shutter priority camera. Then out came the AE1 programme which could be either shutter or aperture priority. I also managed to scrape up enough money for a Mamiya C330 Twin lens reflex, and later the Mamiya M450 large format SLR.
When I used to go on holiday I carried a rucksack full of gear, 2 bodies, 5 lenses, and accessories. Then a few years ago I got an iPhone 6 and I was amazed at the photos I could take, the quality and the versatility and ease of use was quite amazing. But the two things that were lacking were no proper optical zoom or decent flash. Well I decided to sell all of my gear for nearly £4000 on eBay, and buy a compact Panasonic digital.

Many of the shots on here are taken with an iPhone. I was never into the whole digital thing being an old filmy. But just to give you a look at what can be done with an iPhone 6 & 7. No more lugging loads of gear.


----------



## jagmanx

I accept what you say.
I just find the phone too clumsy..
Or the phone fimfs me.....


----------



## Fisherman

jagmanx said:


> I accept what you say.
> I just find the phone too clumsy..
> Or the phone fimfs me.....



I know exactly what you mean, my compact has a viewfinder. I made that a must when buying. It’s a whole new world for photography without film, and I am taking better quality shots now with a phone, than I did with even with my large format cameras.


----------



## Carrerasax

2cv said:


> Above Loch Awe on a chilly day.
> 
> View attachment 80560View attachment 80561View attachment 80562


Do you really take van out in these conditions!!


----------



## 2cv

Carrerasax said:


> Do you really take van out in these conditions!!



It can be lovely. No-one around and it’s great being in the warmth inside. We’ve been down to -15 outside one night, usually 21 inside, maybe turn down a bit to sleep.


----------



## Snapster

We use the van all year round in all weathers. It seems a waste just to use it on warm days!

Anyway, I posted this on MHer because I forgot this thread was here. So, here's what we see from our house that cheers us up. We have 3 mums, 3 foals and a Dad in the field next to the garden. here's the latest addition with Mum.
They are all Bretons and huge.


----------



## rabW

Not a place, but we always look forward to the first boulangerie for a decent croissant.





and maybe some jam...


----------



## caledonia

Carrerasax said:


> Do you really take van out in these conditions!!


----------



## Dezi

Grand Bazaar Istanbul - inside.





Outside.





Dezi


----------



## Fisherman

[


runnach said:


> I have to say, I have always been fond of how these images turned out, image with boat, taken approx 23.00 hrs Outer Hebrides, I love the reflection from moon on the water, just like skipping flat stones, hover over image for place name.
> 
> View attachment 80756View attachment 80757View attachment 80758


If I had to pick a favourite it’s the second shot. I love that type of photograph.
But your first photograph has depth, but what’s important about that photograph is the positioning and orientation of the boat. When viewing that photo your eyes are taken to the boat, then they follow the length of the boat to the reflection on the water to the island in the distance. Had the boat been pointing the other way your eyes would have taken you to the edge of the shot. That’s why when photographing a moving object, it’s important it’s traveling into the shot and not out of it. Lovely shots runnach, you should be very pleased with them.


----------



## trevskoda

Them lion fish are bad boys as you can never get the truth out of them,opps i thought it said lying fish.


----------



## Snapster

I used to have a marine fish tank many years ago. Among other coral fish I kept, I had lion fish. The first one grew too big for the tank ( tank was 8ft x 4ft  wide) so I gave it away to a local wildlife park ( with marine fish). Second was a tiny one that was eaten by a large anémone. Third one stung me as I was doing something in the tank. It was very painful and I ended up in hospital for treatment. 
Been stung by a lionfish and bitten by an adder and ( luckily) I’m still here!


----------



## runnach

Snapster said:


> I used to have a marine fish tank many years ago. Among other coral fish I kept, I had lion fish. The first one grew too big for the tank ( tank was 8ft x 4ft  wide) so I gave it away to a local wildlife park ( with marine fish). Second was a tiny one that was eaten by a large anémone. Third one stung me as I was doing something in the tank. It was very painful and I ended up in hospital for treatment.
> Been stung by a lionfish and bitten by an adder and ( luckily) I’m still here!


Several parts of the world lionfish are being culled because of the damage they are doing to indigigenous wildlife.larger pythons suffering the same fate in Florida


----------



## Fisherman

Shots from Florida


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> Busy earlier, now a chance to reply. I am actually not any kind of photographer, camera is a bridge camera, and the norm is for it to be set on auto. I think with that shot, I was only looking at the magnificent moon, it is only when I down loaded image to laptop, I then realised what a great and lucky pic, as the camera screen is obviously limited when looking at a 3" screen.
> 
> When underwater, camera a Nikonos with a powerful flash strobe similar to image, non digital, the norm was to take two shots, shot one, readjust, then shot two.
> 
> I have attached what IMO is my best underwater shot of the attached pic of a Lionfish. Taken when our film crew were out in the Red Sea. Taken on a night dive. When film camera double lights were turned on, I knew my camera man had viewed something interesting, which was the Lionfish.
> 
> Weeks later after our return to UK, film developed to what you see. Beyond the Lionfish, you can see the coral rock to left and right, which gives an looking through a tunnel and up to the stars, the little light dot, which looks like a star, which in reality is just a piece of stored light energy picked up by the Nikonos. In this image case, another shot you don't realise how good until developed.
> View attachment 80775
> 
> View attachment 80774



Taking photos underwater using film poses many problems. The main problems are lack of latitude on exposure, and difficulty with focusing. In low light situations such as this shot things get even more difficult. Also using a direct flash never produces great results. But underwater you have nothing to bounce of to create a softer less harsh light. Watch wedding photographers either using reflectors or bouncing from white ceilings or sometimes walls for better results. Obviously never bounce of a coloured surface or the image will be colour casted. Modern DSLRS are much easier to use, digital images have large latitude for exposure, you can be several stops over or under and still create a good image using standard editing software.

So all things considered you did well getting an acceptable image with the equipment you used and in the dark conditions runnach. But these days underwater photography is much easier than when that shot was taken. Modern DSLRS have video settings allowing you to video. Some underwater cameras now can be fitted to a headband alowing hands free filming.

Also loinfish stings are rarely fatal, but their sting is extremely painful.


----------



## jagmanx

Fisherman said:


> View attachment 80767View attachment 80768View attachment 80769View attachment 80770View attachment 80771View attachment 80772
> Shots from Florida


A Crocodile/alligator Sandwich please..AND make it SNAPPY..!!!


----------



## barge1914

Fisherman said:


> I took photography as a hobby when I was just 12, I’m 65 now.
> First SLR was a Russian zenith E, you had to manually set aperture and shutter speed. I then moved on to a Hanimex derivative sold by Dixon’s called the memotron. Then my first cannon SLR which I had for years. The AE1 won camera of the year for several years. It was a shutter priority camera. Then out came the AE1 programme which could be either shutter or aperture priority. I also managed to scrape up enough money for a Mamiya C330 Twin lens reflex, and later the Mamiya M450 large format SLR.
> When I used to go on holiday I carried a rucksack full of gear, 2 bodies, 5 lenses, and accessories. Then a few years ago I got an iPhone 6 and I was amazed at the photos I could take, the quality and the versatility and ease of use was quite amazing. But the two things that were lacking were no proper optical zoom or decent flash. Well I decided to sell all of my gear for nearly £4000 on eBay, and buy a compact Panasonic digital.
> 
> Many of the shots on here are taken with an iPhone. I was never into the whole digital thing being an old filmy. But just to give you a look at what can be done with an iPhone 6 & 7. No more lugging loads of gear. View attachment 80724View attachment 80725View attachment 80726View attachment 80727View attachment 80728View attachment 80729


I have an iphone 6S plus, but I'm  not getting the sharpness of your photos. I can see I'm going to have to take the protective cover off mine, it leaks now anyway as the plastic over the button has gone. Or maybe just cut out the bit that covers the lens.


----------



## Fisherman

barge1914 said:


> I have an iphone 6S plus, but I'm  not getting the sharpness of your photos. I can see I'm going to have to take the protective cover off mine, it leaks now anyway as the plastic over the button has gone. Or maybe just cut out the bit that covers the lens.



I currently use an iPhone 7 but some of the older shots on here were from your phone. Nothing should Cover the lens.


----------



## barge1914

Fisherman said:


> View attachment 80767View attachment 80768View attachment 80769View attachment 80770View attachment 80771View attachment 80772
> Shots from Florida


Some big snaps there!


----------



## Fisherman

barge1914 said:


> Some big snaps there!



that photo was taken down in the Everglades. We did an airboat ride.


----------



## barge1914

Fisherman said:


> I currently use an iPhone 7 but some of the older shots on here were from your phone. Nothing should Cover the lens.


Had a scalpel to the plastic lens covers, much clearer now.


----------



## Fisherman

barge1914 said:


> Had a scalpel to the plastic lens covers, much clearer now.



I bet it is. You can take great shots with your phone.


----------



## Fisherman

Hi


Kerr point marganaheglish Arran, our favourite spot on the island. overlooking Lamlash bay and the Holy Isle. We have spotted grey seals, otters, gannets, oyster catchers, and over the holy isle we spotted what looked like a sea eagle. Great spot but not a lot of space. The last shot was taken from Lamlash. The second photo was taken from the Clauchland hills behind the carpark. The carpark is shown on the cross hairs and the grid ref given at the top of the map.


----------



## barge1914

Fisherman said:


> View attachment 80837View attachment 80839View attachment 80840HiView attachment 80841
> Kerr point marganaheglish Arran, our favourite spot on the island. overlooking Lamlash bay and the Holy Isle. We have spotted grey seals, otters, gannets, oyster catchers, and over the holy isle we spotted what looked like a sea eagle. Great spot but not a lot of space. The last shot was taken from Lamlash. The second photo was taken from the Clauchland hills behind the carpark. The carpark is shown on the cross hairs and the grid ref given at the top of the map.


That's a very smart van!


----------



## Fisherman

barge1914 said:


> That's a very smart van!



Aye nice one.
You know how good it is to barge.  
Hope we all get back out soon.


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> BIG sigh, I'm having beach and sea air withdrawal symptoms. Images from East Lothian. Hover over images for details.
> 
> View attachment 80873View attachment 80874View attachment 80875View attachment 80876View attachment 80877View attachment 80878



Nice shots runnach, I take it the Bass Rock photo was taken from a boat


----------



## trevskoda

Snapster said:


> I used to have a marine fish tank many years ago. Among other coral fish I kept, I had lion fish. The first one grew too big for the tank ( tank was 8ft x 4ft  wide) so I gave it away to a local wildlife park ( with marine fish). Second was a tiny one that was eaten by a large anémone. Third one stung me as I was doing something in the tank. It was very painful and I ended up in hospital for treatment.
> Been stung by a lionfish and bitten by an adder and ( luckily) I’m still here!


Lucky you did not poison them.


----------



## mark61

Little convoy to Croatia.
Pics from Italy, Austria and Croatia.
Pre motorhome days, when a had a proper motor.


----------



## trevskoda

barge1914 said:


> That's a very smart van!


IQ of over a 100.


----------



## mikeroch

I have a house in Sri Lanka where I spend the winters .... took this photo of a stack of simple open-fire cooking pot bases stacked in a potter's store cage.   They seem a cheery bunch!


----------



## barge1914

mark61 said:


> Little convoy to Croatia.
> Pics from Italy, Austria and Croatia.
> Pre motorhome days, when a had a proper motor.   View attachment 80881View attachment 80882View attachment 80883View attachment 80884View attachment 80885View attachment 80886


Which pass is that, Stelvio?


----------



## mark61

barge1914 said:


> Which pass is that, Stelvio?



Spot on.


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> Actually, all taken from shore, lens at full stretch.



I just thought to get that angle was not possible from land, you must have been well east of north Berwick towards Dunbar.


----------



## barge1914

mark61 said:


> Spot on.


Been wanting to go that way for some time, finally planned it for our way back from Italy  this year..Aaaaarrrrggghhh****!!!!!***!!!!!
Masters of timing are we.


----------



## White Knight

Bought an arbour three years ago. Unpacked, stripped, preserved, varnished and put together.
Happy days. Even got Obelix.


----------



## Fisherman

Photos from porta Polensia and Alcudia Majorca


----------



## Robmac

Great photo's as usual Bill!


----------



## Fisherman

Robmac said:


> Great photo's as usual Bill!



Blimey Rob, that was quick


----------



## Robmac

Fisherman said:


> Blimey Rob, that was quick



Not the first time I've heard that Bill!


----------



## Simonfrench




----------



## Simonfrench

Southwest Coast Path TORQUAY lovely walk.


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> Key West Florida and the Everglades.
> 
> View attachment 80934View attachment 80935View attachment 80937View attachment 80938View attachment 80939


Some place Key west, but for me the drive down there was the best bit.


----------



## Simonfrench

Flowers in the garden.


----------



## Dezi

Who is this German barge named after ?





Remember these two in Prague?





Dezi


----------



## barge1914

runnach said:


> View attachment 80855View attachment 80856View attachment 80857


We planned staying overnight there a couple of years ago in the carpark. But everything was covered in a sheet of ice so we carried on down to Ullapool. Looking at your photos I wish we had at least stopped for a look.


----------



## barge1914

Fisherman said:


> I bet it is. You can take great shots with your phone.


Yup, looking clearer...the water level is still going down.


----------



## Fisherman

Out for a walk yesterday walked along the glazert Water which flows past my home.
I hasten to add 30 feet below my home. 
I can't see it from my garden unless I walk to the end and look down.
But it sounds great when sitting outside.


Took this on the iPhone, on the Pano setting.


----------



## mark61

Austria. Heiligenblut, Grossglockner and playing off road at the G Wagen 35th anniversary at Kitzbuhel.


----------



## Fisherman

mark61 said:


> Austria. Heiligenblut, Grossglockner and playing off road at the G Wagen 35th anniversary at Kitzbuhel.
> 
> View attachment 80973View attachment 80974View attachment 80975View attachment 80976View attachment 80977View attachment 80978View attachment 80979View attachment 80981



The last shot looks a tad scary Mark, lovely shots.


----------



## Snapster

Spotted these today on our daily walk. They are in a field near our house.


----------



## FreeForesters

White Knight said:


> View attachment 80942
> Bought an arbour three years ago. Unpacked, stripped, preserved, varnished and put together.
> Happy days. Even got Obelix.


Love the Obelixes


----------



## FreeForesters

One benefit of living in the Vurrest is the option of walking or mountain biking directly from our cottage onto the trails.....


----------



## Fisherman

The first shot Tobermory. The second Tobermory lighthouse. The footpath starts at the slipway for the Calmac ferry to ardanamurchan. It’s about a mile, but the path can be muddy. The fourth shot the ulva ferry. Fifth arrival on Ulva. The last shot the causeway between Ulva and Gomatra.




The map shows the footpath to the light house from the calmac ferry slipway.


----------



## Carrerasax

caledonia said:


> View attachment 80746


Bit different with a conventional van rather than a big wagon!!!


----------



## caledonia

Carrerasax said:


> Bit different with a conventional van rather than a big wagon!!!


That’s the reason I have a T5. I wouldn’t want any restrictions on where I can go in my van and don’t need all the comforts of home in my van as I have all that at home.


----------



## mark61

Ypres, Black Forrest, Neuschwanstein, Austria/Vienna and krakow


----------



## Fisherman

Chicago, the first shot is the water pump building. You  may notice that the river Chicago was green, that’s what they do for st Patrick’s day. The skyscraper is the John Hancock building, and the views are from the top, and the last shot the famous coffee bean monument.


----------



## RichardHelen262




----------



## 2cv

Here’s my snaps from Chicago, the F15s were practicing for the air show, and very loud!


----------



## Deleted member 64209

Tonybvi said:


> Granddaughter and grandson in Guernsey doing Joe Wickes you-tube workout this morning:
> 
> View attachment 78030


Not a trumping contest then? Stand clear...


----------



## Devadave

This carving is in a local small village green I visited on my exercise route... next time I go on that route I'll try and capture the lower animals in the carving, there is a fox looking up...


----------



## Devadave

At least some workers are busy....


----------



## Fisherman

Out for a walk today through Birdston. This shot shows the Campsie fells in the background.


----------



## 2cv

This was sunset in Arran tonight.


----------



## Fisherman

2cv said:


> This was sunset in Arran tonight.
> 
> View attachment 81097



lochranza


----------



## 2cv

Fisherman said:


> lochranza



Correct, despite all this shit the world keeps turning.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Assorted tulips in pots.






Apple blossom. Could be a good crop this year - hoping the frost forecast for this next weekend doesn't damage the blossom! 





White clematis montana





Water lily leaves





Caltha palustris - Marsh Marigold, King Cup





Camassia





Primula japonica 'Apple Blossom'





Nectarines coming on nicely in greenhouse


----------



## FreeForesters

Keeping to the Scottish theme:


----------



## mark61

mariesnowgoose said:


> Assorted tulips in pots.
> 
> View attachment 81108
> 
> Apple blossom. Could be a good crop this year - hoping the frost forecast for this next weekend doesn't damage the blossom!
> 
> View attachment 81110
> 
> White clematis montana
> 
> View attachment 81111
> 
> Water lily leaves
> 
> View attachment 81112
> 
> Caltha palustris - Marsh Marigold, King Cup
> 
> View attachment 81113
> 
> Camassia
> 
> View attachment 81114
> 
> Primula japonica 'Apple Blossom'
> 
> View attachment 81115
> 
> Nectarines coming on nicely in greenhouse
> 
> View attachment 81117



Great pictures. Plants all looking very happy and healthy, wonderful garden.


----------



## Fisherman

iona, the abbey, views from Dun1 hill, the beach, and it’s fire station.


----------



## Fisherman

mariesnowgoose said:


> Assorted tulips in pots.
> 
> View attachment 81108
> 
> Apple blossom. Could be a good crop this year - hoping the frost forecast for this next weekend doesn't damage the blossom!
> 
> View attachment 81110
> 
> White clematis montana
> 
> View attachment 81111
> 
> Water lily leaves
> 
> View attachment 81112
> 
> Caltha palustris - Marsh Marigold, King Cup
> 
> View attachment 81113
> 
> Camassia
> 
> View attachment 81114
> 
> Primula japonica 'Apple Blossom'
> 
> View attachment 81115
> 
> Nectarines coming on nicely in greenhouse
> 
> View attachment 81117


Nice photos mrs green fingers


----------



## Deleted member 84132

Last March what a lovely morning


----------



## mark61

Few from Salisbury plain and nearby.


----------



## caledonia

Fraseb01 said:


> View attachment 81124
> Last March what a lovely morning


Good idea the slide at the back for getting out the pop top.


----------



## 2cv

Whitwell and Reepham meet 2014.


----------



## mark61

Few from Corsica and Sardinia


----------



## trevskoda

mariesnowgoose said:


> Assorted tulips in pots.
> 
> View attachment 81108
> 
> Apple blossom. Could be a good crop this year - hoping the frost forecast for this next weekend doesn't damage the blossom!
> 
> View attachment 81110
> 
> White clematis montana
> 
> View attachment 81111
> 
> Water lily leaves
> 
> View attachment 81112
> 
> Caltha palustris - Marsh Marigold, King Cup
> 
> View attachment 81113
> 
> Camassia
> 
> View attachment 81114
> 
> Primula japonica 'Apple Blossom'
> 
> View attachment 81115
> 
> Nectarines coming on nicely in greenhouse
> 
> View attachment 81117


I would not mind seeing you bloomers,apple trees i mean.


----------



## barge1914

A nice walk up down to Hathersage along the Derwent this morning...










And back over the hills...


----------



## Fisherman

Berlin and Potsdam. The building with the garden with the star is where the allies set out the Potsdam agreement after the war. whilst it was in east Germany the star was red. If you ever go to Berlin Potsdam is well worth a visit. It’s a half hour train journey, and when you get of the train the various tour guides and buses await you.


----------



## mark61

Trip to Germany with mate who bought my green van, then down to Austria and Italian alps.


----------



## Fisherman

mark61 said:


> View attachment 81200Trip to Germany with mate who bought my green van, then down to Austria and Italian alps.View attachment 81196View attachment 81197View attachment 81198View attachment 81199View attachment 81201View attachment 81202View attachment 81203View attachment 81204


Nice shots Mark, looks like you have lots of photo opportunities on that trip.


----------



## caledonia

Nice show of Bluebells in the garden.


----------



## 2cv

Part 1 of trip to the total eclipse in 2017.


----------



## barge1914

Lived here 22 years and we’re still discovering new paths and viewpoints...



Whats more there’s newcomers in the village...


----------



## Fisherman

2cv said:


> Part 1 of trip to the total eclipse in 2017.
> 
> View attachment 81215View attachment 81216View attachment 81217View attachment 81218View attachment 81219View attachment 81220View attachment 81221View attachment 81222


Top shots.


----------



## runnach

That first house is architectural history extensively uses cantilevers in its construction


----------



## 2cv

channa said:


> That first house is architectural history extensively uses cantilevers in its construction



Well spotted Andrew. It was on my bucket list. Falling Water


----------



## 2cv

Part 2 of the eclipse trip, the city is St. Louis Missouri taken from the arch. We covered over 3000 miles in 3 weeks.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

channa said:


> That first house is architectural history extensively uses cantilevers in its construction



Frank Lloyd Wright. Way ahead of the game


----------



## barge1914

Fisherman said:


> View attachment 81180View attachment 81181View attachment 81182View attachment 81183View attachment 81184View attachment 81185View attachment 81186View attachment 81187View attachment 81188View attachment 81189
> Berlin and Potsdam. The building with the garden with the star is where the allies set out the Potsdam agreement after the war. whilst it was in east Germany the star was red. If you ever go to Berlin Potsdam is well worth a visit. It’s a half hour train journey, and when you get of the train the various tour guides and buses await you.


We went to Potsdam, it looks nice in the sun from your pictures. We trudged round all day in pouring rain, (it does seem to follow us round), despite our waterproofs got soaked to the skin! The fountains in the gardens looked good.


----------



## 2cv

Fisherman said:


> View attachment 81180View attachment 81181View attachment 81182View attachment 81183View attachment 81184View attachment 81185View attachment 81186View attachment 81187View attachment 81188View attachment 81189
> Berlin and Potsdam. The building with the garden with the star is where the allies set out the Potsdam agreement after the war. whilst it was in east Germany the star was red. If you ever go to Berlin Potsdam is well worth a visit. It’s a half hour train journey, and when you get of the train the various tour guides and buses await you.



I was there when the wall came down in 1989. Feel now that it was like being part of history after being at the Brandenburg Gate.Before the fall I also passed through Checkpoint Charlie.


----------



## Fisherman

Washington DC. The second  last shot is Arlington cemetery. Don’t be put of visiting Arlington Cemetery, because of what it is. It’s a very interesting part of a very interesting city. Fantastic museums all free apart from the national geographic.
Loads to do and see in Washington. First photo Lincoln memorial,
Second Lincoln monumeant, third white house, fourth capital hill, fifth Arlington Cemetery, world war 2 memorial.


----------



## jagmanx

A random assortment








						Assorted
					

Assorted album hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



PS the "novatech camera" relates to the 35mm slide scanner used
Other images have been scanned from Prints
Earliest go back 50 years most between 25 and 40 years ago !


----------



## Dezi

Dancing house.




For someone of my generation it felt strange to be here.




Very tall May pole.




Dezi


----------



## mark61

Few from Morocco. Few overnight lay by, Cathedral Rock, Atlas, bit of desert and Chefchaouen.


----------



## Fisherman

mark61 said:


> Few from Morocco. Few overnight lay by, Cathedral Rock, Atlas, bit of desert and Chefchaouen.View attachment 81269View attachment 81270View attachment 81271View attachment 81272View attachment 81273View attachment 81274View attachment 81275View attachment 81276View attachment 81277View attachment 81278



you have been about Mark, some of these roads look dodgy but stunning views.


----------



## mark61

Desert and Chefchaouen.


----------



## mark61

Fisherman said:


> you have been about Mark, some of these roads look dodgy but stunning views.



Yes, stunning views, roads aren't too bad, you actually have to go looking for the more difficult tracks. On first trips over there, most northern Europeans go over with enough recovery kit for a small army, only to find the locals driving every where in 30 year old Mercs and Transits,   

Glad there was a winch around in the sand though.   thats what happens when too lazy to deflate tyres.


----------



## barge1914

One plus from lockdown is we get to explore new routes through familiar terrain. Favourite landmarks, and people viewed from new angles, things discovered never noticed before; it almost restores the Ooooh! factor we felt when we first moved here 22 years ago.


----------



## Tonybvi

Lockdown Guernsey style - should I be jealous of my son and his family?


----------



## barge1914

Tonybvi said:


> Lockdown Guernsey style - should I be jealous of my son and his family?
> View attachment 81306View attachment 81307


I hope they are social distancing from sharks.


----------



## Fisherman

First shot Loch Vennacher, last two shots taken from the top of Ben A’nne.


----------



## jagmanx

More on my Zimbabwe trip
here








						Wildlife Holidays
					

Wildlife tours



					philmotorhome.weebly.com
				



and here








						Zimbabwe & Botswana
					

Wildlife and more !




					ibb.co


----------



## 2cv

Frank Lloyd Wright again, Wichita.


----------



## barge1914

mark61 said:


> Desert and Chefchaouen.View attachment 81279View attachment 81280View attachment 81281View attachment 81282View attachment 81283View attachment 81284View attachment 81285View attachment 81286


I guess that must be 4x4


----------



## mark61

barge1914 said:


> I guess that must be 4x4



Yes, 4x4. Still gets stuck though   
Traction control is a pain in soft sand too, digs holes you can't get out of in seconds. 

That pic was on road tyre pressure though, once deflated to 1 bar it made easy work of even the stepper dunes.


----------



## jagmanx

What is 1 bar in real money please (PSI)
Ah I have it 14.5038P SI
Very very low !

PS or PISS more interested in Pub bars


----------



## barge1914

mark61 said:


> Yes, 4x4. Still gets stuck though
> Traction control is a pain in soft sand too, digs holes you can't get out of in seconds.
> 
> That pic was on road tyre pressure though, once deflated to 1 bar it made easy work of even the stepper dunes.


A guy down the next street has a nice 4x4 Hymer. I drool every time I go past. Mind you at the moment mine is going nowhere with as much traction as his!


----------



## mark61

jagmanx said:


> What is 1 bar in real money please (PSI)
> Ah I have it 14.5038P SI
> Very very low !
> 
> PS or PISS more interested in Pub bars



14 PSI is low but you don't have to worry too much, some people will go down to 7 PSI if the sand is really soft, but you have to be very gentle on the controls. Spin a wheel, and the tyres off the rim.


----------



## 2cv

Wonderful memorial to the Oklahoma bombing victims


----------



## jagmanx

just a few odds today Eiger 7 Monsch



Floating Market



Sunset on Koh Lanta



Early Ski-ing



Sled Dog (Quebec)



YES The Beach Koh Phi Phi


----------



## Fisherman

Brodick bay and goatfell from the Arran coastal walk  near marganaheglish.


----------



## Mastodon

Been busy in the shed...


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Mastodon said:


> View attachment 81371
> Been busy in the shed...



Hello stranger, where have you been hiding all this time? 

(In your shed, obviously. Doh!)

Hope you're both OK and not too stir crazy yet  xx


----------



## Mastodon

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hello stranger, where have you been hiding all this time?
> 
> (In your shed, obviously. Doh!)
> 
> Hope you're both OK and not too stir crazy yet  xx


Spent a lot of time in Europe last year, and a lot of time in my shed this year...


‘Flockdown’


----------



## caledonia

Got some veg planted up. Hopefully it will be well enough protected from the deer.


----------



## caledonia

runnach said:


> Cale, bet they raised planters are deer?


Recycled scaffold batons. They were going to be 3 batons high but filling them 2 high was hard enough work.latest use for recycled batons


----------



## Fisherman

The V&A Dundee and Dundee law.


----------



## caledonia

runnach said:


>


Our other National anthem. Better go and dry my eyes.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

caledonia said:


> Our other National anthem. Better go and dry my eyes.



Your tear ducts appear to be too close to your bladder, sir


----------



## 2cv

A few from our narrow-boating days


----------



## mark61

A few pics of my first campers, although I used to let my old man pay for them and drive them.


----------



## mark61

Dug out the old motor caravaners club badge thats on the front of the VW. Guess parents joined that in 65/66.
Does it still exist? I better give it a clean


----------



## 2cv

mark61 said:


> Dug out the old motor caravaners club badge thats on the front of the VW. Guess parents joined that in 65/66.
> Does it still exist? I better give it a clean
> 
> View attachment 81423



Still going, I’ve stayed on a couple of their CLs.


----------



## 2cv

I’ve been really enjoying this “feel good” thread seeing some great photos with loads of variety. I’ve resolved to avoid posting as far as possible in Current Affairs as you never come away from their feeling uplifted, just the opposite in fact.
Another plus to this thread is how much I’ve enjoyed flicking through my old photos to find some to post. Before about 2003 mine are actual prints, so most of mine from America would need to be scanned to post.
Anyway, here‘s a few more boating ones, the last one is just yards from where we’d attend a WC meet a few years later.


----------



## Deleted member 56601

Those brought back some good memories, thanks Bill


----------



## 2cv

runnach said:


> Bill, if you find a hard copy print you really would like to share, use your camera, or phone camera. Quality may be reduced, but this does work. Thought I would let you know.



Thanks Terry. I’ve got my photos well arranged back to the mid 80s and a few before. Just takes a few seconds to scan each one, think it will be a fun way to pass a bit of time. It’s great having digital photos, but I do miss the enjoyment of going to collect them after printing.


----------



## Val54

As Terry has turned to wildlife, here are a couple of pics of the latest brood to depart our garden, it’s a lot quieter without the mistle thrushes chasing everything else away .....


----------



## Canalsman

runnach said:


> Oh look, I found a wreck
> 
> View attachment 81444View attachment 81445



What is the ship?


----------



## 2cv

A few aerial photos.


----------



## trevskoda

I take it that the shots are about 36 th feet,some very tricky spots to do an emg landing,whats the glide as im told 11 miles at 36th ft


----------



## 2cv

trevskoda said:


> I take it that the shots are about 36 th feet,some very tricky spots to do an emg landing,whats the glide as im told 11 miles at 36th ft



Roughly 3 x height + 10, so about 120 miles from 36000 ft.


----------



## Canalsman

Thanks for the link ...

I thought the ship looked familiar. What a sad end to her life.

There's nothing left now of the wreck.

It's as well you didn't go diving, the police and locals were right.


----------



## Fisherman

North Berwick at sunset.


----------



## 2cv

runnach said:


> Ship details>>>>>https://owlcation.com/humanities/americanstar
> 
> 
> My plan was to actually snorkel out to wreck, although good weather, sea state not so, which can be seen in image two.
> 
> Some locals got a tad uptight with me kitting up, then the polis arrived, I got scolded, and sent to the bad boy corner............lol.
> 
> Probably for the best, and I should thank them for still being alive to this day



Thanks for the link, the video in there is brilliant. I used to regularly see the sister ship SS United States tied up in Philadelphia. There have been many plans but unfortunately she too is rotting away,


----------



## barge1914

2cv said:


> I’ve been really enjoying this “feel good” thread seeing some great photos with loads of variety. I’ve resolved to avoid posting as far as possible in Current Affairs as you never come away from their feeling uplifted, just the opposite in fact.
> Another plus to this thread is how much I’ve enjoyed flicking through my old photos to find some to post. Before about 2003 mine are actual prints, so most of mine from America would need to be scanned to post.
> Anyway, here‘s a few more boating ones, the last one is just yards from where we’d attend a WC meet a few years later.


When we sold our barge we always thought we’d come back home and get a narrowboats...but somehow got deflected when we discovered motorhomes.


----------



## 2cv

barge1914 said:


> When we sold our barge we always thought we’d come back home and get a narrowboats...but somehow got deflected when we discovered motorhomes.


I can recommend a couple of you tube channels, Country House Gent and Cruising the Cut. We’ve spent hours during the lockdown watching these.


----------



## Dezi

pyrenees.






Gorges de la Fou.





SHow off.











Dezi


----------



## trevskoda

2cv said:


> Roughly 3 x height + 10, so about 120 miles from 36000 ft.


Thank you,did not think you could glide that far with the drag of dead engines.


----------



## caledonia

Colourful dog walk.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Huddersfield canal


----------



## Fisherman

Helen I love the first shot, but its just a shame the mother was facing the opposite direction.
Also if possible a larger aperture would have limited depth of field blurring out the background.
Making the Duck and the Ducklings stand out.
 But still a good telephoto shot.


----------



## Fisherman

Madeira just before lock down, how lucky were we.


----------



## jagmanx

A whole host from my China trip (2000)








						China
					

China album hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## caledonia

runnach said:


> From this morning walk with dog.
> View attachment 81548View attachment 81549View attachment 81550View attachment 81551View attachment 81552View attachment 81548View attachment 81549View attachment 81550View attachment 81551View attachment 81552


We’ve got lots of bluebells out here but no wild garlic as yet.


----------



## mark61

runnach said:


> From this morning walk with dog.
> View attachment 81548View attachment 81549View attachment 81550View attachment 81551View attachment 81552View attachment 81548View attachment 81549View attachment 81550View attachment 81551View attachment 81552



Great pictures and what a lovely woodland.


----------



## peter palance

trevskoda said:


> Looks dead good.


hello flower, hope you keeping ok . ok.pj.


----------



## barge1914

Thank ewe


----------



## Scotia

Wee, sleekit, cowrin, timrous beastie, a mouse enjoying the spent malt from a brew day spread on the garden for fertiliser.


----------



## caledonia

The wee sleekit beasties are nae match for our two mouse hounds. They

 catch them then drop them at the back door. They then go on top of the log store and either the Pine Marten or the owl takes them during the night.


----------



## 2cv

We’d planned to be heading to the Isle of Man in a couple of weeks, may be next year 
I took these in 2017. Brilliant place to take a motorhome and loads to see and do there.


----------



## Scotia

2cv said:


> We’d planned to be heading to the Isle of Man in a couple of weeks, may be next year
> I took these in 2017. Brilliant place to take a motorhome and loads to see and do there.
> 
> View attachment 81562View attachment 81563View attachment 81564View attachment 81565View attachment 81566View attachment 81567View attachment 81568View attachment 81569View attachment 81570View attachment 81571


Taken in 1991 Thursday evening practice. I have always fancied going to the Manx in September but holding off untill i finish my Ducati TT2.


----------



## Fisherman

More shots from Madeira.


----------



## Fisherman

2cv said:


> We’d planned to be heading to the Isle of Man in a couple of weeks, may be next year
> I took these in 2017. Brilliant place to take a motorhome and loads to see and do there.
> 
> View attachment 81562View attachment 81563View attachment 81564View attachment 81565View attachment 81566View attachment 81567View attachment 81568View attachment 81569View attachment 81570View attachment 81571


Fancied taking the van to the Isle of Man Bill. never been there.


----------



## 2cv

Fisherman said:


> Fancied taking the van to the Isle of Man Bill. never been there.



It’s brilliant with a van there, I’ll put some more photos in this thread from when we went last year when I get a chance.


----------



## Fisherman

Out this morning


----------



## barge1914

Bright and fresh at Stanage Edge today


----------



## Scotia

2cv said:


> It’s brilliant with a van there, I’ll put some more photos in this thread from when we went last year when I get a chance.


We tried touring the Island in the van ( Merc  508) one TT,  we had a mechanical failure and hit Governors bridge wrecking the outfit. Mullen decided seeing we were out we should do a tour of the Island', it took us three days to get to Ginger hall from the paddock in Douglass as we kept on stopping at bars we had not visited before.


----------



## 2cv

Last years IOM trip for Festival of Motorcycling.


----------



## Tonybvi

Every week our next door neighbours and us decide on a theme to dress up for the Thursday night “clap for carers“ session.  Started off with evening wear, then beach wear and tonight it’s Texans (should have been the Houston oil show this week).  Here’s my efforts to date


----------



## Fisherman

2cv said:


> Last years IOM trip for Festival of Motorcycling.
> 
> View attachment 81621View attachment 81622View attachment 81623View attachment 81624View attachment 81625View attachment 81626View attachment 81627View attachment 81628View attachment 81629View attachment 81630


That’s a cracking sunset shot Bill.


----------



## 2cv

Fisherman said:


> That’s a cracking sunset shot Bill.



Thanks, it was the view from our overnight park up at Port Erin one night.


----------



## Fisherman

2cv said:


> Thanks, it was the view from our overnight park up at Port Erin one night.



I see the poi on the maps, my appetite is wetted Bill.


----------



## caledonia

Scotia said:


> We tried touring the Island in the van ( Merc  508) one TT,  we had a mechanical failure and hit Governors bridge wrecking the outfit. Mullen decided seeing we were out we should do a tour of the Island', it took us three days to get to Ginger hall from the paddock in Douglass as we kept on stopping at bars we had not visited before.


There was talk of a Borders TT a while ago. I take it nothing came of it.


----------



## Scotia

caledonia said:


> There was talk of a Borders TT a while ago. I take it nothing came of it.


No nothing progressed, that was the second time that came about, the first time it was around the Gifford area in Jock Taylor's era.


----------



## 2cv

Scotia said:


> No nothing progressed, that was the second time that came about, the first time it was around the Gifford area in Jock Taylor's era.





caledonia said:


> There was talk of a Borders TT a while ago. I take it nothing came of it.



No chance that anything could ever come close to the real thing (the speedo blanks beyond 185 mph!)


----------



## Fisherman




----------



## Scotia

2cv said:


> No chance that anything could ever come close to the real thing (the speedo blanks beyond 185 mph!)


Im building a replica of Michael Rutter dads race bike Tony Rutter.


----------



## Forresbroons

A cheeky wee visitor to the back garden this morning.


----------



## Scotia

Get the BBQ out they make excellent burgers.


----------



## barge1914

Scotia said:


> Im building a replica of Michael Rutter dads race bike Tony Rutter.View attachment 81664View attachment 81665View attachment 81666View attachment 81667


Always fancied a Ducati, my son in law in NZ has one now...envy!


----------



## barge1914

We can get up the top end of the valley now...


----------



## Scotia

barge1914 said:


> Always fancied a Ducati, my son in law in NZ has one now...envy!


Ducati's take a lot of maintaining but if you can work a spanner its not a problem also changing the belts every two years is a breeze or get a classic smiles of fun


----------



## jagmanx

My MG "B"  mid 1970s.....Lovely sports car





Also Alpha Romeo


----------



## Fisherman

Grey seals Lamlash bay, Arran.


----------



## jagmanx

Morocco 1992








						1992 Morocco
					

1992 Morocco album hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



Please note the map image and text image


----------



## Fisherman

jagmanx said:


> Morocco 1992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 Morocco
> 
> 
> 1992 Morocco album hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the map image and text image



Great photos, and I really admire members who travel to North Africa with their vans. 1992 seems such a long time away now. Thank you.


----------



## jagmanx

Thanks , yes as you say a long time ago !
Trip was with Exodus








						Highlights of Morocco | Exodus
					

Imperial cities, Atlas Mountains, Sahara Desert and the Atlantic coast




					www.exodus.co.uk
				



Not exactly the trip but similar.

Although there are few problems in Morocco...I would not do the trip solo !
many do as you post.
I would go to Turkey Solo 
I went (to Turkey) with exodus in 1993 and again with my wife in 2009 (just the 2 of us hiring cars etc)
A Turkey link to photos will appear fairly soon !
I like to work chronologically being a  B.o.F


----------



## jagmanx

1993 Turkey








						1993 Turkey
					

1993 Turkey album hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## jagmanx

Probably of more interest








						2016 Scandy part 1
					

2016 Scandy part 1 album hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## mark61

You can follow me round Morocco for £1200.00


----------



## rabW

2cv said:


> No chance that anything could ever come close to the real thing (the speedo blanks beyond 185 mph!)



crivvens


----------



## Fisherman

Morvich views. The C&MC site there is surrounded by scenery


----------



## Makzine

Here's one for all you oldies out there, had this beastie for a few years but what is it?


----------



## jagmanx

Bentley ?


----------



## Makzine

Nope I'm not that rich   



jagmanx said:


> Bentley ?


----------



## davef

Nice open aspect. Sea views.  Lovely craftmanship in construction. Requires some modernisation.


----------



## jagmanx

Makzine said:


> Nope I'm not that rich


Jaguar ?


----------



## Makzine

Neither of those


runnach said:


> Is it a Wolseley?





jagmanx said:


> Jaguar ?


----------



## 2cv

Looks very like a Hillman 14.


----------



## jagmanx

Makzine said:


> Neither of those


As early TESLA ?


----------



## rabW

Fisherman said:


> Morvich views. The C&MC site there is surrounded by scenery



Never short of a hill around Morvich Fisherman, handy for Torridon and Skye as well!


----------



## Fisherman

rabW said:


> Never short of a hill around Morvich Fisherman, handy for Torridon and Skye as well!
> View attachment 81758View attachment 81759View attachment 81760View attachment 81761



Yes we have done two of the five sisters, and Beinn Bhuide. We were planning to head up there to do Sgurr an airgid but maybe next year now. There’s also some great lowland walking east of the campsite. It’s a great place for wild camping also, loads of room for plenty of vans. We spent a week there last year, five nights wilding, and two in the the campsite.


----------



## Makzine

2cv said:


> Looks very like a Hillman 14.



Close 1938 Hillman 80 seven seat limousine


----------



## davef

Out walking above our house up in the forestry land, when we heard strange birdsong then this henharrier repeatedly flew at us low and fast maybe 20 times obviously trying to scare us away flying just a few feet above our heads. Presume it had a nest nearby. It did the same low attack runs when we were coming back down the forest road a few hours later at the same area. Would not like to have been much smaller...... Wingspan of about 24-30"


----------



## 2cv

Hyderabad


----------



## jagmanx

Oooh Aah 
India to follow !!!!!


----------



## barge1914

Litton Dale this morning.







Water cum Jolly...less water than usual, often need wellies to get past the rocks..


Down back to Litton Mill


----------



## runnach

2cvs post unsurprisingly instantly reminds me of Hyderbadi cuisine, and those seeking traditional cuisine that like making curries could do worse. Than to attempt making one , from scratch is time consuming but with a little care the results outstanding. Persian in origin , a lot of the time consuming dishes served at celebrations like weddings and coronations .

Unless you live in an area with a healthy Muslim population you may struggle to get some of the ingredients for example Kevra water, which is rose scented water , Indian terms used for other ingredients eg ...jeera which is cumin .

For those with less time or inclination ...Asda do a range of jar sauces hyderbadi being one. Formulated by the Aagrah chain of restaurants whose heritage is very much Kashmiri/Mogul cuisine and IMO is as authentic as you can get they will give you s better than average result.

Bills post is a happy accident really, given the celebration nature of some hyderbadi food , it is served this time of year during ramadan, at iftar breaking of the fast the more expensive recipes reserved for Eid think of an equivalent Indian Christmas dinner ! 

India off limits at the moment, but we can immerse ourselves in the culinary experience imagine the palaces filled with the food we cook ...grab the sun cream and enjoy ...a little history for those interested https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyderabadi_cuisine


----------



## Fisherman

channa said:


> 2cvs post unsurprisingly instantly reminds me of Hyderbadi cuisine, and those seeking traditional cuisine that like making curries could do worse. Than to attempt making one , from scratch is time consuming but with a little care the results outstanding. Persian in origin , a lot of the time consuming dishes served at celebrations like weddings and coronations .
> 
> Unless you live in an area with a healthy Muslim population you may struggle to get some of the ingredients for example Kevra water, which is rose scented water , Indian terms used for other ingredients eg ...jeera which is cumin .
> 
> For those with less time or inclination ...Asda do a range of jar sauces hyderbadi being one. Formulated by the Aagrah chain of restaurants whose heritage is very much Kashmiri/Mogul cuisine and IMO is as authentic as you can get they will give you s better than average result.
> 
> Bills post is a happy accident really, given the celebration nature of some hyderbadi food , it is served this time of year during ramadan, at iftar breaking of the fast the more expensive recipes reserved for Eid think of an equivalent Indian Christmas dinner !
> 
> India off limits at the moment, but we can immerse ourselves in the culinary experience imagine the palaces filled with the food we cook ...grab the sun cream and enjoy ...a little history for those interested https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyderabadi_cuisine



Canny beat a good bhuna lamb Andrew.
The best one I ever had was in Llandudno.
I know this be sacrosanct Andrew, but M&S do good Currys.


----------



## 2cv

channa said:


> 2cvs post unsurprisingly instantly reminds me of Hyderbadi cuisine, and those seeking traditional cuisine that like making curries could do worse. Than to attempt making one , from scratch is time consuming but with a little care the results outstanding. Persian in origin , a lot of the time consuming dishes served at celebrations like weddings and coronations .
> 
> Unless you live in an area with a healthy Muslim population you may struggle to get some of the ingredients for example Kevra water, which is rose scented water , Indian terms used for other ingredients eg ...jeera which is cumin .
> 
> For those with less time or inclination ...Asda do a range of jar sauces hyderbadi being one. Formulated by the Aagrah chain of restaurants whose heritage is very much Kashmiri/Mogul cuisine and IMO is as authentic as you can get they will give you s better than average result.
> 
> Bills post is a happy accident really, given the celebration nature of some hyderbadi food , it is served this time of year during ramadan, at iftar breaking of the fast the more expensive recipes reserved for Eid think of an equivalent Indian Christmas dinner !
> 
> India off limits at the moment, but we can immerse ourselves in the culinary experience imagine the palaces filled with the food we cook ...grab the sun cream and enjoy ...a little history for those interested https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyderabadi_cuisine



I did have some excellent curries in Hydrabad.


----------



## Fisherman

Arrans west coast at sunset.


----------



## barge1914

Revisited one of our favourite walks today, from Crookhill Farm to Lockerbrook Farm in the Derwent Valley. A gentle walk from where you can see more of the Dark Peak high points than from almost anywhere else.



Derwent Edge and upper Derwent Valley









Stanage Edge, Bamford Edge, Crookhill and Win Hill



Lose Hill, Back Tor, Mam Tor, Brown Hill, Kinder




Kinder, Snake Pass, Bleaklow and the Hope Forest


----------



## Fisherman

Views heading up and from the summit of Ben V’rakie, near Pitlochry.


----------



## runnach

barge1914 said:


> Revisited one of our favourite walks today, from Crookhill Farm to Lockerbrook Farm in the Derwent Valley. A gentle walk from where you can see more of the Dark Peak high points than from almost anywhere else.
> View attachment 81818
> Derwent Edge and upper Derwent Valley
> View attachment 81819View attachment 81820
> 
> View attachment 81822
> Stanage Edge, Bamford Edge, Crookhill and Win Hill
> View attachment 81823
> Lose Hill, Back Tor, Mam Tor, Brown Hill, Kinder
> 
> View attachment 81824
> Kinder, Snake Pass, Bleaklow and the Hope Forest
> View attachment 81825


Barge1914 you have taken me back with these pics 30 years ago I took a group of young people to Lockerbrook farm woodland group. Wandering over the hills at 3 am in the morning demonstrating it wasn’t a good idea to deny me my sleep.lol. As it happened a meteor shower and the kids became fascinated. Ladybower park set off by derwenrwater down to stripes good mountain biking gentle warm up for the more challenging rides. A beautiful part of the world


----------



## caledonia

View down the start of the river Dee from Devils point.


----------



## caledonia

View of Auch farm and Tyndrum in the distance from the top of Ben Dorain.


----------



## barge1914

A bright and breezy walk round Higger Tor, Carl Wark and Burbage Rocks this morning...


----------



## Fisherman

Knaresborough in Yorkshire well worth a visit. The railway bridge over the river Nidd is a stunning setting.


----------



## Fisherman

Scarborough last summer


----------



## runnach

Nice to see knaresborough, beautiful little place , often overlooked by visitors to Yorkshire


----------



## Fisherman

channa said:


> Nice to see knaresborough, beautiful little place , often overlooked by visitors to Yorkshire



I spotted knaresborough from the train from York to Harrogate Andrew. It looks so picturesque. The train stopped on the bridge for a minute or two giving us a lovely view of the town.


----------



## davef

My local beach, Isle of Arran


----------



## Fisherman

davef said:


> My local beach, Isle of Arran
> View attachment 81949View attachment 81950



Kildonan by any chance, I see Alisa Craig in the distance.


----------



## davef

Fisherman said:


> Kildonan by any chance, I see Alisa Craig in the distance.



Close - Kilmory beach.


----------



## Fisherman

Castleton and the Peak District. The drive down winnets pass was scary but fun.


----------



## Carrerasax

runnach said:


> Ah OK, I didn't realise you had a scanner.


I’ve been amazed at the quality, better than the originals, maybe not when originally printed but amazing!!!


----------



## barge1914

Along the Monday Trail from Litton to Chee Dale this morning












And back along the River Wye


----------



## barge1914

Aaaargh, spellcheckers....to Chee Dale


----------



## Fisherman

Florida beach and sunsets.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

runnach said:


> Thought I was seeing aliens in wood behind house, tentative steps forward revealed all
> 
> View attachment 82017View attachment 82018View attachment 82019



You need to 'bee' very careful out there in the woods, Terry


----------



## davef

Abandoned machinery.
Reaper




Early massage machine? Or possibly part of threshing machine




Boat engine in need of a little tlc


----------



## trevskoda

mariesnowgoose said:


> You need to 'bee' very careful out there in the woods, Terry


He gets a BUZZ out of it.


----------



## trevskoda

davef said:


> Abandoned machinery.
> Reaper
> View attachment 82077
> 
> Early massage machine? Or possibly part of threshing machine
> View attachment 82078
> 
> Boat engine in need of a little tlc
> View attachment 82079


Must be now travelers or that would be of to the scrapies.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

trevskoda said:


> Must be now travelers or that would be of to the scrapies.



A lot of these things are abandoned in places where it is now difficult to get access, Trev.

The Peak District is littered with beautifully dressed mill stones in remote areas, for example, but not a cat in hell's chance of removing them to anywhere else without a great deal of trouble and effort.


----------



## Fisherman

mariesnowgoose said:


> A lot of these things are abandoned in places where it is now difficult to get access, Trev.
> 
> The Peak District is littered with beautifully dressed mill stones in remote areas, for example, but not a cat in hell's chance of removing them to anywhere else without a great deal of trouble and effort.



Ah but the Peak District does not have a Trev, does it Marie.
I have no doubt that Trev, could not only salvage that engine, but get it to work.
Using the grinding stone to clean it up


----------



## Fisherman

Shots from our day on the Isle of May, Firth of Forth.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

You must have woken up and needed to change the sheets this morning, Bill. 

Up before the birds are awake, now that's early!
And here was me thinking I'm the only one up and about today.
It's normally Annie not sleeping of late.


----------



## runnach

mariesnowgoose said:


> You must have woken up and needed to change the sheets this morning, Bill.
> 
> Up before the birds are awake, now that's early!
> And here was me thinking I'm the only one up and about today.
> It's normally Annie not sleeping of late.


I’m here too, looking at the pics and in my mind working out how to convert for s painting


----------



## mariesnowgoose

... and channa - I see you


----------



## jagmanx

jagmanx said:


> My MG "B"  mid 1970s.....Lovely sports car
> 
> View attachment 81701
> 
> Also Alpha Romeo
> 
> View attachment 81703


My MGB had 4 forward gears operated by a normal gearstick. 
The Gearstick top had an overdrive switch which seemed to go up a notch
Can anyone please explain how that worked ?


----------



## runnach

jagmanx said:


> My MGB had 4 forward gears operated by a normal gearstick.
> The Gearstick top had an overdrive switch which seemed to go up a notch
> Can anyone please explain how that worked ?


Wiki our friend on this occasion explains what an overdrive does and how (by adding a set of additional gear ratios) and how it commissions those ratios, electric or mechanically









						Overdrive (mechanics) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## jagmanx

Thans Andrew.
I understand the principles and  in the case of the MGB the switch operates a solenoid which in turn entails a shift of gear ratios

In one sense the  Main gearbox on the car  is like the rear cogs on a bike.
Some bikes have a different sized cog at the pedal end and so a bit like changing the front cog.
Not excactly of course and how the solenoid changes the final drive into overdrive is still not clear.
But it does seem like there is a 2nd rear Gearbox/drive unit which is where the solenois is located and it uses an elliptical shape itemwhich has the desired  effect without changing from 4th (or 3rd) gear

I still think the MGB was the nicest small/affordable sports car
Nowadays I guess it is the Mazda rather than the MGC
With the roof open a 3rd person could sit behing the passenger seats ..NOT NOW of course !!!!


----------



## runnach

Gearboxes are an excursion to the dark side, when I was in the trade in the majority of cases they would be farmed out to independent specialists.

On the classic scene Mgb seem as popular as ever Mathewsons offering at least half a dozen in next months auction,for those interested getting into classic cars an ideal route.


----------



## Fisherman

mariesnowgoose said:


> You must have woken up and needed to change the sheets this morning, Bill.
> 
> Up before the birds are awake, now that's early!
> And here was me thinking I'm the only one up and about today.
> It's normally Annie not sleeping of late.



I sometimes wake up and I find the best way to get back to sleep is to come fi3n stairs gkr about 15-20 minutes then I go back. It works a treat. That’s me just up now


----------



## 2cv

Here’s a few from random car shows and runs from a few years ago.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

2cv said:


> Here’s a few from random car shows and runs from a few years ago.



Love the yellow citroen with the trailer and the estate car with the plane hitched up at back!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Fisherman said:


> I sometimes wake up and I find the best way to get back to sleep is to come *fi3n stairs gkr* about 15-20 minutes then I go back. It works a treat. That’s me just up now



???

Think you might need a bit more sleep this morning, Bill


----------



## Fisherman

mariesnowgoose said:


> ???
> 
> Think you might need a bit more sleep this morning, Bill



7 hours and I am ready for a new day Marie


----------



## Fisherman

I drove zantias for a few years great cars, wonderful suspension system.

But hearing this morning that Renault are in real bother due to the corona virus.
Heres hoping that they get through this.
France unlike us is very protective of its car industry, their loyalty to Peugeot, Citroen and Renault always surprises me when I am there.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Fisherman said:


> I sometimes wake up and I find the best way to get back to sleep is to come fi3n stairs gkr about 15-20 minutes then I go back. It works a treat. That’s me just up now



Ahem!


----------



## Fisherman

mariesnowgoose said:


> Ahem!



Well what do you expect when I am just up and being taunted by mrs Cummings


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Fisherman said:


> Well what do you expect when I am just up and being taunted by mrs Cummings



Wish I had her dosh - but not the husband .... yeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuk!


----------



## izwozral

If you get stopped by the police when out on a jolly, stick this mask on and you'll get away with it.


----------



## Snapster

jagmanx said:


> My MGB had 4 forward gears operated by a normal gearstick.
> The Gearstick top had an overdrive switch which seemed to go up a notch
> Can anyone please explain how that worked ?


I had a Triumph 2.5PI with the same overdrive switch. It worked in 3rd and 4th gear, I assume there was a separate overdrive gearbox attached to the main box operated by a solenoid or relay. It was like an automatic changing up a gear when you flicked the switch. 
Anyway, saw these orchids on our walk yesterday at an old church nearby.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Naughty Ral!

Back on topic...

Sunrise this morning...


----------



## jagmanx

mariesnowgoose said:


> Naughty Ral!
> 
> Back on topic...
> 
> Sunrise this morning...
> 
> View attachment 82153
> 
> View attachment 82154
> 
> View attachment 82155
> 
> View attachment 82156


I see a certain Dominic in the glass house !


----------



## mariesnowgoose

jagmanx said:


> I see a certain Dominic in the glass house !





If he ventures into my glasshouse he'll be immediately composted! 

He'll have had fair warning...


----------



## 2cv

mariesnowgoose said:


> Love the yellow citroen with the trailer and the estate car with the plane hitched up at back!



The plane is kitted out for camping!


----------



## Fisherman

mariesnowgoose said:


> If he ventures into my glasshouse he'll be immediately composted!
> 
> He'll have had fair warning...
> 
> View attachment 82160


Some folk are different online, but others well, they're just the same.


----------



## Fisherman

Arran


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Fisherman said:


> Some folk are different online, but others well, they're just the same.



WYSIWYG, Bill, WYSIWYG   

PS Your photos are really good Bill, and along with everyone else's contributions have been uplifting.

Here's to when we can all start hitting the road again (even a little!)


----------



## Carrerasax

Fisherman said:


> Arran
> View attachment 82163View attachment 82164View attachment 82165View attachment 82166View attachment 82167View attachment 82168


Lovely place, we got fed gin samples in the bakery at 10.30am and told to go to PO to buy if we liked it!!!!


----------



## Fisherman

Carrerasax said:


> Lovely place, we got fed gin samples in the bakery at 10.30am and told to go to PO to buy if we liked it!!!!



Hope you did not drive after your wee tipple.  
Yes its a lovely Island and I am missing it


----------



## Snapster

Went for a short bike ride today, ended up doing 40km!  
Saw this Lilly pond about half way round.


----------



## Fisherman

Some shots taken in winter where I live


----------



## barge1914

A pleasant stroll round Youlgrave and Bradford Dale this morning


----------



## mariesnowgoose

barge1914 said:


> A pleasant stroll round Youlgrave and Bradford Dale this morning
> View attachment 82246View attachment 82247View attachment 82248View attachment 82249View attachment 82250View attachment 82251View attachment 82252View attachment 82253View attachment 82254



Almost my favourite part of the world!


----------



## Fisherman

Shots from Vienna. The piano is a miniature which was used by Gustaf Mahler. Wherever he went the piano followed.


----------



## barge1914

This morning Hartington, Wolfscotedale, and Biggin Dale.


----------



## Fisherman

The holy isle Lamlash bay Isle of Arran. The summit is the highest point on the island the Mullach mor.











View attachment 82314


----------



## barge1914

That waters getting lower and lower.


----------



## Fisherman

barge1914 said:


> That waters getting lower and lower.
> View attachment 82368View attachment 82369



Water rationing any time soon then, just what you need right now


----------



## izwozral

If water rationing is introduced, they can go and kiss my backside if they think I am going to let months worth of hard graft in the garden go to waste. Taken up most of the lawn, built raised beds and removed large shrubs to plant vegetables. Don't mind not washing MH or car, nor watering the flower beds but the veg are our food source.
Besides, I am feeling pretty anarchic right now and not in the mood to listen to anybody.


----------



## izwozral

Great pics everyone, thanks for posting


----------



## Fisherman

izwozral said:


> If water rationing is introduced, they can go and kiss my backside if they think I am going to let months worth of hard graft in the garden go to waste. Taken up most of the lawn, built raised beds and removed large shrubs to plant vegetables. Don't mind not washing MH or car, nor watering the flower beds but the veg are our food source.
> Besides, I am feeling pretty anarchic right now and not in the mood to listen to anybody.



Just do what Dominic Cummings conscience tells you to do Izzy.


----------



## jagmanx

I do not drink water just BEER so I am doing my bit !


----------



## jagmanx

PS until 2 weeks ago..
It had been very dry in Thailand (DROUGHT for 7 months).
We have enough water and the Thai people do not stint on usage.
The shop owner opposite rinses down the road most mornings !


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> I said ages ago there could be a water issue with 2 x happy birthday while handwashing. Now compounded by heatwave, the end is nigh!!



We have loads of water up here, we never shower or wash our hands. We only use it to make whiskey.


----------



## Snapster

runnach said:


> I said ages ago there could be a water issue with 2 x happy birthday while handwashing. Now compounded by heatwave, the end is nigh!!


I saw on the TV that a Gin distillery we’re making hand sanitizer. We have loads of cheap Spanish Gin from a trip there last year, it’s not that nice but makes an excellent hand sanitiser! The veg plot can have the water I save....


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> What would be used if you had a raging fire that needed to be quenched??



Foam, vapour forming gas, Dry powder or CO2. We never wasted any water, not when it can be used to make whiskey  

When Churchill said

” no other small nation other than Greece has done more for humanity than the Scots”

Was he talking about TV .....NO
Was he talking about the telephone .....NO
Was he talking about antibiotics........ No

Was he talking about his favourite drink..........Off course he was Terry


----------



## izwozral

mariesnowgoose said:


> *WYSIWYG, Bill, WYSIWYG*



Not sure what that means? Are you talking dirty to Bill?

I feel left out now.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

???

Do you not know, Ral?

It's an ancient computer techie acronym for 'What You See Is What You Get' 

"*WYSIWYG* is an *acronym* for What You See Is What You Get. *WYSIWYG* is a way of designing electronic documents so that content such as text and graphics is displayed on screen during editing in a way that corresponds exactly to its appearance when printed or displayed as a finished product."

In this context I meant what you see on screen is what you get in the real world, except I'm more likely to embellish things in the real world by swearing at you or making (no malice intended!) personal insults


----------



## Fisherman

izwozral said:


> Not sure what that means? Are you talking dirty to Bill?
> 
> I feel left out now.



Well what else would expect from someone dragged up in the Glasgow tenements.
We might talk dirty up here, and down in good old Durham town, but when we drive to Barnard Castle on our wives birthdays during a pandemic, we take it on the chin, we don’t take the piss Izzy.

But Marie never talks dirty.

What you see is what you get WYSIWYG


----------



## barge1914

Don’t take the piss, Ral needs it for his garden.


----------



## izwozral

mariesnowgoose said:


> ???
> 
> Do you not know, Ral?
> 
> It's an ancient computer techie acronym for 'What You See Is What You Get'
> 
> "*WYSIWYG* is an *acronym* for What You See Is What You Get. *WYSIWYG* is a way of designing electronic documents so that content such as text and graphics is displayed on screen during editing in a way that corresponds exactly to its appearance when printed or displayed as a finished product."
> 
> In this context I meant what you see on screen is what you get in the real world, except I'm more likely to embellish things in the real world by swearing at you or making (no malice intended!) personal insults



What do you mean 'ancient computer', if computers are ancient where does that leave me?


----------



## Fisherman

Shots from Dunbar, we wild camped in the sports centre carpark. The fourth shot of the rock was were kitty hawks nested. Normally birds go quiet at night, not kitty hawks they never stopped all night. The shot looking down on the fishing boat, look
for the seal looking for fish from the fisherman on their return.


----------



## runnach

From the past, my van en residence l,argentiere in the ardeche and an omelette for lunch with olives herb de Provence ...seems a lifetime ago


----------



## runnach

The surroundings not as plush as work .....a pic of the restaurant, reading the menu all came back ,....my lasting memory is Phillipe the owner at the beginning of each shift shouting and clapping his hands alor service...and off we went....for the take away side we did pizza in a wood fired oven , superb, we would place an egg yolk in the middle of the pizza and when that cooked the pizza was perfect we did lots of wedding receptions too, the location was a restaurant before a campsite and health retreat...


----------



## 2cv

Allowed out locally in my 2cv today, 26 degrees.


----------



## caledonia

Too hot to do much today.


----------



## barge1914

channa said:


> The surroundings not as plush as work .....a pic of the restaurant, reading the menu all came back ,....my lasting memory is Phillipe the owner at the beginning of each shift shouting and clapping his hands alor service...and off we went....for the take away side we did pizza in a wood fired oven , superb, we would place an egg yolk in the middle of the pizza and when that cooked the pizza was perfect we did lots of wedding receptions too, the location was a restaurant before a campsite and health retreat...View attachment 82429View attachment 82430


I just love an egg on pizza, especially in a Calzone...which you never get in UK.


----------



## barge1914

2cv said:


> Allowed out locally in my 2cv today, 26 degrees.
> 
> View attachment 82431View attachment 82432


I miss my old 2CVs, fast thing in the Alps...downhill!


----------



## barge1914

A great morning round Castleton this morning. Not been down Cave Dale for quite some time.


----------



## Fisherman

Spent three nights in the C&MC site in Bristol. The crescent is the famous royal crescent in bath. The ship is the first passenger ship to cross the Atlantic Ss Great Britain, designed by Brunel, and of course the bridge is the Clifton suspension bridge also designed by Brunel.


----------



## Fisherman

barge1914 said:


> A great morning round Castleton this morning. Not been down Cave Dale for quite some time.
> View attachment 82439View attachment 82440View attachment 82441View attachment 82442View attachment 82443View attachment 82444View attachment 82445View attachment 82446View attachment 82447View attachment 82448


Spent two nights in the C&MC site in castleton two years ago really nice village.


----------



## Fisherman

2cv said:


> Allowed out locally in my 2cv today, 26 degrees.
> 
> View attachment 82431View attachment 82432


Bill I seen one in the street yesterday, had not seen one for years. A young lad owned it. Only the French could design something like this.


----------



## 2cv

Fisherman said:


> Bill I seen one in the street yesterday, had not seen one for years. A young lad owned it. Only the French could design something like this.



Only a few about in Scotland now, they are very French!


----------



## trevskoda

No 2cv here in 30 years thank heavens,buses were faster of the mark.


----------



## mark61

trevskoda said:


> No 2cv here in 30 years thank heavens,buses were faster of the mark.



Possibly a bit slower than a 2CV 
Only a 2CV is faster over speed bumps though.


----------



## 2cv

trevskoda said:


> No 2cv here in 30 years thank heavens,buses were faster of the mark.



Fast buses are they?


----------



## Carrerasax

2cv said:


> Fast buses are they?


I would want to crash in it at that speed!!!!


----------



## Fisherman

trevskoda said:


> No 2cv here in 30 years thank heavens,buses were faster of the mark.



I reckon you would be even faster off the mark Trev.


----------



## Carrerasax

There’s a beauty on the IOW, every panel a different psychedelic colour!!!!


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Here in East Sussex, our scenery is softer, and not nearly as dynamic as many of the superb views posted in the thread. This is today's five mile stroll:




15 minute walk from the front door.




There were a dozen deer grazing here about a week ago.




A mixed wood full of birdsong. A cuckoo warned it's young to stay quiet and keep low only two days ago.




Last train left from this busy station in 1968.   Back home for a brew in 15 minutes.
.


----------



## 2cv

HurricaneSmith said:


> Here in East Sussex, our scenery is softer, and not nearly as dynamic as many of the superb views posted in the thread. This is today's five mile stroll:
> 
> View attachment 82472
> 15 minute walk from the front door.
> 
> View attachment 82473
> There were a dozen deer grazing here about a week ago.
> 
> View attachment 82474
> A mixed wood full of birdsong. A cuckoo warned it's young to stay quiet and keep low only two days ago.
> 
> View attachment 82475
> Last train left from this busy station in 1968.   Back home for a brew in 15 minutes.
> .



Sussex is a really beautiful county.


----------



## barge1914

This discussion reminded me of this from 50 years ago the Dordogne, our daughter and 2CV.


----------



## barge1914

One for Fisherman...around Castleton


----------



## barge1914

And another


----------



## zzr1400tim

sunsets over Bay of Biscay 2019 .. Ferry booked for end August.. Wonder if we will be going this year?


----------



## barge1914

And some from a walk round Bamford, in the Peak but we don’t get the same crowds as Castleton.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

I've said it before, but your drawings are fabulous. You've a real talent, and thank you for sharing.

I wonder what your daughter thinks about your sharing her age.


----------



## barge1914

HurricaneSmith said:


> I've said it before, but your drawings are fabulous. You've a real talent, and thank you for sharing.
> 
> I wonder what your daughter thinks about your sharing her age.


Hmm. Perhaps it was 4years ago...memory gets a bit fuzzy after all this time.
Also through the lens of fuzzy memory I seem to remember at the time the CEO of Citroen was a big bloke, and wouldn’t approve any design without a high roof, hence most Citroen’s at the time were rather tall. 2CV had to be drivable by farmers full of god knows what on roads and across ploughed fields...which remembering French roads at that time was pretty much the same thing. Used to stick to the roads like s**t, probably rather alarming to oncoming traffic as it cornered er well the opposite to what motorbikes, do leaning outwards.
They hold a surprising amount of stuff, I remember arriving in a campsite being watched by a bemused Dutchman as we disgorged two kids, loads of camping stuff, table stove and suchlike, a big frame tent, and then took out the seats which made nice comfortable camping furniture. One design issue was that with the roof down, the cross bar just behind the drivers head tended to swat wasps Which landed angrily down the drivers neck!


----------



## barge1914

Oh bu***r! I mean 40 years ago!


----------



## runnach

barge1914 said:


> Hmm. Perhaps it was 4years ago...memory gets a bit fuzzy after all this time.
> Also through the lens of fuzzy memory I seem to remember at the time the CEO of Citroen was a big bloke, and wouldn’t approve any design without a high roof, hence most Citroen’s at the time were rather tall. 2CV had to be drivable by farmers full of god knows what on roads and across ploughed fields...which remembering French roads at that time was pretty much the same thing. Used to stick to the roads like s**t, probably rather alarming to oncoming traffic as it cornered er well the opposite to what motorbikes, do leaning outwards.
> They hold a surprising amount of stuff, I remember arriving in a campsite being watched by a bemused Dutchman as we disgorged two kids, loads of camping stuff, table stove and suchlike, a big frame tent, and then took out the seats which made nice comfortable camping furniture. One design issue was that with the roof down, the cross bar just behind the drivers head tended to swat wasps Which landed angrily down the drivers neck!


The original design brief was to get across a ploughed field with a basket full of eggs without one breaking ...also enough headroom to enable the wearing of hats to church on a Sunday.

First time working for Citroen staff would commute from slough to walkden Manchester,,,,most of the fleet used and the 2cv was never more than 30 minutes behind the cx2.5 TGIF turbo 2 flagship at that time


----------



## Fisherman

The Fife east neuk a gorgeous part of Scotland


----------



## antiquesam

My artwork for today. Should go nice with a cup of tea


----------



## trevskoda

Carrerasax said:


> There’s a beauty on the IOW, every panel a different psychedelic colour!!!!


Yes they were a hippy or girly car here,victor meldrew had one in a skip outside his house,best place for it.


----------



## 2cv

trevskoda said:


> Yes they were a hippy or girly car here,victor meldrew had one in a skip outside his house,best place for it.



Always very funny


----------



## Fisherman

York and York Minster last shot from top of the minster, and inside heritage museum
York


----------



## mr. badolki

This weather is ideal for working outdoors so at my daughter's request I raided my collection of salvaged timber and half tins of paint to knock up a table and a bench for her garden.


----------



## Fisherman

Shots taken in Cheddar leading to the cheddar gorge and inside the gorge.


----------



## 2cv

If it wasn’t for covid19 we‘d be on the IOM now. I used to go a lot in the 1970s but then had a long gap till 2006, when we went in February. Even in winter it’s spectacular, and an old friend took us for a tour in his helicopter.


----------



## Fisherman

San Tropez


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Taken couple days ago. Plant names are in the file names, hover over each picture to find them.


----------



## zzr1400tim

I love York


Fisherman said:


> York and York Minster last shot from top of the minster, and inside heritage museum
> York View attachment 82574View attachment 82575View attachment 82576View attachment 82577View attachment 82578View attachment 82579View attachment 82580View attachment 82581View attachment 82582


I love York. Pics of me in the Castle Museum and outside the Minster. We stayed in the "haunted" Golden Fleece pub New Year 2019. The only spirits I saw were behind the bar and in my glass.. a lovely place is York


----------



## Fisherman

zzr1400tim said:


> I love York
> 
> I love York. Pics of me in the Castle Museum and outside the Minster. We stayed in the "haunted" Golden Fleece pub New Year 2019. The only spirits I saw were behind the bar and in my glass.. a lovely place is York
> 
> View attachment 82746View attachment 82747View attachment 82748View attachment 82749



We book rowan tree park every December for three nights.
Its booked this year and just booked 2021 today.
We love walking round the wall, visiting the museums, the Christmas market.
But don't know what will happen with these bookings, lets hope we can get back.


----------



## zzr1400tim

Fisherman said:


> We book rowan tree park every December for three nights.
> Its booked this year and just booked 2021 today.
> We love walking round the wall, visiting the museums, the Christmas market.
> But don't know what will happen with these bookings, lets hope we can get back.


I am sure it will be this year.. this coronavirus crap is disappearing as quickly as it emerged. I fancy taking the MH up for the Christmas market this year too


----------



## Fisherman

zzr1400tim said:


> I am sure it will be this year.. this coronavirus crap is disappearing as quickly as it emerged. I fancy taking the MH up for the Christmas market this year too


Last year the Christmas market was just to busy on the Saturday.
I agree that we should be ok too get there but I reckon social distancing will be in place.


----------



## 2cv

In July last year we toured Essex and Sussex, finishing off with an overnight stay after the air display at Shuttleworth. We are very lucky to live on such a beautiful island.


----------



## Fisherman

Shots from Naples zoo in Florida and a Florida sunset at Naples peir.

View attachment 82760


----------



## winks

So, that’s the new pipes fitted on the steering rack and engine run up to temperature at 2000 revs for half an hour. MOT sorted for the end of June then cancel the SORN and away we go. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## 2cv

Just a year ago this weekend we left the meet at Anglesey after the open day with air show and went to Coventry for the Citroen 100th anniversary event.


----------



## Fisherman

Nice the first photo is the temporary memorial to those who died in the terrorist attack.


----------



## Fisherman

I meant to show this shot also from Nice. It’s a Lowrie type painting of the view in the photo by Jean Klissak.


----------



## Fisherman

Shots taken from Ben Hiant some shots  looking over to Mull. The ferry is arriving from Tobermory.


----------



## Fisherman

Shots from the grey mares tale


----------



## Winger

Back to the 2CV. The last time I filled my car up with fuel one pulled up alongside me. It was a 1982 model and looked immaculate. 
I got chatting to the owner who advised me he had it from new. Speedo reading of 257,000 and still going strong. Bought for £400 on a trade in. A duck egg blue colour


----------



## Snapster

We had a couple of 2CV’s in the ‘90’s. A Plums n Custard Dolly and a Teal blue one. Both brilliant fun, when our daughter was young, we had a friend over from the USA who looked after her before she started school. 
Our friend used the 2CV daily and loved it. 

There are 2 in our village, and a Dyanne. The Owners are all members of a local Deux Chevaux club who have rallies every month during the good weather. It’s great to see them when they all start off from the local Marie and drive past our house.


----------



## 2cv

Reading the last couple of posts saw me looking back through my 2cv pictures. These are a few from 10-15 years ago. A couple of weddings, a rebuild and the 2005 World Meeting in Kelso.


----------



## Val54

Staying on the 2CV them, we stumbled across this rally in Cordes-sur-Ciel a few years ago ................


----------



## Fisherman

A great trip to Lisbon


----------



## 2cv

Safari near Lusaka.


----------



## jagmanx

2cv said:


> Safari near Lusaka.
> 
> View attachment 83017View attachment 83018View attachment 83019View attachment 83020View attachment 83021View attachment 83022View attachment 83023View attachment 83024View attachment 83025View attachment 83026


Wildlife my favourite trips !
Zimbabwe and Botswana.
India
Svalbard
Tanzania
South Africa


----------



## Fisherman

New York


----------



## Silver sprinter

Thanks for all the pics. Keep them coming


----------



## Fisherman

Silver sprinter said:


> Thanks for all the pics. Keep them coming



I still have a few left


----------



## Fisherman

Posting tonight won’t be able to tomorrow.
These shots were all taken within map area.
The first one is Eilean Donin Castle at night.
The second photo was taken in Plockton.


----------



## Carrerasax

Fisherman said:


> A great trip to Lisbon


We should have been there in April, gutted we didn’t make it, next year, who knows!!!!?


----------



## Fisherman

Carrerasax said:


> We should have been there in April, gutted we didn’t make it, next year, who knows!!!!?



Hope you do, great city, great people.
The aquarium (second largest in the world) well worth a visit.


----------



## trevskoda

Love all the picys folks and keep em coming.


----------



## 2cv

Southern Texas, amazing people, Galveston, the ultimate fighter, Pearl Harbour re-enactment, San Antonio, the capital Austin.


----------



## Toffeecat

Some great pics


----------



## jeanette

Fisherman said:


> Posting tonight won’t be able to tomorrow.
> These shots were all taken within map area.
> The first one is Eilean Donin Castle at night.
> The second photo was taken in Plockton.
> View attachment 83073View attachment 83074View attachment 83075View attachment 83076View attachment 83077View attachment 83078View attachment 83079View attachment 83080View attachment 83083


We usually  stay on a little site there and just off the site is a lovely home bakery and pizza place


----------



## Fisherman

The monument to 911 meant so much to me. As a retired firefighter I know what they went through, I understood what emotions were running through their minds on that saddest of days. But that to was laced with anger. Why, well they should never have been put into that position, and the authorities should have known of the possibility of building collapse. In the richest most powerful country on the planet they did not even  supply these men with radios that could communicate with the outside. When the north tower came down, those that would perish inside the south tower were not even aware of this. And nobody has been held to account for this, nobody. Not even a proper enquiry. RIP.  The other two shots are from Brooklyn bridge.


----------



## 2cv

runnach said:


> That is one fancy Exxon Mobil Jackup rig, Bill, very posh legs



It’s an excellent museum now, complete with a Bristow chopper.


----------



## 2cv

Arizona and Nevada


----------



## jeanette

Fisherman said:


> The monument to 911 meant so much to me. As a retired firefighter I know what they went through, I understood what emotions were running through their minds on that saddest of days. But that to was laced with anger. Why, well they should never have been put into that position, and the authorities should have known of the possibility of building collapse. In the richest most powerful country on the planet they did not even  supply these men with radios that could communicate with the outside. When the north tower came down, those that would perish inside the south tower were not even aware of this. And nobody has been held to account for this, nobody. Not even a proper enquiry. RIP.  The other two shots are from Brooklyn bridge.
> View attachment 83148View attachment 83149View attachment 83151View attachment 83152View attachment 83153



My brother also a retired firefighter said exactly the same when it happened Fisherman when it happened he was absolutely livid to be honest


----------



## runnach

jeanette said:


> My brother also a retired firefighter said exactly the same when it happened Fisherman when it happened he was absolutely livid to be honest


The world certainly changed that day forever 911 for my generation is.  The Kennedy moment everyone remembers where they were and what they were doing I remember watching it unfold on TV like a Bruce Willis film ,surreal RIP all those involved


----------



## Fisherman

Budapest


----------



## Fisherman

jeanette said:


> My brother also a retired firefighter said exactly the same when it happened Fisherman when it happened he was absolutely livid to be honest



Sadly the standards of health and safety in the US are well below this country. There is a perception in the US that firefighters lives are almost expendable, it’s their job to take unnecessary risks and die. But what happened that day was disgraceful. 343 firefighters died needlessly. A proper risk assessment had never been done on the towers, even though they knew that this was a possibility. The Empire State Building was struck by a Dakota in 1945, and there had been a near miss several years before. These men were put into an impossible situation. 
At the start of the fire people were told to remain in the building, no proper evacuation planning had been done for such an incident. But the biggest crime was communications or the complete lack of them. 
People should have been jailed for what happened, yet not one person has been brought to justice. Now it’s been turned into a money making show charging people $30 to enter the museum, with street vendors pestering people to buy guide books about 911. RIP.


----------



## Fisherman

Naples Florida


----------



## 2cv

Southern California


----------



## Fisherman

We are very lucky within walking distance we have the Campsie fells and these shots were taken from the second highest point of the campsies meikle bin. On a clear day you can see the forth bridges. The lake in the foreground is Carron valley
reservoir.


----------



## Fisherman

Ben Vrakie


----------



## 2cv

Took these at Christmas 2008 went work meant spending Christmas in New York. Not the best quality but gives a taste of what it’s like in this fantastic city at that time of year.


----------



## Fisherman

San Francisco


----------



## 2cv

A few nice vehicles at ICCCR Harrogate in 2012.


----------



## Fisherman

Ben A’an, the Trossachs.


----------



## Snapster

This was our sunset last night looking through our kitchen window.


----------



## Herbenny

These were taken on chlactoll beach right at the top of Scotland.
I would love to go back there in the height of winter


----------



## caledonia

It’s behind you!!!


----------



## mjvw

Love this picture roll on wilding going lockdown crazy


----------



## Fisherman

Meikle Bin in the Campsie Fells Today.


----------



## caledonia

Crow chasing the Red Kite away from its young.


----------



## 2cv

RV Museum Amarillo


----------



## Snapster

I have a friend in Wyoming who has a mid 70’s GMC RV. It’s in as new condition and is used regularly.


----------



## Fisherman

This is were I want to be right now.
On the hills of western Arran, walking up from mid thundergay then returning to the road in pirnmil. Loch Tanna in the foreground with north goatfell, goatfell, cir mhor, and all of its eastern hills in the background.


----------



## caledonia

The old dog just loves catching bubbles.


----------



## Fisherman

Last summer up north ahhhh


----------



## Fisherman

In the garden yesterday


----------



## caledonia

My garden today. In the rain


----------



## davef

6 days hard work. 1986 Valmet 605 tractor and pan mixer loaded with 2.7t digger, 3 sets of muscles, 223 bags cement, 40 tons gravel, 106m of new concrete road. 
Glad to finish, for now - ran out of materials, another 150m to do sometime/maybe/possibly....


----------



## 2cv

A bit different to the nice views mainly in this thread, but they say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## caledonia

Mummy Woodpecker is bringing her baby to the feeders.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

2cv said:


> A bit different to the nice views mainly in this thread, but they say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder
> 
> View attachment 83905View attachment 83906View attachment 83907



Where's the spare pair of tights?!


----------



## Fisherman

mariesnowgoose said:


> Where's the spare pair of tights?!



He's wearing them


----------



## Val54

The cygnets at my local fishery are growing up fast .........


----------



## trevskoda

caledonia said:


> View attachment 83788My garden today. In the rainView attachment 83786


More like air strips than gardens.


----------



## Deleted member 77519

Iff I could get the Van in the garden would I need to go away?


----------



## zzr1400tim

2cv said:


> A bit different to the nice views mainly in this thread, but they say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder
> 
> View attachment 83905View attachment 83906View attachment 83907


I am presuming its an air cooled 2CV motor? I see you have used one of the silly blue gloves many folks are wearing nowadays to protect the carb inlet from filth and covid 19..
I agree with you.. beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## zzr1400tim

Hallmut said:


> Iff I could get the Van in the garden would I need to go away?View attachment 83939


if I had a garden like that I wouldn't need to go away


----------



## Deleted member 77519

Even better if I could get it on the decking.


----------



## barge1914

Fisherman said:


> Last summer up north ahhhh View attachment 83675View attachment 83676View attachment 83677View attachment 83678View attachment 83679View attachment 83680


That can't be Scotland, I can't see any snow! What's more I can see the mountains!


----------



## mariesnowgoose




----------



## jeanette

caledonia said:


> Mummy Woodpecker is bringing her baby to the feeders. View attachment 83933


We’ve also had young woodpeckers in the garden lovely watching them feeding


----------



## caledonia

Nice to see mummy Roe Deer having her supper. She has a Wee Bambi which must be hiding.


----------



## Deleted member 77519

Van ready and on the starting blocks.


----------



## Fisherman

mariesnowgoose said:


> View attachment 83952
> 
> View attachment 83953
> 
> View attachment 83954
> 
> View attachment 83955
> 
> View attachment 83956
> 
> View attachment 83957
> 
> View attachment 83958
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83960
> 
> View attachment 83961



Simply stunning Marie, do you do homers


----------



## Deleted member 77519

My garden next Marie.


----------



## Fisherman

Hallmut said:


> My garden next Marie.



There’s a queue,


----------



## trevskoda

Not camping but a run out up antrim coast to cushendun stop for grub,here i could see the elsa crag rock, then on to a forest walk above ballycastle.


----------



## Fisherman

Benarty Hill overlooking Loch Leven. walk from Lochore.
A great walk 11km 90m to 350m elevation mainly through woods.
Or if you wish you could continue through to Loch Leven and Kinross.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Fisherman said:


> Simply stunning Marie, do you do homers



What's a homer? You mean as in 'Simpson'?   

I'd always dreamed about travelling around in a camper helping people with their gardens.

A lady in Aberdeen desperately wanted me to go up and help out with hers a couple of years back.
She'd bought a few plants from me, but unfortunately I couldn't find the time to get away.
I'm overdue a visit down to Ral & Izzy's place to check out their garden. That's just for me to cast a critical eye over his work to date(!) whilst consuming craft beer and grub on demand as payment for my expertise... be afraid @izwozral, be very afraid...!!!    
(no removing of man-eating manhole covers, mind! - poor old @Pauljenny   )

Unfortunately I'm limited in what I can actually do now physically (at least over any long period of time), but got no shortage of ideas when it comes to design and planting 

One of our (brave!) Scottish members has already been in touch about what they should plant in a specific area on their property.
I haven't made any suggestions yet, but got a few ideas in my head and low maintenance is big on the agenda.
One thing you can't have is a garden interfering too much if you're a serious motor homer.
Also not everyone is a mad-keen gardener, or wants too much work to do once everything is planted up.

There are loads of great ways to make really high impact with low maintenance.
*BUT!* - there is no such thing as a *NO* maintenance garden. That's called concrete, decking, flags or tarmac! 
Even 'low maintenance' gardens require a little bit of work, even if it's only once or twice a year.

It might be nice to do a 'garden advice' tour round Scotland in the future, who knows?


----------



## trevskoda

I like the idea of the blue circle garden.


----------



## RichardHelen262

mariesnowgoose said:


> What's a homer? You mean as in 'Simpson'?
> 
> I'd always dreamed about travelling around in a camper helping people with their gardens.
> 
> A lady in Aberdeen desperately wanted me to go up and help out with hers a couple of years back.
> She'd bought a few plants from me, but unfortunately I couldn't find the time to get away.
> I'm overdue a visit down to Ral & Izzy's place to check out their garden. That's just for me to cast a critical eye over his work to date(!) whilst consuming craft beer and grub on demand as payment for my expertise... be afraid @izwozral, be very afraid...!!!
> (no removing of man-eating manhole covers, mind! - poor old @Pauljenny   )
> 
> Unfortunately I'm limited in what I can actually do now physically (at least over any long period of time), but got no shortage of ideas when it comes to design and planting
> 
> One of our (brave!) Scottish members has already been in touch about what they should plant in a specific area on their property.
> I haven't made any suggestions yet, but got a few ideas in my head and low maintenance is big on the agenda.
> One thing you can't have is a garden interfering too much if you're a serious motor homer.
> Also not everyone is a mad-keen gardener, or wants too much work to do once everything is planted up.
> 
> There are loads of great ways to make really high impact with low maintenance.
> *BUT!* - there is no such thing as a *NO* maintenance garden. That's called concrete, decking, flags or tarmac!
> Even 'low maintenance' gardens require a little bit of work, even if it's only once or twice a year.
> 
> It might be nice to do a 'garden advice' tour round Scotland in the future, who knows?



I think you should start your tour in Huddersfield, I am sure we can find a place for you to park your motorhome for a month or three


----------



## RichardHelen262

Hallmut said:


> Van ready and on the starting blocks.View attachment 84007


Me too


----------



## caledonia

That’s me ready to go. Had to do discs and pads all round and replaced the seized nsf caliper. Brakes really do suffer when your van is not getting used so before heading off after being parked up for a while give your van a good run and a look over to make sure things are ok especially your brakes.


----------



## RichardHelen262

caledonia said:


> That’s me ready to go. Had to do discs and pads all round and replaced the seized nsf caliper. Brakes really do suffer when your van is not getting used so before heading off after being parked up for a while give your van a good run and a look over to make sure things are ok especially your brakes. View attachment 84320


Wow they are bad


----------



## barge1914

Just how we like quiet and wild, and dry...Ravenstonedale. Note the little white dot in the distance. And the sheep with lockdown haircut and blue rinse.


----------



## harrow

trevskoda said:


> I like the idea of the blue circle garden.



The locals here like that, concrete front and back with  shed with beds at the far end of the garden


----------



## trevskoda

Had a we spin up to ballykelly today for horsepiddle apt for wife so made a day of it clockwise round the coast back to home,some picys looking to rathland & tor head,and a few above ballycastle where years back a we german girl was raped and murdered by some low life scum.
And some stones painted by the little folk.


----------



## Val54

Newborough, Anglesey yesterday


----------



## winks

Not camping, just s day trip. Birkrigg Common, Ulverston. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## Fisherman

Shots from Galloway, New England bay, port Logan, and Drummore.
A lovely part of Scotland with lots of WC spots.


----------



## winks

runnach said:


> First trip out since last year. Grandad can we have camp fire, no problemo says moi.
> 
> Grandad, I have never fished before, can I try it? I borrowed a rod and no problemo says moi
> View attachment 84540View attachment 84541




Fish supper?  

Cheers 

H


----------



## campervanannie

View from the top of the hill in Devon and Sammy the seal who came to see who was pinching his mackerel



 t


----------



## campervanannie

Man in hat is here to catch my breakfast


----------



## Silver sprinter

runnach said:


> Tonight’s sunset.
> View attachment 84672


Terry your starting to  make me very envious,  hope you have a great time


----------



## Fisherman

Madeira, hope to get back next year.

,


----------



## Fisherman

Rattagan, heading back up there soon, cannot wait.


----------



## 2cv

Yosemite, wonder when travel to USA will be possible again.


----------



## Fisherman

Got to be honest Bill.
With recent events and what’s going on over there I have been put of everything visiting the US ever again. I certainly will not be doing so till Covid has been dealt with and Trump is history, and at my age that may we’ll be never. Really sad I had so many good times in my US travels.


----------



## 2cv

Fisherman said:


> Got to be honest Bill.
> With recent events and what’s going on over there I have been put of everything visiting the US ever again. I certainly will not be doing so till Covid has been dealt with and Trump is history, and at my age that may we’ll be never. Really sad I had so many good times in my US travels.



We usually spend 20% of the year there and miss our many friends. Really hoping that it’s good to go back before too long, but actually not too hopeful for next year.


----------



## Tookey

Fisherman said:


> Rattagan, heading back up there soon, cannot wait.View attachment 84685


Fisherman, stunning location. Google does seem to know where Rattagan is so could you share?


----------



## Fisherman

Tookey said:


> Fisherman, stunning location. Google does seem to know where Rattagan is so could you share?



Morvich is nearby


----------



## Deleted member 83817

My view for the night


----------



## zzr1400tim

not wild camping but a nice positive pic of last week on a nice campsite in Cornwall..
(and not one horrible frightened wimp of a blue-

bag tampon wearer clipped over their ears in a mask in sight either)


----------



## 2cv

Tonights view North of Oban.


----------



## Deleted member 83817

Ribble Valley


----------



## SimonM

Now this is proper Wildcamping with a touch of ’oh what have I got myself into?’


----------



## campervanannie

SimonM said:


> Now this is proper Wildcamping with a touch of ’oh what have I got myself into?’ View attachment 87976


Surely that’s I forgot to check the weather great picture though.


----------



## SimonM

It was just this 26th September and the forecast was drizzle. Lucky I carry a foldable shovel. It got its first outing.


----------



## Dezi

SimonM said:


> Now this is proper Wildcamping with a touch of ’oh what have I got myself into?’ View attachment 87976


 I know what you mean.









Dezi


----------



## caledonia

Driving home from Bridge of Orchy during the beast of the east.


----------



## Scotia

Nae snaw but fresh on the coast !


----------



## Aly




----------



## Scotia

Ye had better hurry up Wullie the leaves on the maple have turned an i've started on the new 80 bob brew!


----------



## caledonia

Scotia said:


> Ye had better hurry up Wullie the leaves on the maple have turned an i've started on the new 80 bob brew!View attachment 88092


Get that decanter cheered up. It’s lookin a bit sorry for its self


----------



## Scotia

caledonia said:


> Get that decanter cheered up. It’s lookin a bit sorry for its self


The problem with doing that is it evaporates rapidly.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Scotia said:


> The problem with doing that is it evaporates rapidly.



Whaaat? You wanting us to believe it would get a chance to?!


----------



## Scotia

mariesnowgoose said:


> Whaaat? You wanting us to believe it would get a chance to?!


Honest!


----------



## Scotia

caledonia said:


> Get that decanter cheered up. It’s lookin a bit sorry for its self


My last bottle of Sloe gin  from 4 yrs ago will just about fit in there but on a beer run at the moment.


----------



## caledonia

Scotia said:


> My last bottle of Sloe gin  from 4 yrs ago will just about fit in there but on a beer run at the moment. View attachment 88099


Ditch the mothers ruin and get a proper bottle o malt in there. 
Had a bottle of this last week. Mmmmm


----------



## Scotia

Thats one drink i dont do Whisky cant be doing with the cold sweats early morning.


----------



## caledonia

Scotia said:


> Thats one drink i dont do Whisky cant be doing with the cold sweats early morning.


Ye canny whack a fine malt.


----------



## RSD7a

View attachment 88133


----------



## Snapster

View from our windscreen yesterday afternoon. Was a glorious day, walking on the beach, till I got bitten by something and my elbow swelled up and itched all night!  That’ll teach me to take my jumper off! 



And just along the coast from where we parked..


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Been nowhere lately (waiting on new circuit board for van habitation heater and I really hate being cold when out and about in it) 

So, by way of compensation, this is what's outside the house door just now...

Acers I grew from seed back in 2000, buddha has been there for 15 years now...

















View through living room window:


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Clematis next to front door having a *third* go at flowering this year


----------



## caledonia

Dusting of snow on Cairngorm.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

The big acer I grew from seed is finally losing its leaves.
Turns from green, to dark red through to vivid scarlet before dropping.

Two nights ago in the dark (lit by outside light):-









Yesterday morning:-









This morning:-


----------



## Scotia

mariesnowgoose said:


> The big acer I grew from seed is finally losing its leaves.
> Turns from green, to dark red through to vivid scarlet before dropping.
> 
> Two nights ago in the dark (lit by outside light):-
> 
> View attachment 88388
> 
> View attachment 88389
> 
> Yesterday morning:-
> 
> View attachment 88386
> 
> View attachment 88387
> 
> This morning:-
> 
> View attachment 88390
> 
> View attachment 88391


Did you have a frost?


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Scotia said:


> Did you have a frost?



Nope. Frost has nothing to do with the leaves dropping or colouring.

The tree decides when it has coloured up enough to signal the leaves are done with and then drops them. 
Leaves start changing colour when the days start getting shorter and the nights cooler, not because of frost.

My acer has usually coloured up well every year for the past 20 years, except where there has been an extra-early frost or heavy wind and/or rain.

In autumn the days start getting shorter and there is less sunlight. This is a signal for the leaves to prepare for winter and to stop making chlorophyll. Once this happens, the green colour starts to fade and the reds, oranges, and yellows become visible.

Cool temperatures, particularly at night, combined with abundant sunlight, promote the best leaf colours. Freezing conditions destroy the machinery responsible for this change, so early frost actually means an early end to colourful foliage!

So an early frost will *end* colourful foliage and cause leaves to drop _before_ they change colour. 

The best weather for brilliant autumn foliage is a growing season with ample moisture followed by a dry, cool and sunny autumn with warm days and cool (but frostless!) nights. 

Heavy wind or rain can also cause the leaves to drop before they fully develop their autumn colour.


----------



## Scotia

mariesnowgoose said:


> Nope. Frost has nothing to do with the leaves dropping or colouring.
> 
> The tree decides when it has coloured up enough to signal the leaves are done with and then drops them.
> Leaves start changing colour when the days start getting shorter and the nights cooler, not because of frost.
> 
> My acer has usually coloured up well every year for the past 20 years, except where there has been an extra-early frost or heavy wind and/or rain.
> In autumn the days start getting shorter and there is less sunlight. This is a signal for the leaves to prepare for winter and to stop making chlorophyll. Once this happens, the green colour starts to fade and the reds, oranges, and yellows become visible.
> 
> Cool temperatures, particularly at night, combined with abundant sunlight, promote the best leaf colours. Freezing conditions destroy the machinery responsible for this change, so early frost actually means an early end to colourful foliage!
> 
> So an early frost will *end* colourful foliage and cause leaves to drop _before_ they change colour.
> 
> The best weather for brilliant autumn foliage is a growing season with ample moisture followed by a dry, cool and sunny autumn with warm days and cool (but frostless!) nights.
> 
> Heavy wind or rain can also cause the leaves to drop before they fully develop their autumn colour.


That'll be me told then!


----------



## 2cv

Living in the Central belt we’re not to leave the health board area or make unnecessary journeys, but we had planned a few days away in the van before the restrictions and the advice was that planned trips away during half term need not be cancelled, so in lovely weather off we went to the West coast.
Visited Benmore botanic garden, fantastic at the time of year.






We also found some nice quiet spots to spend the night with great views.





Here’s hoping that we’ll soon be freed to use the van again.


----------



## groyne

A bit  Game of thrones.


----------



## The laird

Anyone heard from Andy or Janet ? Are they still in Germany ? Have they got another veh yet?


----------



## Ericwalford

mariesnowgoose said:


> Been nowhere lately (waiting on new circuit board for van habitation heater and I really hate being cold when out and about in it)
> 
> So, by way of compensation, this is what's outside the house door just now...
> 
> Acers I grew from seed back in 2000, buddha has been there for 15 years now...
> 
> View attachment 88169
> 
> View attachment 88170
> 
> View attachment 88171
> 
> View attachment 88173
> 
> View through living room window:
> 
> Like your pictures
> This is in my back garden .so at home got water ingress in rear wall of motorhome
> View attachment 88174


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Ericwalford said:


> Like your pictures
> This is in my back garden .so at home got water ingress in rear wall of motorhome



That green parakeet means you must be somewhere down south? Walford maybe? (clue in the name...?)  

Sorry to hear about water ingress, hope you manage to get it sorted


----------



## harrow

mariesnowgoose said:


> That green parakeet means you must be somewhere down south? Walford maybe? (clue in the name...?)
> 
> Sorry to hear about water ingress, hope you manage to get it sorted



The parrots _green parakeet_ are up as far a Preston   down here they are trying to get rid of them


----------



## BarryMaytum

A few from the last 4 months on the road...

Ashbridge forest



Elan Valley



Gower peninsula 



Stonehenge (stating the obvious!)



Harrogate


Just outside Glenfinnan 




Skye (Torrin)



Skye again


And again


----------



## 2cv

Northern lights showing in North East Scotland a couple of days ago. Pictures here.


----------



## trevskoda

I have tried planting loads od seeds/plants in my garden but the weeds always win and the good ones dont grow.


----------



## caledonia

We were at the sculpture trail at Feshiebridge yesterday. A lot of the wooden sculptures have had to be cut down as we’re getting dangerous. Still worth a visit though and a lot of vans wilding in the carpark.


----------



## Deleted member 47550

First one on the beach at Sands Caravan Park Gairloch looking at Torridon mountains.

Views at Port a Bhaigh looking towards summer isles; weather was so good the reflection on the small loch above the site just off the road was incredible.

Last one Prince Albert's cairn on Balmoral Estate

Taken 3rd week of September.


----------



## groyne




----------



## GreggBear




----------



## Harryw

Forest of Bowland last month.


----------



## Phantom

This morning on the Norfolk coast.


----------



## Dezi

We went out for a run in the new forest this morning.
Lyndhurst is only about 16 miles from Southbourne plenty of horses etc and on the way back
we saw this little lad looking all lonesome so certain people decide that an oatmeal biscuit or two might
cheer him up. Certainly made her happy.







Dezi


----------



## Deleted member 47550

Phantom said:


> This morning on the Norfolk coast.
> View attachment 88497


And then it rained a little later - or so my colleague who lives in Holt told me!


----------



## trevskoda

Dezi said:


> We went out for a run in the new forest this morning.
> Lyndhurst is only about 16 miles from Southbourne plenty of horses etc and on the way back we saw
> we saw this little lad looking all lonesome so certai people decide that an oatmeal biscuit or two might
> cheer him up. Certainly made her happy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 88498
> 
> 
> Dezi


What did you feed to the donkey.


----------



## GreggBear

Dezi said:


> We went out for a run in the new forest this morning.
> Lyndhurst is only about 16 miles from Southbourne plenty of horses etc and on the way back we saw
> we saw this little lad looking all lonesome so certai people decide that an oatmeal biscuit or two might
> cheer him up. Certainly made her happy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 88498
> 
> 
> I'm lonesome too! All oaty biccies will be received with thanks....
> 
> Dezi


----------



## Phantom

Norfolk Jim said:


> And then it rained a little later - or so my colleague who lives in Holt told me!


It was a nice morning then clouded up some with a full rainbow but dry. About 4 o'clock a storm passed through, heavy rain, strong wind and lightning but all calm again now.


----------



## 2cv

As we’re not allowed to go outside our health authority area or make unnecessary journeys I looked back through past photos of better times and found these of a brilliant meet at Otter Ferry a few years ago.


----------



## Robmac

2cv said:


> As we’re not allowed to go outside our health authority area or make unnecessary journeys I looked back through past photos of better times and found these of a brilliant meet at Otter Ferry a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 88509
> View attachment 88507
> View attachment 88508



Remember it well Bill. Cracking meet.


----------



## Toffeecat




----------



## Red Dwarf

From the top of the Bealach last year


----------



## Red Dwarf

The top of the Corrieyairack pass looking north towards Fort Augustus, last year. A bleak place at the best of times. Both the Bealach photo and this one were taken while working, lucky me!


----------



## trevskoda

Kearney point a few weeks back.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox

My positive post of the day ,its go i ng to stop raining soon.


----------



## 2cv

Another really enjoyable meet from a few years ago, the Severn Bore.


----------



## caledonia

Red Dwarf said:


> The top of the Corrieyairack pass looking north towards Fort Augustus, last year. A bleak place at the best of times. Both the Bealach photo and this one were taken while working, lucky me!
> View attachment 88547


I’ve cycled from Laggan to Fort Augustus over the Corrieyariack pass with a hangover in the snow


----------



## Robmac

2cv said:


> Another really enjoyable meet from a few years ago, the Severn Bore.
> 
> View attachment 88555View attachment 88556View attachment 88554



Just spotted my old Compass Drifter in the picture Bill.

Yes, another brilliant meet!


----------



## Silver sprinter

trevskoda said:


> Kearney point a few weeks back.View attachment 88548View attachment 88549


Hi Trev, great pics, would like a lamp post, be a good guy and cut one down for me and il get it when over for your 70th birthday  bash, thanks mate


----------



## trevskoda

Silver sprinter said:


> Hi Trev, great pics, would like a lamp post, be a good guy and cut one down for me and il get it when over for your 70th birthday  bash, thanks mate


KEARNEY POINT is a preserved coastal fishing village with a large open carpark good walks and well worth a look.


----------



## Red Dwarf

caledonia said:


> I’ve cycled from Laggan to Fort Augustus over the Corrieyariack pass with a hangover in the snow


That was either brave or silly, you must be made of tough stuff! Even in the summer it was fun getting 5he sprinter ambulance to the top,


----------



## caledonia

Red Dwarf said:


> That was either brave or silly, you must be made of tough stuff! Even in the summer it was fun getting 5he sprinter ambulance to the top,
> View attachment 88559


Done probably half of the Munro’s on my mountain bike. In all sorts of weathers. Not as bike fit as I used to be but still enjoy the mountains and being part of a mountaineering club.


----------



## 2cv

There are some great views to be seen in the world, none better I think than from 35 to 40 thousand feet.
These pictures start with a Spanish sunset, then the arctic, then sunrise over the Atlantic, the Alps and finally Costa Concordia.


----------



## trevskoda

Not the best places for a forced landing.


----------



## Red Dwarf

Moon with halo effect last night in the Highlands...


----------



## ChrisCross

Finally finished. Here is a pallet I made out of an old coffee table


----------



## RSD7a

Sunrise at Loch Leven recently


----------



## Mischief2

Fisherman said:


> Got to be honest Bill.
> With recent events and what’s going on over there I have been put of everything visiting the US ever again. I certainly will not be doing so till Covid has been dealt with and Trump is history, and at my age that may we’ll be never. Really sad I had so many good times in my US travels.


Too many Trump supporters with even more and bigger firearms for my liking,


----------



## brian c

The last  5 days. Balderslade res   Just up from Hannah’s place.  pic 1 lakenheath Air Force base-approach rd to spectators car park   pic 2.      Yorkshire dales between hawes and Leyburn  Pic 3


----------



## trevskoda

English penguins.


----------



## landoboguy

Best i could do with my not so smart phone, but the cranes and port lights with full moon at the river mersey looking from new brighton side from fort perch  across the river, probably 18 or so vans dotted about the whole prom last night.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Neil has gone out to do a forage/stock-up shop before Thursday's lockdown hits us.

I was feeling but cheesed off so I've just used up the last of some pancake mix I did last night.
Not outdoors or in the camper, but still a perfect recipe if you are in the camper. 

Recipe: (other types of flour and milk can be used)

125 grams organic white spelt flour
2 organic eggs
300ml Plenish oat milk - has to be Plenish for me I'm afraid, other brands are cr*p by comparison. 

Mmmm mmmmmmm. Fresh lemon juice and bad-for-you ordinary white sugar.
Made four nice pancakes. I've just eaten the lot. Yummy yummy stuffy tummy 

Also got a crate full of Bramley's someone gave us last Friday sitting looking at me.
Just have to think what to make with them....


----------



## Scotia

What is it with oat milk? heard about it for the first time last month when a girl contacted me about manufacturing vessels ( similar to a brew house) for her to make oat milk.


----------



## Obanboy666

Scotia said:


> What is it with oat milk? heard about it for the first time last month when a girl contacted me about manufacturing vessels ( similar to a brew house) for her to make oat milk.


I was led to believe milk came from mammals not plants or have I got it wrong ?


----------



## mark61

Guess it sounds better than oat juice. 

Pretty sure they have to call it oat drink or similar when for sale.


----------



## SquirrellCook

Obanboy666 said:


> I was led to believe milk came from mammals not plants or have I got it wrong ?


There is a new movement amongst plant life.  They have heard on the grapevine that animals are no longer being eaten by some humans.  So to get in on the act.  Vegetable milk!  They don't want to be eaten either.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

It's a vegetable alternative to dairy milk, hence why the producers use the phrase 'milk'.

Don't get me wrong, I love all dairy products, but I decided to stop using cow's milk last year for a host of very good health reasons specific to me.
I often use goat's milk instead, but it can have a strong taste whereas oat 'milk' doesn't have a strong taste and is therefore way more versatile.

I've found that oat 'milk' is the only decent 'dairy-free' vegetable offering that works well for all sorts of recipes that would normally have required proper dairy milk.

Soya 'milk' tastes disgusting to me and coconut milk is OK, but obviously sweet, so not as versatile depending what you're cooking or baking.

PS - trust me, it produces fab pancakes every bit as good, if not better, than pancake recipes using dairy milk!
I wouldn't bother myself making them otherwise  

PPS - besides, you're just an old-fashioned bunch of stick-in-the-muds who appear to not like anything new-fangled - unless of course, it has an engine in it! Where's your sense of adventure?!


----------



## Scotia

I like full fat me!


----------



## Scotia

Hey i can adjust from manufacturing brewing vessels to oat milk vessels does that count?


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Scotia said:


> Hey i can adjust from manufacturing brewing vessels to oat milk vessels does that count?



Absolutely!


----------



## mid4did

1st attempt,and probably the last at home made chocolate nut and raisin fudge.Probably too much chocolate as it wasn't to "fudgy" Could also be too much rum in the raisins Aided by my willing assistant.Tastes not too bad and bonus doesn't stick to dentures,allegedly.Looking for proper recipes.


----------



## Phantom

Tonight's show!


----------



## caledonia

You can tell the temperatures dropping when the dog won’t move from the fire.


----------



## Snapster

Not too cold here today, about 14 degrees but a bit cloudy,  so we went for our daily 1 hour walk around the village.


----------



## mid4did

After a frosty night.


----------



## 2cv

These were taken at Port Glasgow just before we were confined to Renfrewshire.


----------



## Red Dwarf

Armadale on the north coast...


----------



## winks

Back in August.


----------



## trevskoda

Dinner will soon be served, Mount Stewart Co Down Strangford.


----------



## winks

winks said:


> Back in August.View attachment 89474


For anyone who’s interested, this was from an iPhone 6 and in full size is about 11meg and the same shot with a Sony bridge camera is less than 3meg. So it’s phone for me when it comes to panoramic shots. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## 2cv

Three years ago this weekend there was a great meeting at the Green Frog.







It snowed so much that one member was forced to clear it of his solar panel!


----------



## trevskoda

Lake at errigal poison glen, a must do run.


----------



## Silver sprinter

trevskoda said:


> Lake at errigal poison glen, a must do run.View attachment 89482


Looks nice trev


----------



## trevskoda

Silver sprinter said:


> Looks nice trev


It is, come see for your self.


----------



## Silver sprinter

trevskoda said:


> It is, come see for your self.View attachment 89483


Trev your country looks beautiful,  do you think some look at the price of the ferry rather than what the country offers, or do you think it's you that's stopping people  coming over     I can't make my mind up,


----------



## linkshouse

caledonia said:


> You can tell the temperatures dropping when the dog won’t move from the fire. View attachment 89424


Or, if you just can't get warm enough -


----------



## caledonia

Nice to see the sun again.


----------



## Val54

Snap, it made an appearance in Cheshire on Thursday ...........


----------



## caledonia

Daffys poking their shoots through.


----------



## caledonia

Nice sunset tonight. Ben Lomond in the distance.


----------



## Nosmo king

andyjanet said:


> View attachment 78065View attachment 78066
> nice pike in the stream


nice little jack pike and pretty nice colourful mushrooms


----------



## caledonia

Wee dug loves a crisp frosty morning.


----------



## Snapster

Nice and sunny again here. Now we’re allowed to travel up to 20km from home, we took advantage of a walk through the woods, 2 km away!


----------



## winks

Not really wild camping related, just a view across the Duddon Estuary whilst I had the van out for a run.


----------



## winks

A wee walk out this afternoon. If you're going to be stir crazy, you could do much worse.





Cheers

H


----------



## davef

Sunset from Arran looking towards Isle of Sanda "Spoon Island"


----------



## Silver sprinter

Thanks for putting pics up much appreciated  gerry


----------



## winks

Yesterday afternoon on Walney Island. 





Cheers 

H


----------



## mariesnowgoose

I keep asking for a WOW smiley, a lot of members' photos deserve one.


----------



## winks

On a positive note, no fish were harmed in this production. Moffat November 2017.





Cheers

H


----------



## Toffeecat

Wish i could get out and do some pics! Going stir crazy.


----------



## trevskoda

Toffeecat said:


> Wish i could get out and do some pics! Going stir crazy.


Selfies, naked, a maybe not, scare the kids at xmas.


----------



## 2cv

Nice memories of a Boxing Day picnic a few years ago, above Loch Lomond.


----------



## caledonia

Dogs hogging the fire during the power cut last night.


----------



## Silver sprinter

Hi once again thanks for all the pics into my second week of self isolation  and getting stir crazy. So a big thanks


----------



## caledonia

Spot of curling on the pond


----------



## Robmac

caledonia said:


> Spot of curling on the pondView attachment 90579



Is that Iguana running out to do the sweeping?


----------



## caledonia

Robmac said:


> Is that Iguana running out to do the sweeping?


----------



## trevskoda

Pondasorus im sure.


----------



## winks

https://m.facebook.com/blackcombewe...288620802/2849827301954234/?type=3&source=48A local webcam. 


Cheers 

H


----------



## davef

Ruins of farmstead lost in the jungle of the forestry commission plantation in the south of Arran. This is the turntable mechanism for the horse to walk round and round turning the huge cast iron crown-wheel which will drive a small bevel gear driving the shaft that would run into the building probably working a winnowing machine. Even though I knew close enough to where it was, it took 3 attempts pushing through spruce branches, avoiding tripping on brambles or falling on frost covered rotten fallen trees  or sliding into ditches and bogs to finally find it again surrounded by forest.


----------



## trevskoda

There is one at the ulster folk park for grinding corn, used to be lots out in the country but most gone now.


----------



## Silver sprinter

trevskoda said:


> There is one at the ulster folk park for grinding corn, used to be lots out in the country but most gone now.View attachment 90653


How much did you get for them trev


----------



## caledonia

davef said:


> Ruins of farmstead lost in the jungle of the forestry commission plantation in the south of Arran. This is the turntable mechanism for the horse to walk round and round turning the huge cast iron crown-wheel which will drive a small bevel gear driving the shaft that would run into the building probably working a winnowing machine. Even though I knew close enough to where it was, it took 3 attempts pushing through spruce branches, avoiding tripping on brambles or falling on frost covered rotten fallen trees  or sliding into ditches and bogs to finally find it again surrounded by forest.
> 
> View attachment 90648


It would be housed in a building called a Gin Gang.


----------



## Obanboy666

Melon Udrigle 2019. fingers crossed I get up there this year.


----------



## Robmac

Obanboy666 said:


> Melon Udrigle 2019. fingers crossed I get up there this year.
> View attachment 90683



That's on my list Steve. Never been there though.


----------



## Obanboy666

Robmac said:


> That's on my list Steve. Never been there though.


You have to get there, one of my favourite places in Gods country.
I had driven past the turning to get there dozens of times before campervanannie mentioned the place, always call in when up the west coast.
No amenities apart from waste disposal and fresh water but worth the tenner a night for the location alone imho.


----------



## 2cv

The Isle of Man is covid-19 free and the residents live without the restrictions elsewhere. I look forward to getting back there, perhaps in 2022.


----------



## caledonia

In the garage cleaning up some salvaged wood. Glad I’ve got my trusty wee burner.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

I'll be more than happy for a simple unrestricted trip on the doorstep - up the Northumberland coast ...


caledonia said:


> In the garage cleaning up some salvaged wood. Glad I’ve got my trusty wee burner. View attachment 90708



Nice


----------



## caledonia

Nice sunset tonight.


----------



## Snapster

We’ve been walking along our local canal for a year or two now, and have been seeing kingfishers darting around. Every time I take my camera, they seem to hide, but I caught this one today.
Not the best photo, it was up a tree about 50 metres away, but I’ve got a long lens..........


----------



## 2cv

Snapster said:


> We’ve been walking along our local canal for a year or two now, and have been seeing kingfishers darting around. Every time I take my camera, they seem to hide, but I caught this one today.
> Not the best photo, it was up a tree about 50 metres away, but I’ve got a long lens..........
> 
> View attachment 90765



Brilliant photo, they move so quickly it’s very hard to photograph them.


----------



## caledonia

Lovely afternoon for a walk.


----------



## caledonia

Some pics from today’s stroll. After making a snowman on the pond.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

caledonia said:


> Some pics from today’s stroll. After making a snowman on the pond. View attachment 90814View attachment 90816View attachment 90817



Snowman? Sure you mean Snow-meringue?


----------



## caledonia

mariesnowgoose said:


> Snowman? Sure you don't mean Snow-meringue?


Snow iced gem


----------



## mariesnowgoose

caledonia said:


> Snow iced gem



'Zactly!  

Oh my god, you're much older than I thought!!!


----------



## caledonia

I love cold crisp sunny days. Apart from my drive being like the Cresta Run.


----------



## trevskoda

Love that driveway Me Lord.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

trevskoda said:


> LOve that driveway Me Lord.



Were you doffing your cap while you typed that?


----------



## trevskoda

Yes i would love to live up a long lane away from d--k heads and verg/mail.


----------



## caledonia

trevskoda said:


> Yes i would love to live up a long lane away from d--k heads and verg/mail.


That was one of our requirements when house hunting. To be well of the beaten track but we still have to pinch ourselves when we pull up to the gates and drive up the drive.


----------



## 2cv

2019 Moffat Rally we had “technical difficulties” in the main street. Totally sorted for 2020 but of course no rally. Here’s hoping it takes place in 2021.


----------



## kenspain

TAKE CARE,
Many side roads and Motorways are closed over here at the moment heavy snow overnight have made a lot of problem's on the roads over here now so i would not advice any one traveling this way.


----------



## trevskoda

No one is allowed to travel.


----------



## caledonia




----------



## trevskoda

I have just nabed that tree and snow for a screen saver ta.


----------



## caledonia

trevskoda said:


> I have just nabed that tree and snow for a screen saver ta.


Your welcome Trev


----------



## caledonia

Pentland hills today taken by my youngest son.


----------



## caledonia

Loch Skeen above The Grey Mares Tail near Moffat. Taken a few days ago by my youngest.


----------



## BKCharles

andyjanet said:


> We are walking lots and have our own different views!
> I’m sure most of you have gardens and patios and DIY your proud of !
> Here’s a couple of photos from today let’s see some positive photos from you
> Picture 1 is a bird feeder I made from a satsuma box and pic 2 is a spot I’m going swimming in when this is all finishedView attachment 78022View attachment 78023


Frosty leaves on a walk from home


----------



## dave and mary

Moved here on 20th December 2019, then came lock down so a year making a garden.


----------



## Robmac

dave and mary said:


> Moved here on 20th December 2019, then came lock down so a year making a garden.View attachment 90960View attachment 90961View attachment 90962View attachment 90963



Very nice Dave.

Hope you and Mary are well.


----------



## rugbyken

went out yesterday to a stone age hill fort at burroughs on the hill 4.8 mls from home met my single parent son & grandson took the dog to make triple reasons, took along the monocular telescope he’d bought me for christmas as from the fort walls you can see for 30+ miles left home 1:30 in full sun but chilly drove to fort so foggy you couldn’t see the other side of the fort let alone lincoln cathedral 25 mls away left about 3 drove 1 ml to somerby village as we came out of it full sun & 3 deg


----------



## mariesnowgoose

rugbyken said:


> went out yesterday to a stone age hill fort at burroughs on the hill 4.8 mls from home met my single parent son & grandson took the dog to make triple reasons, took along the monocular telescope he’d bought me for christmas as from the fort walls you can see for 30+ miles left home 1:30 in full sun but chilly drove to fort so foggy you couldn’t see the other side of the fort let alone lincoln cathedral 25 mls away left about 3 drove 1 ml to somerby village as we came out of it full sun & 3 deg



Good job you don't live in Derbyshire!


----------



## trevskoda

Love them, a fort in every field here.


----------



## rugbyken

nothing as modern as that here trev though reading up i was surprised to find it was an iron age settlement no stone evident just a raised earthen rampart about 15ft high in places built on top of a promontory and cleared slopes all around anyone attacking would have had to go up a 45deg plus slope the main entrance is a ramp with raised banks funnelling you in the centre enclosure is huge prob area of two football pitches the scale is tremendous though the existing fort was there it was taken over by the romans who called it caesar’s fort


----------



## dave and mary

Robmac said:


> Very nice Dave.
> 
> Hope you and Mary are well.


We are good thanks Rob enjoying our new life down here in Somerset, hope all well with you, you never know if things improve we may catch up again in 2021.


----------



## 2cv

It will be great when this is over to get back to some meets. Brin in August 2013 was good.


----------



## Silver sprinter

Edinburgh royal hospital car park today. Zoom in. Just hope the driver is OK. Can always get another car. But what a shock for car owners


----------



## caledonia

. Looks like the Landy Discovery has hit the throttle instead of the brake


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Not quite sure what I'm supposed at be looking at, unless that's a mini pile up in the middle where the person in the yellow safety jacket is?

Was it icy conditions?


----------



## caledonia

Been a lovely crisp day in sunny Doune. We’re ready for the snow over the next few days.


----------



## The laird

mariesnowgoose said:


> Not quite sure what I'm supposed at be looking at, unless that's a mini pile up in the middle where the person in the yellow safety jacket is?
> 
> Was it icy conditions?


Marie there's about 7 cars rattled the grey lands has went along them


----------



## The laird

Gerry are you ok being at the eri?


----------



## REC

Bit chilly in Central Portugal this morning


----------



## Silver sprinter

The laird said:


> Gerry are you ok being at the eri?


4 days tests was back yesterday for biopsy  need to wait 2 weeks for results, truth be told I'm feeling great, as you know I look great, while I have the dreaded word,  the biopsy  determines  what road thay go down, but good thing thay can treat, so I'm greatfull for that, and yes while doing my detective work still can't work it out how accident  occurred,  , yes most cars were covered in frost in the morning, that was about 11 o'clock and can't see ice doing that damage, did wonder about there foot  on wrong pedal, my first thought was the driver had passed out, but sure cctv will pick it up,


----------



## The laird

Silver sprinter said:


> 4 days tests was back yesterday for biopsy  need to wait 2 weeks for results, truth be told I'm feeling great, as you know I look great, while I have the dreaded word,  the biopsy  determines  what road thay go down, but good thing thay can treat, so I'm greatfull for that, and yes while doing my detective work still can't work it out how accident  occurred,  , yes most cars were covered in frost in the morning, that was about 11 o'clock and can't see ice doing that damage, did wonder about there foot  on wrong pedal, my first thought was the driver had passed out, but sure cctv will pick it up,


All the best when the results come ,stay safe Gerry


----------



## winks

Orkney 2017.






Cheers

H


----------



## 2cv

2011 at this time we were in Singapore.


----------



## dave and mary

Old Pictures time, Hawes meet in 2014.


----------



## 2cv

beachbumz said:


> I'm lucky enough to have this on my doorstep whilst out exercising.
> 
> View attachment 91223



Beautiful scene, where is it?


----------



## 2cv

For several years about this time there was a 2cv outing to Scotland’s highest pub at Wanlockhead. This was taken one year, the white is not snow but frost.
Though not this year there continues to be a run out to the Tan Hill Inn early each new year.


----------



## trevskoda

beachbumz said:


> I'm lucky enough to have this on my doorstep whilst out exercising.
> 
> View attachment 91223


I lake that a lot


----------



## REC

Different positive photo...not a lovely view though. Lockdown distraction!


----------



## trevskoda

Ok I give up, whats you building.


----------



## REC

trevskoda said:


> Ok I give up, whats you building.


New log store...open at front. Replacing old one which is going to become the toolshed...then the area which currently houses all daves tools, can be drylined, floor done and roof beams replaced! Keeps him occupied!


----------



## Toffeecat

Winter in weardale


----------



## outdoorellen

...in the garden recently...


----------



## trevskoda

outdoorellen said:


> ...in the garden recently...View attachment 91377


Your house in first picy needs a bit of TLC, should we have a whip round.


----------



## REC

trevskoda said:


> Your house in first picy needs a bit of TLC, should we have a whip round.



@Toffeecat  house looks more of a do-er upper.......beautiful in the snow though.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

REC said:


> @Toffeecat  house looks more of a do-er upper.......beautiful in the snow though.



There are lots of remote abandoned industrial and farm buildings up Weardale way, Ruth.

It's beautiful up there, but quite wild and bleak and very cold in the winter.
Not surprising. It's really just the northernmost edge of the North York Moors.


----------



## Fisherman

We are very fortunate we can walk from our home to cort-ma-law and other hills on the campsie fells. Here are some shots from a week ago.


----------



## Forresbroons

A few pics from Findhorn beach a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## 2cv

Obviously no trip out this year, but just 2 years ago at this time we had a lovely few days away on the West coast.


----------



## The laird

Similar up at drummocter


----------



## 2cv

Looking back, 4 years ago we were out in the van at this time in the Aviemore area. Looking forward to being back there next year perhaps. I think that there may be a bit more snow there at the moment.


----------



## caledonia

2cv said:


> Looking back, 4 years ago we were out in the van at this time in the Aviemore area. Looking forward to being back there next year perhaps. I think that there may be a bit more snow there at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 92596


One of or favourite spots.  We normally park under the big tree.


----------



## 2cv

Just looking back at where we’ve been at this time of year. 6 years ago we crossed the Bealach na Ba to Applecross.


----------



## Snapster

This was us in Roncesvalles February 2019. Just a few km inside Spain in the Pyrenees.
it’s next to one of the pilgrim hostels on the Camino de Santiago


----------



## trevskoda

North part of the Atlantic way.


----------



## Biggarmac

This day last year.  Parked near to the centre of Cordoba.  Warm sunny day to see the sights of the city.


----------



## caledonia

We have lots of Snowdrops in and around the garden but only one small clump that look like this.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

caledonia said:


> We have lots of Snowdrops in and around the garden but only one small clump that look like this. View attachment 93886



Hmm.

The "galanthophiles" might go mad for those if it's a rare variety, or a new sport...
Galanthophiles are the train spotters of the gardening world! 

Something like this, for example?

Avon bulbs - Collectors snowdrops - Galanthus Midas

https://www.teabreakgardener.co.uk/where-to-buy-snowdrops-rare-and-unusual/

Golden Fleece snowdrop took 18 years to develop, and holds the record for a single bulb, £1,390 :-


----------



## caledonia

Our neighbour did say they could be quite rare and collectible. Sharon looked them up online and apparently £150 for ten bulbs.


----------



## caledonia

Wee dug cooling off after a bat and ball session.


----------



## Red Dwarf

Moonrise on the moray Firth a couple of days ago..


----------



## winks

This is Black Coombe across the Duddon estuary from where we live. Some would say that Millom, the town at the foot of the hill, could only be improved by an eruption . I shall hold my counsel. 





Cheers

H


----------



## winks

Same hill from Ireleth. 






Cheers 

H


----------



## 2cv

Took this 3 years ago today. The Beast from the East meant that we had to extend our stay in California, what a hardship. Having said that it looks similarly sunny here today, if a little cooler.


----------



## trevskoda

A Hippies paradise.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

trevskoda said:


> A Hippies paradise.



Those houses don't look very hippy-ish to me Trev 
You must know well posh ones!


----------



## trevskoda

mariesnowgoose said:


> Those houses don't look very hippy-ish to me Trev
> You must know well posh ones!


Ok then, beach bums, now tell me the sand is upper class.


----------



## 2cv

I said that it was similar here today, here’s the proof.


----------



## Brockley

Did anyone see Waking Ned. This is where some of it was shot - Niarbyl bay IOM.


----------



## Brockley

Cregneash village was another location same film.


----------



## 2cv

Brockley said:


> Did anyone see Waking Ned. This is where some of it was shot - Niarbyl bay IOM.



lovely spot, we visited there in 2006.


----------



## caledonia

Brockley said:


> Did anyone see Waking Ned. This is where some of it was shot - Niarbyl bay IOM.


Good movie and nice location.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Looks like you lot (apart from our pals norf of the Border) are off out in your vans again, lucky s*ds. 

But I'm quite happy stuck at home just now. 
Desperately need the night time temperatures to rise and get the plants growing properly - they need to get a shift on, way behind for the time of year!
I've got van meets to start going to in a couple months, so I want the bughas gone to new homes and the coldframes emptier.   

Out in the garden this week....


----------



## Val54

The tulips are enjoying the Cheshire sunshine ...........


----------



## Val54

Two for the price of one, same tulips when the sun goes in .............


----------



## Kalleiviken

While waiting for my wife who is with the dentist specialist in Helsingborg, I look at the ferry that runs between Helsingborg and Helsingör in the port of Helsingborg.  We are not allowed to cross without being in quarantine, but the Danes are allowed to enter Sweden for their Swedish summer cottages.


----------



## caledonia

Wee hodge heg in the garden last night


----------



## winks

Wondered where Max had got to. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## 2cv

Still no overnight stops allowed yet in Scotland, but perfect day for a trip to Troon.


----------



## Snapster

2cv said:


> Still no overnight stops allowed yet in Scotland, but perfect day for a trip to Troon.
> 
> View attachment 96580


Our first 2CV was that colour…


----------



## izwozral

Sunset looking towards Grimsby from Spurn Head.


----------



## Kalleiviken

Shelduck visiting the pond where I live.  They never stop nesting, too many cats and dogs?
About wildcamping, my friends often stop outside on the street and camp with electricity connected to my patio.


----------



## Snapster

These arrived on Monday. There’s another Mum and foal having a rest nearby.
They belong to a neighbour who keeps them at the bottom of our garden.


----------



## Snapster

They are huge!


----------



## Val54

Some pics from Slimbridge over the last few days .........


----------



## brian c

Mildenhall  Friday.


----------



## trevskoda

There havr been loads of fast jets and transporters along with choppers flying over us to Belfast INT, they do the navigation runs between here and Wales.


----------



## PaulH

Just outside Builth Wells. Nice and peaceful and a good walk along the river.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Apologies to those who don't use facebook, but I'm exhausted loading up and editing photos this morning and can't be bothered!
Also, I'm off on a wee local trip out for a coffee and plant nursery visit with a couple of friends shortly... Yay!  

It's still miserable, grey and cold here, but at least its not raining (yet!!!) 

Still a very cold and wintry May 2021!


----------



## jeanette

Marie it’s dull but every now and again the sun appears here, enjoy your trip out


----------



## GreggBear

Eating Roadkill said:


> Where do you plug the vacuum cleaner in?


My workshop just across the yard. Rest of the time it just gets a quick brush out. 
I'm not the most anal person when it comes to cleaning, I got a pretty relaxed regime really...


----------



## GreggBear

Might look for a small hoover now I got my solar & inverter fitted & working. Either that or get a new brush....


----------



## trevskoda

Eating Roadkill said:


> You could always take a very long extension lead when you go traveling. Just leave it plugged into the workshop.


Go to the zoo and when the elephant sticks his trunk in then two bricks are handy.


----------



## caledonia

One of our nearly tame Pheasants. He’s called Bert.


----------



## caledonia

Our resident pair of Roe deer paying us a visit. The Doe has recently gave birth.


----------



## trevskoda

Tell Bert not to try flying, walking much safer by far.


----------



## Snapster

Parked up here, it’s next to the Chapelle Notre Dame de Lorette at Le Quillio. Apparently it’s built on the highest piece of this part of Brittany, next to a Neolithic burial site. 
Very peaceful……


----------



## Snapster

Then, nearly sat on this…..


----------



## witzend

Snapster said:


> Parked up here, it’s next to the Chapelle Notre Dame de Lorette at Le Quillio. Apparently it’s built on the highest piece of this part of Brittany,


Talking of high ground an Brittany nice here in fair weather








						Menez Hom | Brittany tourism
					

Dominating the Bay of Douarnenez, the long-backed Menez-Hom hill was sacred to prehistoric people and inspired Breton legends. Take in the sensational




					www.brittanytourism.com


----------



## Snapster

Went here today. Aire right next to a lake and, as usual, free…..
Lac de Mûr de Bretagne.


----------



## shaunellie

Snapster said:


> Went here today. Aire right next to a lake and, as usual, free…..
> Lac de Mûr de Bretagne.
> View attachment 98111


Have you got a location pin. Can't find on Google maps


----------



## trevskoda

Saturdays outing


----------



## Snapster

shaunellie said:


> Have you got a location pin. Can't find on Google maps


There you go....
Aire camping car guerledan


			https://goo.gl/maps/Kk5ct3Lt2XsBccyZ6


----------



## witzend

Snapster said:


> Went here today. Aire right next to a lake and, as usual, free…..
> Lac de Mûr de Bretagne.


Was that drained a few years ago remember visiting one and could see the old houses that where flooded when the lake was created


----------



## mariesnowgoose

trevskoda said:


> Saturdays outingView attachment 98121View attachment 98122View attachment 98123



You been away for the weekend sacrificing virgins again, Trev?


----------



## Snapster

witzend said:


> Was that drained a few years ago remember visiting one and could see the old houses that where flooded when the lake was created


That was 2015. You could see all the old locks and lock keepers cottages as well as the old slate quarry. We drove past a few times but most of the roads to the lake were closed


----------



## witzend

Snapster said:


> That was 2015. You could see all the old locks and lock keepers cottages as well as the old slate quarry. We drove past a few times but most of the roads to the lake were closed


There was a tourist train that we rode on to see the drained lake an area was opened for parking where we spent the night nr a Abbey from memory


----------



## Snapster

That will be l'Abbaye de Bon-Repos. We were there a couple of weeks ago, I think they might be building a new aire over the road, but we’ll go back and check soon.


----------



## Tookey

Eating Roadkill said:


> Wild camping bliss.View attachment 98192


Why all the stones?


----------



## Bonnie

First overnight wild camp in the van


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Tookey said:


> Why all the stones?



Stop the ground scorching? Retain heat for longer? 

Looks like a kinda outdoor fireplace


----------



## trevskoda

Outing in van today, Castlewellan park, then took a back road over the hills to Lisburn, on the way came across a house with the garden full of old m/bikes, must go back someday and take a gander.


----------



## Tookey

mariesnowgoose said:


> Stop the ground scorching? Retain heat for longer?
> 
> Looks like a kinda outdoor fireplace


Not sure about those reasons, it's a very big 'footprint' for wildcamping but only fair to ask why first


----------



## mariesnowgoose

trevskoda said:


> Outing in van today, Castlewellan park, then took a back road over the hills to Lisburn, on the way came across a house with the garden full of old m/bikes, must go back someday and take a gander.View attachment 98202



Not 'some day', Trev, asap! 

Carpe diem, or someone else will get there before you...


----------



## trevskoda

mariesnowgoose said:


> Not 'some day', Trev, asap!
> 
> Carpe diem, or someone else will get there before you...


Find he is the sort who will never part with them, let them rust in peace.


----------



## caledonia

Red Kite behind the house earlier.


----------



## caledonia

Rhododendrons, Azaleas and Bluebells in the woods behind the house.


----------



## trevskoda

If that was here it would be dug up and sold at a car boot sale, I kid you not.


----------



## davef

There is a plankton bloom in the sea around Arran at the moment turning it a Mediterranean turquoise colour. Very striking and quite unusual. Thats "spoon island" - Sanda Isle on the horizon.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy

A different view of Dartmoor..


----------



## Tookey

Positive thread photos;

Well my wife seems pretty damn happy with the view from a Welsh CR

Such a good resource


----------



## caledonia

Adult Woodpecker feeding it’s baby.


----------



## Tookey

RoadTrek Boy said:


> A different view of Dartmoor..
> View attachment 99143


Fantastic photo, really great


----------



## Fisherman

davef said:


> There is a plankton bloom in the sea around Arran at the moment turning it a Mediterranean turquoise colour. Very striking and quite unusual. Thats "spoon island" - Sanda Isle on the horizon.
> 
> View attachment 99120


We’ll be there a week on Monday with our grandson, cannot wait, really missed Arran last year.


----------



## Kalleiviken

Persköps Ställplatz Örkeljunga


----------



## Kalleiviken

A sparrow hawk feasts on a pigeon under a bench in Sala Västmanland.


----------



## Snapster

Bit damp here in the woods today……


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Not travelling right now, but these are some of my pots on the patio in the back garden.


----------



## Kalleiviken

Here I have taken a photo by mistake Ölands Alvar.  Sunny and no rain in sight.  Öland has a constant shortage of water.


----------



## trevskoda

I have got big bloomers here too.


----------



## Fisherman

The Bass rock at sunset from the C&CC site at Dunbar.


----------



## campervanannie

Beautiful spot for a night or two


----------



## RoadTrek Boy

campervanannie said:


> Beautiful spot for a night or twoView attachment 99201


Taken after Vodka consumed I imagine....    Or is the tide going out...


----------



## Fisherman

Took these shots on Sunday night from Dunbar.
The bass rock and an oil tanker at sunset.


----------



## davef

Finally got away for a couple of days - first overnight this year. Delightful. Just across to Kintyre, luckily enough breeze to keep the midges away....
Off the west side of Kintyre-








Saw this in Tarbet - never seen such a high reach cherry picker, wouldn't fancy being on it at full reach....


----------



## winks

Grandkids in for a sleepover a couple of weeks ago.





They don't sleep a lot and they reckon I snore. How very dare they?

Cheers

H


----------



## jeanette

Sunset tonight (Wednesday)


----------



## brian c

This afternoon   Johns field. The nook. Mildenhall. £8. A night. £11 ehu.   Water  toilet emptying.   And what a view. USAF base. Arrived thurs.  leaving Friday am.  They are closed fri sat sun mon July the 4th weekend.  Grrrrrrrrr.  Brian.  Ps. If you don’t like the big ones. USAF lakenheath fighter jets. 8 miles away


----------



## Snapster

Looks nice, we will be heading near there in a few weeks, shame dogs are not allowed though!


----------



## jeanette

Our view while having dinner


----------



## Brockley

Yesterday evening at Sulby Reservoir.


----------



## Drover

Not exactly wild but the only free place in Cromer Norfolk. 
On road next to the sea
The blue building is the chippy, bonus was they were very good


----------



## Blue yonder

A recent trip to the Mull of Kintyre


----------



## Kalleiviken

Wild camping on Öland last week.  Sunset and a late visit by the cows.  The bull roared and seemed angry, but then he went his way with his "girls".


----------



## Val54

Stormy skies in Staffordshire last week ...........


----------



## 2cv

Sunset near Kings Lynn tonight.


----------



## Silver sprinter

Thanks for all the pics. Keep them coming. Gerry


----------



## Fisherman

From the C&MC Dunbar  site at sunset.
Bass rock and a ship out to sea.


----------



## Fisherman

Old man who feeds the swans and their cygnets every day.
They swam all the way from Keir point where we were parked to lamlash harbour  on Arran to see him approx 1.5 miles.


----------



## trevskoda

Co Down Nendrum old monastery and first water powered corn mill in the world.


----------



## Fisherman

The view from our van at Keir Point on Arran this week with the Holy Isle.


----------



## jeanette

Tuesdays park up


----------



## Fisherman

Took this shot in Broxburn near the Dunbar campsite.
Normally I am conservative about building colours, but I really liked this cottage.


----------



## trevskoda

I like we houses to.


----------



## Brockley

Our France, Belgium, Netherlands trip went out of the window because our illustrious independent government didn’t manage to get the promised QR code’s onto our NSS apps in time for the trip.

Quick change of planning and rebooking meant meeting up with friends in the Lakes for the last three days.

Just arrived in Kirkcudbright and added our night stop to this app having found it on another one . The irony is there is a swimming pool right next to us which is listed here (water tap). 

Crossing over to Belfast on Thursday to do our third section (North) of the Wild Atlantic Way. Aire, then ferry back to the island from Dublin at the end of the month.

First two snaps are Derwent, second two are here at Kirkcudbright.


----------



## Forresbroons

Some pictures from our trip this weekend.


----------



## Wully

Rapunzel.


----------



## davef

Abandoned stone-age mattress and pillow.....


----------



## Fisherman

Heading up to do Ben Ledi with the van parked at Kilmahog near Callander.


----------



## Brockley

Kirkcudbright today.


----------



## trevskoda

Wully said:


> Rapunzel.
> View attachment 99899


Is that your daughter.


----------



## 2cv

Lodden, Norfolk.


----------



## Brockley

Girvan Wednesday, ferry from Cairnryan to Larne Thursday, overlooking the rope bridge Carrick y Rede Thursday evening. Today at Port Glenone. Hot hot hot  but nice.


----------



## Brockley

Moved down to Lough Neagh, the Battery Bar, great spot, off license at the pub, free to stay, Chinese restaurant ‘the Fortune’ next door and very good it is too.


----------



## Robmac

Brockley said:


> Girvan Wednesday, ferry from Cairnryan to Larne Thursday, overlooking the rope bridge Carrick y Rede Thursday evening. Today at Port Glenone. Hot hot hot  but nice.View attachment 100024View attachment 100025View attachment 100026View attachment 100027



If that is where I think it is in the second picture, (near Ballygalley) there is a golf green on top of that cliff.

Not somewhere you would want to overhit the ball!


----------



## Brockley

Ah I see where you are thinking, that’s just north of Larne where we got off the ferry. Those pictures were taken right up near the Giants Causway.


----------



## Tookey

Campsite near Keighley, not wildcamping but £5 per adult and allow open fires which was nice


----------



## Brockley

Moved down to Seaghan Dam in Balleer just outside Armagh. Free to stay, 4 spaces marked specifically for motorhomes. We’re on our own! If it’s not on the location app I’ll add it.

Facilities - litter bin and  bench seat tables. Very quiet, a few well mannered kids in cars have visited and gone. A police car went by about an hour ago, friendly waves. Might stay two nights, boy it’s hot


----------



## Brockley

Added to location app


----------



## trevskoda

Brockley said:


> Ah I see where you are thinking, that’s just north of Larne where we got off the ferry. Those pictures were taken right up near the Giants Causway.


So did you go up the bowl near Cairdue golf club, knock dhu where time team did a dig, good car park with fantastic view.


----------



## Brockley

Afraid not Trev, there are just too many choices and too little time.


----------



## winks

trevskoda said:


> So did you go up the bowl near Cairdue golf club, knock dhu where time team did a dig, good car park with fantastic view.View attachment 100263View attachment 100264View attachment 100265View attachment 100266View attachment 100267


If we get over we’ll use you as a local guide Trev.

Cheers

H


----------



## izwozral

Going, Going, gone. 

Overlooking Forres from the Rafford Memorial Garden


----------



## Blue yonder

I couldn't get in to my planned stop at Balloch on Tuesday night as it was jam packed with day trippers from Glasgow and a couple of lucky (or unlucky, depending on your point of view) vans who had arrived before me (it looked like it was going to be a noisy night) so I made my way north up the side of Loch Lomond and beyond Crianlarich to camp at Dalrigh (nr Tyndrum). Carpark was busy with hill walkers enjoying a beautiful day on the hills but was empty by 7pm. Usual visit to the Green Welly Stop for bacon roll and morning cuppa the next day.


----------



## caledonia

Blue yonder said:


> I couldn't get in to my planned stop at Balloch on Tuesday night as it was jam packed with day trippers from Glasgow and a couple of lucky (or unlucky, depending on your point of view. It looked like it was going to be a noisy night) vans who had arrived before me so I made my way north up the side of Loch Lomond and beyond Crianlarich to camp at Dalrigh (nr Tyndrum). Carpark was busy with hill walkers enjoying a beautiful day on the hills but was empty by 7pm. Usual visit to the Green Welly Stop for bacon roll and morning cuppa the next day. View attachment 100335


It’s a nice stop with a nice wee walk down to the river. It’s a pity about the day trippers crapping in the bushes.


----------



## Blue yonder

caledonia said:


> It’s a nice stop with a nice wee walk down to the river. It’s a pity about the day trippers crapping in the bushes.


I managed to do the walk after getting permission from the Tourist Info office to park in their carpark (huge thank you to them), but i had to be out by 6. The only problem was getting back out of the main carpark from the Tourist info as cars were still trying to get in and no one had left any space for them to turn and get out. 
My main reason for going there was to see the Maid of the Loch which had been hoisted out of the water.. A trip down memory lane for me


----------



## caledonia

Blue yonder said:


> I managed to do the walk after getting permission from the Tourist Info office to park in their carpark (huge thank you to them), but i had to be out by 6. The only problem was getting back out of the main carpark from the Tourist info as cars were still trying to get in and no one had left any space for them to turn and get out.
> My main reason for going there was to see the Maid of the Loch which had been hoisted out of the water.. A trip down memory lane for me


I was referring to Dalrigh as a nice place to stop.


----------



## Blue yonder

caledonia said:


> I was referring to Dalrigh as a nice place to stop.


 Yeah, nice walk there too. Went up to the Loch where Robert the Bruce's troops reputedly threw their weapons in the water after surrendering to the English


----------



## winks

A nice day down on the shore on Walney. Three miles from home.

Cheers

H


----------



## Fisherman

Craigmead carpark in Fife is positioned between two small hills east and west Lomond. West Lomond being the furthest from the carpark and the highest of the two, but we did it in 2 hours there and back. The smaller hill east Lomond was done in 45 minutes from the carpark, then we walked down hill to Falkland, a lovely small village well worth a look. The hardest part was walking back up the road from Falkland which took just under an hour. From west Lomond you get good views on Loch Leven. The carpark is fairly large, but at weekends it can fill up with cars, but on both occasions we were there we were the only Motorhome. There are toilet facilities during the day.


----------



## iandsm

Nice place to sit and have breakfast


----------



## Kalleiviken

The next trip will be to Österlen, east coast of Skåne. Where we always stay at the rest area Brösarps Backar.  An interesting hilly landscape created by the ice that covered the Scandinavian countries during the ice age.


----------



## winks

On our way home after an overnight on the community car park in Ingleton.
Cheers

H


----------



## Snapster

Old abbye at Cerisy La Forêt. Stayed the night in the aire about 100metres away.



 Lovely old abbey and loads of sculptures in and around the aire.
This was one of my favourites. Dog wasn’t too impressed though…..
Sorry it’s sideways….


----------



## Brockley




----------



## Brockley

All alone here last night (apart from a herd of deer passing through in the night!). The Magazine Fort in Phoenix Park Dublin. What a great nights sleep and only 6.3 miles from the ferry.


----------



## trevskoda

iandsm said:


> Nice place to sit and have breakfastView attachment 100643


Not sure about the sawdust for breakfast.


----------



## Snapster

Walking to Mont St Michel from the camping car aire a couple of days ago


----------



## Wully

Snapster said:


> Walking to Mont St Michel from the camping car aire a couple of days ago
> View attachment 101342



if you can go along at night to the mont it’s a totally different place once it gets dark and most of the tourists go home.


----------



## Snapster

It is nice at night. I’d forgotten that was only yesterday morning, we’ve been a few times and sat a short distance away as the sun goes down and all the lights on the Mont come on. As you say, a very different place and very impressive to think they built it all without proper scaffolding and cranes, or the modern day curse of Health & Safety!


----------



## Brockley

First night stop after landing in Cherbourg. Pont Rean, south of Rennes.


----------



## Brockley

Free Aire at Riaille


----------



## Brockley

Free Aire at Chanzeaux


----------



## Brockley

Montreuil-Bellay


----------



## Brockley

Currently at the free Aire in Vouvray


----------



## Snapster

We like a free aire too!  They all look nice.


----------



## Brockley

Les Roches L’Eveque near Vendome on the Loire river. Another quiet free Aire.


----------



## winks

Glencaple pier this morning.

Cheers 

H


----------



## Snapster

Walked across this rope bridge today and found ourselves in Wales!


----------



## Snapster

Brockley said:


> Montreuil-Bellay


We went there about 4 years ago and bought 4 bottles of their own wine. Not cheap, but tasted great. 
When we paid for it and was just about to leave, the woman in the shop told us it need to be laid down for at least 4 years!  
Scuppered our evening drink! 
But, it’s been quietly maturing in the basement since then. 4 years is up in a couple of weeks…….


----------



## Catchic

The view from my office today


----------



## Brockley

Free Aire at Montbizot. Hit 32 degrees in the sun today


----------



## Lioncrunch

winks said:


> View attachment 101637
> Glencaple pier this morning.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H


BBQ ‘s a bit high though.


----------



## trevskoda

Radar dish up to, bogies at 11 oclock high.


----------



## Brockley

Neufchâtel-en-Bray tonight. Booked in to the clinic here for tests tomorrow. Keep yo posted


----------



## Brockley

Landed at Le Crotoy, got our test results back mid afternoon by phone after taking them at 10am this morning - both negative. Passenger locator forms done and updated Tous Anti Covid app updated with the new QR code, all set for the tunnel on Thursday. Cooler up here, 28 degrees with a sea breeze -


----------



## Snapster

We had our tests done there last week, ( both neg too) and the dog sorted at Rue. 
Have a good trip back.


----------



## Brockley

Le Crotoy sunset.


Snapster said:


> We had our tests done there last week, ( both neg too) and the dog sorted at Rue.
> Have a good trip back.


Nice one


----------



## Val54

Ile de Re last night ………..


----------



## winks

Galloway Forest and the Isle of Whithorn.

Cheers 

H


----------



## Robmac

winks said:


> Galloway Forest and the Isle of Whithorn.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H



Would love to get a picture of a Red like that H. They're far too quick for me!


----------



## trevskoda

Jack russell food here.


----------



## winks

Robmac said:


> Would love to get a picture of a Red like that H. They're far too quick for me!


That place with the squirrel is the best I've seen for them so far. On the road from Newton Stewart to New Galloway. The place is mobbed with red kite because of a feeding station across the valley and there's all the usual suspects, woodpecker, jay, nuthatch, siskin and more tits than St Tropez. It's called Craig Croft and was only £6 a night. Meg (Biggarmac) was involved in getting the owners set up and we went on her recommendation. We'll be back, no doubt.

Cheers

H


----------



## Robmac

winks said:


> That place with the squirrel is the best I've seen for them so far. On the road from Newton Stewart to New Galloway. The place is mobbed with red kite because of a feeding station across the valley and there's all the usual suspects, woodpecker, jay, nuthatch, siskin and more tits than St Tropez. It's called Craig Croft and was only £6 a night. Meg (Biggarmac) was involved in getting the owners set up and we went on her recommendation. We'll be back, no doubt.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H



I usually try and photograph them at Rothiemurchus but as I say, too quick for me! I have also seen Pine Marten there but they are even quicker.

As you probably know, there is a cafe at Glenmore where they can be easily photographed. I really should have taken the opportunity last time I was there.


----------



## caledonia

Robmac said:


> Would love to get a picture of a Red like that H. They're far too quick for me!


We have a Red Squirrel feeder in the garden and they’ve actually got quite used to us. They’re comical when there’s a few of them jumping and chasing each other round the garden. We have a Red Kite feeding station about half a mile from us and have the roosting in the trees next to the house.


----------



## saxonborg

winks said:


> That place with the squirrel is the best I've seen for them so far. On the road from Newton Stewart to New Galloway. The place is mobbed with red kite because of a feeding station across the valley and there's all the usual suspects, woodpecker, jay, nuthatch, siskin and more tits than St Tropez. It's called Craig Croft and was only £6 a night. Meg (Biggarmac) was involved in getting the owners set up and we went on her recommendation. We'll be back, no doubt.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H


Do you have a location for Craig Croft please Harold?


----------



## GreggBear

Been on the beach today & found these old horseshoe land drainage pipes which had washed out of the cliff side as it eroded. Reminded me of happier times as a lad, laying these alongside my grandad on our farm....


----------



## winks

Here's the link from Searchforsites.









						Craig Croft
					

Details for Craig Croft a Overnight parking - with services Laurieston, Dumfries and Galloway, Scotland, United Kingdom, DG7 2PT



					www.searchforsites.co.uk
				




Cheers

H


----------



## saxonborg

winks said:


> Here's the link from Searchforsites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig Croft
> 
> 
> Details for Craig Croft a Overnight parking - with services Laurieston, Dumfries and Galloway, Scotland, United Kingdom, DG7 2PT
> 
> 
> 
> www.searchforsites.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H


Thank you


----------



## trevskoda

N Trust Castleward house and park today, free entry, good walks and just beside Strangford lough, well worth a vis, glamping pods on site and auto gate out.


----------



## Kalleiviken

Midsummer at Sumpafallen's nature conservation area together with our daughter's family.  We wildcamped in the parking lot one night, twenty-four hours is ok.  Traditional midsummer lunch with pickled herring, sour cream, chopped chives, hard-boiled eggs, boiled fresh potatoes and beer and vodka.  The woman by the car was a researcher who scanned for salmon that had been caught and marked with a transmitter.


----------



## Kalleiviken

Map of the place.  Parking with dry toilet.


----------



## saxonborg

Kalleiviken said:


> Midsummer at Sumpafallen's nature conservation area together with our daughter's family.  We wildcamped in the parking lot one night, twenty-four hours is ok.  Traditional midsummer lunch with pickled herring, sour cream, chopped chives, hard-boiled eggs, boiled fresh potatoes and beer and vodka.  The woman by the car was a researcher who scanned for salmon that had been caught and marked with a transmitter.
> View attachment 101860View attachment 101861View attachment 101862View attachment 101863


My kind of lunch.


----------



## winks

A couple more from Galloway Forest.

















cheers

h


----------



## QFour

Nice CL site right on the banks of Chichester Harbour. Nice walk from the site £12 a night. Brilliant. This holiday we have been trying out some of the cheaper non EHU sites. One was just a small field. £8 a night overlooking Bexhill on Sea.


----------



## trevskoda

Kalleiviken said:


> Midsummer at Sumpafallen's nature conservation area together with our daughter's family.  We wildcamped in the parking lot one night, twenty-four hours is ok.  Traditional midsummer lunch with pickled herring, sour cream, chopped chives, hard-boiled eggs, boiled fresh potatoes and beer and vodka.  The woman by the car was a researcher who scanned for salmon that had been caught and marked with a transmitter.
> View attachment 101860View attachment 101861View attachment 101862View attachment 101863


Tell her its bad manors to pick her nose in public.


----------



## GreggBear

Last nights parkup.


----------



## Tookey

Great location in N Dales courtesy of the forums great app.


----------



## Robmac

Tookey said:


> Great location in N Dales courtesy of the forums great app.
> 
> View attachment 101978



That's what it's all about - perfect spot.


----------



## trevskoda

Always where he is there are sheep.  .


----------



## winks

Sheep to you Trev but in Whitehaven they are the chorus line.

Cheers

H


----------



## Kalleiviken

trevskoda said:


> Always where he is there are sheep.  .


A shepherd who is also a sheep among the other sheep.


----------



## Val54

Pic of our next truck leaving this morning ............... I wish.


----------



## Snapster

This was us last night at Rattlesden in Suffolk on a Greenercamping club site.



Not as glamorous tonight though, we’re at Canterbury Park +Ride, catching the train to France tomorrow.


----------



## caledonia




----------



## Kalleiviken

Christmas in Kalmar on Sweden's east coast 2010. That year we had no global warming.  It was a heavy snowstorm from Russia the day before Christmas Eve.  We had to shovel all day to keep the cars clean.  We kept warm with an electric fan and LPG.  The Finnish winter blanket MASA was installed.  It was me and my wife and my daughter with family who visited my son in Kalmar. The last picture is from Öland where a snowstorm can create high snow drifts. When we lived on Öland we were snowed in on several occasions, could not drive to work.


----------



## trevskoda

Who remembers the big snow of 63, I was about 5 at the time.


----------



## iandsm

CL with very quiet neighbours.


----------



## Robmac

trevskoda said:


> Who remembers the big snow of 63, I was about 5 at the time.View attachment 102111



I was 4 Trev. You old git!


----------



## caledonia

Loch Morlich last night.


----------



## Makzine

trevskoda said:


> Who remembers the big snow of 63, I was about 5 at the time.View attachment 102111


I was 6 at the time and that was the year we moved here and I'm still here


----------



## trevskoda

Robmac said:


> I was 4 Trev. You old git!


You young whippersnappers dont know the half of it.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy

I remember it well, a mate was parked in front of me at a garage as we were getting petrol, I was standing between the cars when a car came around the corner, clipped the curb slid across the road and crashed my mates car pushing back into mine, I don't remember jumping, but I found myself on the pavement without a scratch, never knew I could move that quick....    


trevskoda said:


> Who remembers the big snow of 63, I was about 5 at the time.View attachment 102111


----------



## Kalleiviken

When I waited outside Helsingborg's hospital.  When a man arrives and opens the car, changes shoes, leaves his shoes on the street and drives off.


----------



## jacquigem

What size were they ?


----------



## GreggBear

Playing out again this weekend




Just had breakfast, got Black Sabbath on the memory stick, the only problem I have this morning is deciding the easiest way to get egg yolk out of my beard....


----------



## Kalleiviken

jacquigem said:


> What size were they ?


42- 44


----------



## jacquigem

Is that anywhere near our size 10 ?


----------



## Kalleiviken

jacquigem said:


> Is that anywhere near our size 10 ?


Yes spot on!


----------



## winks

Had a wander around South Walney Nature Reserve yesterday, which is just down the island from home or a wilding spot I know of. Nice way to spend an afternoon ...

Cheers

H


----------



## trixie88

Kalleiviken said:


> When I waited outside Helsingborg's hospital.  When a man arrives and opens the car, changes shoes, leaves his shoes on the street and drives off.
> View attachment 102158


thats how i lost a favorite pair of shoes in a car park..........sat on the steps of the camper ...changed into some other shoes and forgot to pick the other ones up..........now how did that happen........didnt realize till we arrived home that they were missing..............


----------



## Snapster

Lunch stop view today…


----------



## Sharon the Cat

Loch Lochy


----------



## Kalleiviken

Winter camping in Idre fjäll 2013.
 I had not skied downhill in 10 years but it went well.  My wife and I were there with our daughter's family.  We stayed at a CC campsite with electricity and had an electric fan and LPG as heating.  Minus 20 ° C at night, a lot of gas was consumed.


----------



## Brockley

Point of Ayre today.


----------



## Brockley

Perfect day at the Point of Ayre.


----------



## Brockley




----------



## Boris7




----------



## Fionadalgleish

Spud eyeing up the locals


----------



## mistericeman

Tookey said:


> Great location in N Dales courtesy of the forums great app.
> 
> View attachment 101978


One of my fave spots (plenty of lead mines to explore IF you have the, kit) 

The Ford featured in the opening credits of the original All creatures great and small TV series.... 

Around the 28 seconds mark....


----------



## 2cv

Thank you Forestry and Land Scotland, hoping that the trial becomes permanent.


----------



## Gerti58

2cv said:


> Thank you Forestry and Land Scotland, hoping that the trial becomes permanent.
> 
> View attachment 102847View attachment 102848View attachment 102849View attachment 102850


----------



## Gerti58

Looks fab! Where is this please?


----------



## 2cv

Gerti58 said:


> Looks fab! Where is this please?



It’s Achnabreac Link
Part of the “Stay the night” trial extended to the end of October. Link


----------



## Brockley

A bathroom with a view.


----------



## Gerti58

2cv said:


> It’s Achnabreac Link
> Part of the “Stay the night” trial extended to the end of October. Link


Thanks for this


----------



## winks

I'll second the vote of thanks for Forestry Scotland. Night before last at Stinchar Bridge. Down to a bit below freezing overnight but rewarded with a lovely sunny walk to Loch Braden in the morning. The tent was a bloke and his three kids up for the half term from about twenty miles away.
























Cheers

H


----------



## mistericeman

Moon rise at Tywyn headland last night


----------



## Val54

Currently up in Northumberland ....... here's a few pics from Eyemouth, the bronze sculpture commemorating those fisherman lost in the Great Storm is very poignant .........


----------



## jeanette

We were there last week did you see the blind sea lion we weren’t wildcamping though.


----------



## Val54

jeanette said:


> We were there last week did you see the blind sea lion we weren’t wildcamping though.


No we missed that one, lovely town though made more enjoyable by the weather and the fish and chip lunch looking over the bay.


----------



## Silver sprinter

Thanks everyone for putting post and pics up. Keep them coming


----------



## caledonia

Silver sprinter said:


> Thanks everyone for putting post and pics up. Keep them coming


Agree.


----------



## Brockley

Smeale - wind picking up


----------



## Robmac

I can't remember if I put this one on here before, but it was a great sunset at Druridge Bay as my Mrs and Ruby the Boxer walked on the beach;


----------



## Val54

Craster today, kippers for lunch


----------



## Harrytherid

A  couple of years before that we were there and filming was not banned and while I was capturing some part of the cathedral a nun with a the most beautiful voice started singing so I kept the camera running and captured the whole lot.  Unfortunately a couple of days later my camera was stolen with the card in it so I lost the lot.  Up til then it had been a lovely trip.


----------



## jeanette

Val54 they are the best kippers from Craster (IMO)!


----------



## Silver sprinter

jeanette said:


> Val54 they are the best kippers from Craster (IMO)!


I liked the ones from seahouses. Then went to Alnwick and a fish van from eyemouth was there. Thay  were far cheaper and need to say the best so far


----------



## trevskoda

Manx kippers are nice.


----------



## Robmac

trevskoda said:


> Manx kippers are nice.



As are Loch Fyne.


----------



## trevskoda

Robmac said:


> As are Loch Fyne.


I dont like the we bones in them, but boy are they nice.


----------



## Val54

Sunrise at Beal this morning ..........


----------



## Fisherman

A view from Seahouses in Northumberland 




Bamburgh Castle


----------



## Silver sprinter

Enjoy Northumberland. Beautiful area


----------



## GreggBear

trevskoda said:


> I dont like the we bones in them, but boy are they nice.


I love kippers, but can't be doing with the bones. Easily sorted, just eat your kippers with toast & marmalade. Sounds rough but its a really nice combination, plus you don't notice the bones at all....


----------



## jeanette

GreggBear said:


> I love kippers, but can't be doing with the bones. Easily sorted, just eat your kippers with toast & marmalade. Sounds rough but its a really nice combination, plus you don't notice the bones at all....


That’s why I don’t eat them any more because of the bones


----------



## Val54

On the way home looking south from Hadrians Wall ...........


----------



## Kalleiviken

Sunrise at Tosteberga marina today Sunday 24 October. We stayed there for three nights and had beautiful weather. On Thursday morning when we drove there it had rained 40 mm (1 inch = 25 mm).




White-cheeked geese fly towards Germany.


----------



## Kalleiviken

A nice place for bird watchers. I saw rough-legged buzzard, geese, heron, eagle, european goldfinch, crane, grebe, loon.


----------



## saxonborg

jeanette said:


> That’s why I don’t eat them any more because of the bones


You could always make them into a pate like peppered mackerel.


----------



## campervanannie

We went from military exercise to a big stag herding his ladies across the road.


----------



## trevskoda

STAGGERING annie, did they blow their horns LOL.


----------



## mid4did

Not wildcamping but a pic worth sharing.Sunset over Benidorm 2 days ago from Arena Blanca.


----------



## caledonia

Good chance of seeing the northern lights tonight Annie if your up north.


----------



## caledonia

Pic from Sheriffmuir my mate just sent me.


----------



## groyne

Quedlinburg last week, town centre full of half timbered buildings. Very Harry Potter.


----------



## Forresbroons

A few pics from our recent visit to New Aberdour .


----------



## Fisherman

Elie bay


----------



## trevskoda

Will those boats on the beach be there in the morning, here they would be on f book next day.


----------



## Val54

A few pics from the Chester Zoo lanterns this year ..........


----------



## RoadTrek Boy

Val54 said:


> A few pics from the Chester Zoo lanterns this year ..........
> View attachment 104337View attachment 104338View attachment 104339View attachment 104340View attachment 104341


Doesn't it frighten the animals?


----------



## Val54

RoadTrek Boy said:


> Doesn't it frighten the animals?


Apparently not, the first year they did it there was some concern that the lions were unsettled by the noise. Since then the lantern route through the zoo has been changed and I've not heard of any more problems.


----------



## MartinFife

Some pics from Beinn Fhada on Saturday. Over nighted at the great wee spot at Loch Duich near Morvich.


----------



## Fisherman

MartinFife said:


> Some pics from Beinn Fhada on Saturday. Over nighted at the great wee spot at Loch Duich near Morvich.


Lovely shots from a lovely part of Scotland,
The thermal inversion is quite spectacular.
The campsite at morvich is one of my favourites, but I much prefer the carpark on the Ratagan pass.


----------



## MartinFife

Fisherman said:


> Lovely shots from a lovely part of Scotland,
> The thermal inversion is quite spectacular.
> The campsite at morvich is one of my favourites, but I much prefer the carpark on the Ratagan pass.
> 
> View attachment 104354


The Ratagan pass POI looks a great place to stop over (even has a wooden table and benches)!


----------



## Fisherman

MartinFife said:


> The Ratagan pass POI looks a great place to stop over (even has a wooden table and benches)!


Yes it’s a stunning location, the Lower carpark is also stunning, and it’s larger.

Did you Beinn Fhada from Totaig ?


----------



## MartinFife

Fisherman said:


> Yes it’s a stunning location, the Lower carpark is also stunning, and it’s larger.
> 
> Did you Beinn Fhada from Totaig ?


Our start point was from the National Trust for Scotland carpark in Morvich (just opposite the Caravan Club site). Will look to stay the night at one of the Ratagan pass stop overs when I am next up that way.


----------



## Val54

Gave the van a run out to the coast today ......... a few pics over the Dee Estuary ....... a wind surfer and marsh harrier enjoying the gusty wind ..


----------



## Tarmacapache

If wild camping, when we park up in our motorhome we walk our dogs and do a litter pick in the area we stop at.  We’ve now extended the service to the local streets around where we live, this is my other half doing just that, something I’d never thought I’d enjoy but weirdly satisfying.


----------



## SquirrellCook

Tarmacapache said:


> If wild camping, when we park up in our motorhome we walk our dogs and do a litter pick in the area we stop at.  We’ve now extended the service to the local streets around where we live, this is my other half doing just that, something I’d never thought I’d enjoy but weirdly satisfying. View attachment 104748


I don't who looks least impressed


----------



## jacquigem

Caba de gato national Park, Almeria,  Spain


----------



## jacquigem

Agua amarga  , cabo de Gata Park Spain. Not Wilding but pretty remote.


----------



## jacquigem

Puntas de Calnegrie


----------



## jacquigem

Found on this mornings beach walk must have been at least 4 ft long!


----------



## dave and mary

Had a few days out in the van around Portlock and Exmoore area while the weather was good, found some lovely places so pleased we downsized when we did now we can get to some lovely out of the way places, got court out once the ford was in full flow so about a quarter of a mile reverse.


----------



## Biggarmac

BBQ at Dunbeath Harbour, Caithness on 20 Jan 2022.


----------



## Biggarmac




----------



## Tim120




----------



## Wully

That Tim one better no be eating all oor tattie scone’s. I knew he wouldn’t be able to stay away he’s up for his haggis on the 25th Jan.


----------



## Tim120

Aye, tattie scones were wonderful and as I'm here why not celebrate the 25th, not the first time


----------



## Wully

Enjoy your trip up north Tim. You lot have been lucky with the weather this last few days cold but dry.


----------



## Robmac

Tim120 said:


> Aye, tattie scones were wonderful and as I'm here why not celebrate the 25th, not the first time



If you go through Aviemore Tim, try the black pudding sausage rolls from the bakers (I think it's Ashers).

Half a dozen or so should do it.


----------



## Tim120

Thanks Rob, you have now given purpose to our meanderings.


----------



## Robmac

Tim120 said:


> Thanks Rob, you have now given purpose to my meanderings.



The pubs are good in Aviemore as well Tim.

They sell beer.


----------



## Tim120

Robmac said:


> The pubs are good in Aviemore as well Tim.
> 
> They sell beer.


Well in that case my my fate is sealed


----------



## Fisherman

Dunbar today


----------



## Fisherman

Torness lighthouse this morning


----------



## Fisherman

Cabbage field with Barns Ness lighthouse in background


----------



## RichardHelen262




----------



## Biggarmac

Portmahomack this evening.


----------



## Tim120

Near Kinloss.


----------



## Fisherman

The Holy Isle from Lamlash, Isle of Arran.


----------



## Tim120

Portgordon.


----------



## trevskoda

Glen Colm folk village last year with good car/van parking all free, stoneage grave chambers not too far away on the extreme west coast of Donegal via a very narrow clime, not for the faint harted.


----------



## Tim120

Stonehaven.


----------



## Fisherman

Seahouses in Northumberland.


----------



## Fisherman

The Bass Rock from the CCC site at Dunbar at Sunset.


----------



## Fisherman

Shot from Bunree C&MC site.


----------



## jacquigem

Almond blossom I think ! Sierra Espuna above El Berro.


----------



## Fisherman

Findhorn site, Findhorn Bay, and Seals on Fidhorn Bay.


----------



## Fisherman

views from a walk in Torridon


----------



## Fisherman

The Corran Ferry.
If you ever stay at the C&MC site at Bunree, make sure you take the free (for passengers) ferry over to Corran,and pop in to the Corran Hotel for a meal or a drink, or both. It only takes 5 minutes to cross, and ten minutes to walk to the ferry.


----------



## jacquigem

Full moon here in Spain,  not Wilding but pretty impressive over here.


----------



## jacquigem

Moon last night, sun this morning


----------



## Fisherman

From the hills on Arran’s west side near Pirnmill. Loch Tanna in the foreground. In the distance you can see Goat Fell, and Cir Mhor.


----------



## Fisherman

West coast of Arran at mid Thundergay at sunset.


----------



## groyne

Carnival Toledo.


----------



## Fisherman

Took this photo on Friday morning from Killington Lake heading down to NEC. The hills in the Lake District were snow covered.


----------



## groyne

They buried the Sardine tonight.


----------



## groyne

The Mezquita  Cordoba.


----------



## Fisherman

This time every year we walk a few miles to Lennox Forrest. There we see a great display of snow drops. This lets us know that spring is on its way.


----------



## trevskoda

Yep sure is.


----------



## groyne

Game of thrones bridge in Cordoba.


----------



## Fisherman

Aberlady East Lothian this morning.


----------



## groyne

When in Belem..


----------



## trevskoda

You require a bib, old age LOL.


----------



## Fisherman

Aberlady tonight


----------



## groyne

trevskoda said:


> You require a bib, old age LOL.View attachment 106709



You can't find cats or dogs in photos, but you can spot a couple of crumbs on a table cloth.


----------



## caledonia

Fisherman said:


> Aberlady tonightView attachment 106719View attachment 106720View attachment 106721View attachment 106722


Did you walk out to the scuttled submarines in Aberlady Bay at low tide?


----------



## Beerwulf

mariesnowgoose said:


> Dark purple double hellebore.
> 
> View attachment 78035
> 
> Bird feeders at the bottom of the garden. I turn the garden seat over during the winter and use the underside as a bird table.
> 
> View attachment 78036
> 
> This is the seat right side up during the summer. Mosaic top made from free tiles scavenged from a bin outside a tile outlet at a retail centre (with their permission!). Total cost to do, including the fixing cement and wildlife charms, £15.
> 
> View attachment 78037
> 
> View attachment 78038


Groovy Baby……


----------



## Fisherman

Took these on my camera at Aberlady just transferred them to my iPad.
These were taken with a telephoto lens.


----------



## Fisherman

Photos from Aberlady and Gullane visit Last week.
The last photo was were I did my basic fire service training 48 years ago. It’s modern flats now, thankfully they kept the old building. That was my first visit since I was there in 1974. Many good memories from there.


----------



## GreggBear

Couple of pics of this mornings view.


----------



## Fisherman

caledonia said:


> Did you walk out to the scuttled submarines in Aberlady Bay at low tide?


Sorry missed that, no we did not was not aware of this.
Looked online and found info.
Next visit we will try to find them.
Cheers.


----------



## jacquigem

GreggBear said:


> View attachment 106932View attachment 106933
> Couple of pics of this mornings view.


Similar conditions around La Marina this morning.


----------



## trevskoda

Antrim hills last saturday & Cushendal carpark.


----------



## GreggBear

Bit of this mornings traffic in & out of Tees port


----------



## mariesnowgoose

A few snaps taken in the garden this afternoon.
Still a nasty, blowy wind up here in north County Durham - there was a sharp, very heavy downpour about half an hour ago 

Definitely not feeling very summery... 


Rhodohypoxis in an old pottery bread mixing bowl - holes (carefully!) drilled in bottom for drainage.






Spotted wild orchids and the larger Northern Marsh Orchids now seed around prolifically everywhere...




Trimmed my bush at the bottom the other day...  ... actually it's a tree, weeping silver birch.


----------



## Scotia

mariesnowgoose said:


> A few snaps taken in the garden this afternoon.
> Still a nasty, blowy wind up here in north County Durham - there was a sharp, very heavy downpour about half an hour ago
> 
> Definitely not feeling very summery...
> 
> 
> Rhodohypoxis in an old pottery bread mixing bowl - holes (carefully!) drilled in bottom for drainage.
> 
> View attachment 109516
> 
> 
> Spotted wild orchids and the larger Northern Marsh Orchids now seed around prolifically everywhere...
> View attachment 109517
> 
> Trimmed my bush at the bottom the other day...  ... actually it's a tree, weeping silver birch.
> View attachment 109518


I would love a closer inspection of yer trimmed Bush dear!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Gonna be another bumper crop of nectarines ... 

Nothing beats a view you can actually eat


----------



## Scotia

Stop the smutt Marie Lawson!


----------



## trevskoda

Sample, please.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

trevskoda said:


> Sample, please.



OK, just for you Trev


----------



## kensowerby

Dear Marie.
I have tested your sample and found that you have a slight touch of the Wildcamping motorhome syndrome aggravated by over indulgence in horticulture.
The Quack


----------



## Dezi

Sorting throgh the photos we came across this trip we did 12 / 14 years ago to southern France.

We knew about the history of the Cathars ,Bon Hommes, and we decided to visit the area where
they built their castles.

Built in the most inaccessible places for safety it was a tricky challenge to climb to each one. However
we were not the only idiots doing it.
I came back so uplifted and full of goodwill for my fellow man that I spent six months doing missionary
work in Gateshead. 

Several photos have the Murvi in so that you can see the climbing involved.

Dezi


----------



## brian c

Mon night. Come on 2cv where is it.   Brian


----------



## brian c

Tuesday night. Johns field. Mildenhall


----------



## trevskoda

mariesnowgoose said:


> OK, just for you Trev
> 
> View attachment 109538


If you ever get a second bottle for this, fill it with apple just and take it into the nurse, before handing the real sample hold the apple one up and say, this looks a bit light il put it through again, pull the cap and drink it down, see there face LOL.


----------



## 2cv

brian c said:


> Mon night. Come on 2cv where is it.   Brian


Conningsby, great spot.


----------



## REC

Friends of ours live in Conningsby, they have an air show most days, their garden backs onto the runway fields...


----------



## 2cv

brian c said:


> Mon night. Come on 2cv where is it.   Brian


Great view from where we stayed last time we were there.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

trevskoda said:


> If you ever get a second bottle for this, fill it with apple just and take it into the nurse, before handing the real sample hold the apple one up and say, this looks a bit light il put it through again, pull the cap and drink it down, see there face LOL.



Make sure you don't get the two samples mixed up!


----------



## 2cv

Lovely quiet spot tonight.


----------



## Val54

Crossed the Rhone, now at La Roque-sur-Ceze aire for a couple of nights at least ....


----------



## mariesnowgoose




----------



## davef

Loch Etive on Sunday


----------



## winks

mariesnowgoose said:


> View attachment 109848View attachment 109849


Go on then where is that? Whicham Valley?


Cheers

H


----------



## winks

Here's one from the Duddon Estuary for you Marie.

Nicked from a local Facebook page advertising Griselina? hedging plants for sale. Cracking picture though, and where I was born.

Cheers

H


----------



## mid4did

My picture of the day is this old olive tree. Someone got in the way, sorry. 
Baking hot in El Campello today.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

winks said:


> Go on then where is that? Whicham Valley?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H



Mungrisedale, Penrith.


----------



## Tim120

Car park, Lac de Pierre Percee, somewhere in France. OK. innit...


----------



## 2cv

Lovely sunset in Blackpool this evening.


----------



## UFO

Our view for two nights - Alarcon in Spain.  Life is good.


----------



## Val54

Goudargues in the Ceze valley, just a short walk from the camping car park ............ which the local mairie closed last week due to severe storm warnings for high winds and flooding ..... neither of which happened luckily for us.


----------



## Dezi

Walking the backstreets of  Porto a few years ago. Like you do ! 

We came across this doggy, obviousley out for his walkies.


It was on the second floor.

Dezi


----------



## trevskoda

Last friday camping for the day at a concert/ fun day Stenhal in Limavady, my son doing his Robin Hood impersonation.


----------



## Snapster

We have just moved down to the Vienne from Brittany. Got to the new house today and parked up at the top of our field watching the sun go down. 
We don’t get the keys for a couple of weeks but the current owner is allowing us to keep our car in the barn and for 


us to stop where we like.
We like here…..


----------



## UFO

We were here for two nights, Lake Negratin - 4km off the road.  Arrived to find another Brit there, only our second of the trip so far.  Cooling swimming in the lake very refreshing.


----------



## runnach

What about this one Trev


----------



## trevskoda

runnach said:


> What about this one Trev


It was a pretty good day but at £80 bucks in I thought it expensive eating into the biscuit fund.


----------



## Val54

One of our overnight's this time was Fontenay Abbey in Burgundy where they tolerate sensible overnight parking, the Abbey and grounds are 

well worth a visit as well ...


----------



## myvanwy

If you are still in the area UFO, go up toward Galera and find the pool at Orce. Naturally fed and 21 deg. Some big fish too. Had it to ourselves every morning for the two weeks we where there.  Fuencaliente.
I usually get bit to death at Negratin.


----------



## myvanwy

This is the pool at Fuencaliente, Orce. Free to use and it has a bar. You could park up too.


----------



## myvanwy

The pool was totally destroyed in the 2019 floods. Great to see it back in its full glory.  Lovely lawns too.


----------



## Phantom

I guess we have had worse free camp views, just us here.


----------



## 2cv

What a fantastic day to picnic by the Clyde.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy

Paignton seafront, Yesterday...


----------



## UFO

Hiding from from the 43 degree heat in Cordoba, a beautiful city but HOT. We are are now in Viveiro on the NW coast where it is 23 degrees. Just shared a bottle of wine over lunch (I had more than my fair share so no more driving for me today).


----------



## Fisherman

Some shots taken on a walk from the car park in Glen Torridon to loch Coire Mhic Fhearchair before the midges came out. This is a stunning walk between some of Scotlands most scenic hills.


----------



## UFO

Galacian sunset


----------



## Val54

The washing facilities at Goudargues ...........


----------



## winks

This image was posted on a local Facebook group today and it is just too good not to share. Credit and copyright Joe Sides who says it is a two hour exposure wit a tracking head to accommodate the Earths rotation.

It was taken from the Coast Road on the eastern side of the Furness peninsular .





Cheers

H


----------



## RoadTrek Boy

Paignton seafront this afternoon...


----------



## 2cv

Today near Dumfries.


----------



## Fisherman

Photo taken from Benarty Hill. Its a great walk you can do from Lochore. The loch you can see is loch Leven.


----------



## RSD7a

Tyninghame Beach and Bass Rock, East Lothian


----------



## trevskoda

Yesterdays crowded beach at Glencolmkill.


----------



## Fisherman

Heading up Bein Eighe, from the Bein Eighe Carpark on Loch Maree.


----------



## Val54

Tonight at Mornac-Sur-Seudre .......


----------



## Fisherman

Brodick on Arran 2 weeks ago on a nice day, with Goatfell looking at its best.


----------



## RSD7a

Reims Cathedral last week. Stunning.


----------



## runnach

Val54 said:


> Tonight at Mornac-Sur-Seudre .......
> 
> View attachment 113101


Lovely area Dave, non MH owner days, Bea had a house at Saint Augstin. We toured by car much of this area, North and South. The tributaries, as in your pic, give a calming influence, as does the beautiful sunset you captured, too.


----------



## Okta

Otter Pools, Raiders Road, Dumfries and Galloway. Motorhome friendly, £3 charge for driving the road but Park for the Night currently free at Loch Stroan Viaduct.


----------



## Fisherman

Visited Scotlands most southerly point earlier this year for the first time, and I was presently surprised by the scenery, and the amazing cafe restaurant there.
The building you can see is the cafe, and the last shot the view from the cafe.


----------



## RSD7a

Two Cathedrals. One of them in Reims


----------



## Val54

Crossing to Ile Madame this morning ........


----------



## ginfearsdad

Bridge End off the Merthyr Mawr road. A short walk from the bridge leads to stepping stones to cross the river to Ogmore Castle.


----------



## Val54

A couple more from the annual potters' market in Mornac-Sur-Seudre last weekend ........


----------



## runnach

Val54 said:


> View attachment 113141View attachment 113142A couple more from the annual potters' market in Mornac-Sur-Seudre last weekend ........


Dave, if you are still in the area, visit Royan market, it is the best market I have ever visited.








						MARCHÉ CENTRAL DE ROYAN - All You Need to Know BEFORE You Go
					






					www.tripadvisor.co.uk


----------



## Val54

runnach said:


> Dave, if you are still in the area, visit Royan market, it is the best market I have ever visited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCHÉ CENTRAL DE ROYAN - All You Need to Know BEFORE You Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tripadvisor.co.uk


Thanks for the tip Terry, currently on Ile Madame before starting to head north for home so it'll have to wait until next year's trip. We will be around ile-de-Re next September so a good excuse to head further south .


----------



## runnach

Val54 said:


> Thanks for the tip Terry, currently on Ile Madame before starting to head north for home so it'll have to wait until next year's trip. We will be around ile-de-Re next September so a good excuse to head further south .


Ile-De-Re is beautiful, not been to Ile-Madame, I look forward to viewing an image or three, enjoy.


----------



## ginfearsdad

The cathedral in Royan is also worth a visit. Made of concrete like the market, they spent years repairing it where the reinforcing was too close to the surface. It finally reopened a couple of years ago and is quite stunning.


----------



## Harrytherid

lovely photos and well spotted the sylvan cathedral.  Man does not have it all his own way eh?


----------



## Fisherman

Cat bells in the Lake District


----------



## RSD7a

En route from France to home in East Lothian . Daybreak over Redmires reservoir. Just by a lovely CR west of my birthplace of Sheffield and on the edge of the Peak District. 

.


----------



## jacquigem

RSD7a said:


> En route from France to home in East Lothian . Daybreak over Redmires reservoir. Just by a lovely CR west of my birthplace of Sheffield and on the edge of the Peak District. View attachment 113167.


Wyming Brook Farm ?


----------



## Val54

Just for you Terry, Il Madame is the smallest of the islands accessed by a causeway at low tide. Takes less than an hour to cycle around. Just one farm, no other residents. There are carrelets most of the way around, most in use.





Fort Boyarde in the distance ......





Some random shots of the carrelets ........









and the causeway ....


----------



## runnach

Val54 said:


> Just for you Terry, Il Madame is the smallest of the islands accessed by a causeway at low tide. Takes less than an hour to cycle around. Just one farm, no other residents. There are carrelets most of the way around, most in use.
> 
> View attachment 113169
> 
> Fort Boyarde in the distance ......
> 
> View attachment 113170
> 
> Some random shots of the carrelets ........
> 
> View attachment 113171View attachment 113172View attachment 113173
> 
> and the causeway ....
> 
> View attachment 113174


Interesting history this small island has. Carralets are cool, years ago I was in one near Royan, was like a posh garden shed on stilts with a sea view. I wonder how folks crossing to the island are warned regarding a flooding tide?

Thanks for sharing Dave, enjoy remainder of your tour.


----------



## Val54

runnach said:


> Interesting history this small island has. Carralets are cool, years ago I was in one near Royan, was like a posh garden shed on stilts with a sea view. I wonder how folks crossing to the island are warned regarding a flooding tide?
> 
> Thanks for sharing Dave, enjoy remainder of your tour.


Thanks Terry, there are no warning signs or refuges, but it isn't as far as the Lindisfarne causeway. I guess if you can see the causeway is clear you go for it and there is a website giving safe crossing times. Off to Noirmoutier tomorrow.


----------



## RSD7a

jacquigem said:


> Wyming Brook Farm ?


Redmires Reservoir 1 is how it is named on the app.


----------



## Val54

Over the bridge to Noirmoutier ........


----------



## Fisherman

Sgur an Airghid a hill a short walk from the CCC site in Morvich.
Lovely views over loch Duich and over to the Ratagan pass.
You can also see the end of the five sisters of Kintail.
On the first photo you can see the campsite down in the valley head.


----------



## Val54

So Noirmoutier En L'ile defied the weather forecasters and gave us some nice weather for our first visit ..........







Had a cycle around the north end of the island, some lovely beaches ........







Travelled north today and called at Sainte Suzanne, a small fortified town in the Mayenne. Well worth a visit, especially the castle ..









Now at La Mailleraye sur Seine on the usual park up, not that busy considering its the weekend.


----------



## trevskoda

We the Irish were builders long before others LOL, Criananen Aileach fort Donegal.


----------



## Fisherman

The Bass Rock at sunset from the CCC site in Dunbar.


----------



## Robmac

Fisherman said:


> The Bass Rock at sunset from the CCC site in Dunbar. View attachment 113351View attachment 113352View attachment 113353



Wow!


----------



## Fisherman

Photos taken last week at the Aberlady poi East Lothian.
We also took the bus into Edinburgh for the day.
The first photo shows the Scott monument which is still closed to the public, and the second the Scottish records office.


----------



## Tim120

Some from recent visit to Dunbar.


----------



## Tim120

Now on the Isle of Mull.
















Cheers


----------



## The laird

Tim120 said:


> Now on the Isle of Mull.
> 
> View attachment 115167View attachment 115168View attachment 115169View attachment 115170View attachment 115171View attachment 115172
> 
> 
> Cheers


Enjoy ,your looking radiant Tim keep your eyes open for reiverlad.


----------



## Tim120

Thanks Gordon. Having a very enjoyable time. Weather could be kinder, but it's just great to be out. If I'm honest I don't mind wild weather, makes it interesting 
That radiance your seeing might come from the wee dram.... Maybe not


----------



## Fisherman

Catbells in the Lake District. A cracking wee hill with great views. Just a bit to busy for my liking. Will be heading back up there next month. The jetty is we’re the walk started from.


----------



## Robmac

Great photo's again Bill. I love the lakes and Catbells is stunning.


----------



## runnach

Tim120 said:


> Some from recent visit to Dunbar.
> 
> View attachment 115163View attachment 115164View attachment 115165View attachment 115166


After a dive at the Bass, for fun we jumped from the castle at harbour entrance for fun................no longer possible as now living in a nimby state!


----------



## runnach

Tim120 said:


> Now on the Isle of Mull.
> 
> View attachment 115167View attachment 115168View attachment 115169View attachment 115170View attachment 115171View attachment 115172
> 
> 
> Cheers


Ah the Mishnish, staggered from there on many occasions back to our boat. Did you try the food fare from MacGochans?


----------



## Tim120

runnach said:


> Ah the Mishnish, staggered from there on many occasions back to our boat. Did you try the food fare from MacGochans?


No, we were fortunate to be there for the Christmas lights switching on which involved going into most of the shops and being given a drink, usually buying something too Ended up in the Indian restaurant which was good, Indian food served on plates marked with "Golden Dragon" and some Chinese letters


----------



## Tim120

Farewell to Mull wished goodbye from some of its residents.





Tonight's sunset at Ayr.


----------

